# buffed.de Vorstellungsthread



## najana1 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle


----------



## Thoa (18. Februar 2007)

Vorstellungen bitte hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (18. Februar 2007)

Ich persönlich finde diesen Thread sogar für das "Gott & die Welt" Forum zu Sinnfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (19. Februar 2007)

Willkommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (19. Februar 2007)

Hi o_O


----------



## Monolith (19. Februar 2007)

Fällt sowas nicht unter den Namen "Spam"?

Naja, aber herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cindschi_Arygos (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo bin auch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (19. Februar 2007)

Cindschi_Arygos schrieb:


> Hallo bin auch neu hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wilkommen^^


----------



## Heftig (20. Februar 2007)

Welcome !!!^^


----------



## Two (20. Februar 2007)

Ich bin auch neu^^

Nur ich finde es ziemlich kommisch deswegen en thema aufzumachen O.o


----------



## Bofin (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute !!


Ich wollt nur sagen das ich nach langem besuchen der seite endlich mal dazu gekommen bin mich zu registrieren!!


MFG Bofin


----------



## Monolith (20. Februar 2007)

Jo, hi.

#123.031


----------



## Kalle74 (21. Februar 2007)

Hi, 

bin hier eben mal am rumstöbern und hier  gelandet ! 

Auch von mir ein Hallo und ich bin etwas neuer hier ! 


Naja nette leutz kennenlernen wäre schon ok ! 

Also ran an die tasten ! 


Gruß der Kalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo und viel Spass im besten Forum der Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (21. Februar 2007)

Naja, ich gebe dann hier auchmal meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (21. Februar 2007)

Bin da, wer noch XD


----------



## gold-9 (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr Neuen =D


----------



## Kalle74 (22. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Neuen =D



Hallo ! Danke fpr die nette Begrüßung


----------



## Lohmi1993 (22. Februar 2007)

Hi bin auch neu

(jeder schreibt das gleiche,voll sinnlos xDD)
Naja 
Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (22. Februar 2007)

mmmh, dann will ich auch mal "hallo" sagen, da ich das vorher net gemacht hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin "neu" und ne Sabbeltasche *^^* Beschwerden bitte an mich *grins*

Tina


----------



## Michelchen (24. Februar 2007)

äh... hallo?


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2007)

Ihr dürft schon ganze Sätze schreiben und so... In Zukunft werden "Oh.. Hallo"-Posts kommentarlos gelöscht... :>


----------



## dimantoR (28. Februar 2007)

huhu leute bin neu hier echt ein klasse forum wird bestimtm lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liebe grüße dimantor^^


----------



## Cyberleo (4. März 2007)

Naja nach langen hin und her ab ich beschlossen auch mal "HALLO" zu sagen... bin nähmlich auch neu hier^^


----------



## Suiginto (7. März 2007)

Guten Morgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch neu hier.


----------



## MeisterEder135 (10. März 2007)

hi ich bin MeisterEder .....und ich bin wow´ler


----------



## Randalica (10. März 2007)

hiho, bin auch neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (20. März 2007)

Ups den Fred hier hab ich ja ganz übersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich heiß Chris alias StoneSour

"Hallo Liebe buffed Community"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Ich bin zwar nicht neu hier, habe aber gerade erst diesen Thread entdeckt...

Dann sage ich auch mal "Hallo"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und "Wilkommen" an alle neuen!

Viel Spaß auf buffed.de! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniztar (22. März 2007)

Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa.. bin auch neu hier und hoffe, dass ich hier ein neues 'Zuhause' finde ^^
Scheinen ja alle recht nett zu sein hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sniztar


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

naja dann schreib ich auch mal, bin auch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HALLO!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantira (25. März 2007)

Na ja direkt neu bin ich nicht mehr ..aber diesen thread grad erst gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also *hallo * an alle und ein gaaaaanz dickes Lob an die Buffed-Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr habt da was super mega tolles geschaffen !!


----------



## soulsturm (28. März 2007)

Morgen Tach und Hallo und so J

Ich bin so neu das ist besser als Perwoll ^^

Ich grüße alle mit süchtlinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (28. März 2007)

Hey Lute, cih bin nich neu hier. Aber hier is es echt cool, ich bin gerne da^^

Hallo ihr alle *wink*


----------



## b1ubb (28. März 2007)

eigentlich bin ich auch neu ... 
aber mittlerweile kennen mich genug glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zumindest die leute die wärend der arbeitszeit online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahaha 

also haut rein ...

mfg 
b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (30. März 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> eigentlich bin ich auch neu ...
> aber mittlerweile kennen mich genug glaub ich
> 
> 
> ...


 Fortgeschrittenes Mitglied
Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 309
Mitglied seit: 6.06.2006
Aus: Wien
Mitglieds-Nr.: 24.318

Neu??? Ich denke mit 309 Beiträgen ist man nicht neu^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PommesOmma (31. März 2007)

Hi ich bin der Christoph alias PommesOmma, ich spiele auf dem Realm "Dun Morogh" und habe es mit dem Leveln schwer. ^^ So weit zu mir. Vielleicht schaut ihr ja mal in meinem "My Buffed" Profil nach, lasst was Nettes da oder macht mir einen Verbesserungsvorschlag zu Rüstung etc.. 


P.S: Ich finde Posts im Off Topic sollten nicht gezählt werden.


----------



## Elementaros (1. April 2007)

Hallo ich bin Der Elementaros bin nach langen hin und her überlegen auch mal dazugekommen mich hier anzumelden und bereue es nicht.

Bin wie viele den ganzen Tag bei wow online und spiele auf dem Realm Dethecus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin noch nicht ganz so hoch im level aber des kommt noch.


----------



## Draugur- (6. April 2007)

Waaah , ich bin der Draugur und spiele seit 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bin auch ziemlich neu aber hab mich schon jahrelang mit MMORPG's beschäftigt. Ich spiele einen Untoten Hexenmeister auf lvl 29 auf dem Server Alex ... Alextra... Elektra ... Alextrasza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (Nicht das wir uns noch von den anderen Äh-hi-postern abheben ^_^) Ich habe teils schon über 11 Monate Guild Wars (jaaa verbrennt mich ^^) gespielt aber es wurde einfach langweilig , ich hielt mich mit Titeln und Freunden bei Laune aber das man Charaktaire in GW2 nicht weiterbenutzen kann hat mich rausgehauen _._.

Zuletzt ,

Dinge die ich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

+Klettern (Ingame ^_^)
+Smillies <(°o°<)
+E-Gitarre
+Musik (Großes Spektrum , von Sachen wie Boards Of Canada und Aphex Twin , zu Marilyn Manson und Deathssars)
+WoW (Ach ^.-)
+lvl Up's _._
+Waaaaasseeer Eeeeeis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Gerne in Massen , zu Sommerferien 40 Stück am Tag ^_^)

Dinge die ich hasse ^^

-Zwerge
-Volksmusik
-Tageslicht
-Andauernd von Erzi... Eltern genervt zu werden -.-

Soweit von mir , schaut mal bei mybuffed vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poochie (10. April 2007)

Hi ich bin auch neu hier,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Poochie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (11. April 2007)

Ich konnt einfach nicht anders...musst hier reinschreiben weil man nicht groß nachdenken braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also: Hallo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averageman (11. April 2007)

Seas auch!


----------



## Teufelskiler (11. April 2007)

Hehe bin auch neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyramos (11. April 2007)

Ja Hallo ich bin der zyra !!!! ^^


Ich bin ein Level 54 Nachtelf Jäger (bis jetzt ) und nutze seit einigen Tagen diese wunderbare Einrichtung für Online Gamer und finds einfach nur super XD ............... Also hallo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (19. April 2007)

Hallo an alle, habe mich eben angemeldet, weil ich in WoW immer abundzu hilfe bruache und weil ich an die Addons ranwill die zum downloaden isnd....^^

 Wo habt ihr die tollen Banners für eure Charactere her ????


----------



## Petra79 (21. April 2007)

Wollte auch mal kurz ein *Hallo* in die Runde werfen!

Ich spiele als Sorscha HdRo auf dem Server Morthond - vielleicht sieht man sich ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xalneia (23. April 2007)

*auch mal hallo sag*
auch wenn ich schon länger angemeldet bin, hier war ich eigentlich noch nie. ^^


----------



## Hoazl (23. April 2007)

Hallo Halli an alle wünscht euch Hoazl aus dem schönen Österreich!


----------



## Anexia (24. April 2007)

Halli hallo liebe Community....ich bin vom Server Theradras und mein Main ist eine lvl 64 UD-Magierin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahu (25. April 2007)

Tach auch @ all!
Ist immer wieder ein Zeitverdreib hier rein zu schauen und auch ma seinen Senf dazu zu geben xD


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

naja dann muss ich woll auch hallo sagen da ich auch neu hier bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Mai 2007)

Dann sag ich auch mal hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThaMadHatter (5. Mai 2007)

(Unter seinem Hut hervorschau)...
Mad Hatter grüsst einfach mal alle...
wisst ihr eigentlich das man bei solchen Vorstellungs-Threads nie wirklich was sinnvolles schreiben kann?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neronis (6. Mai 2007)

Hi o.O

<- Hat WoW gequittet.


----------



## Canadian (12. Mai 2007)

moin moin auch von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowbones (13. Mai 2007)

hi @ all alles klaro bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jollin (15. Mai 2007)

Halli hallo!

Bin neu, werd versuchen eifrig was in meinen Blog zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thx to Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße!


----------



## Mauschel (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Allerseits!! ^^

Grüsse aus der Schweiz!

Nathlas


----------



## Lenedo (17. Mai 2007)

möchte nur hi sagen und hoffe das ich alles hier hin kriege 
nur kurze frage wo kann ich fragen stellen wegen meine adds meine funktioneren nicht-.-was muss man nach dem download machen??


----------



## Monolith (17. Mai 2007)

Lenedo schrieb:


> nur kurze frage wo kann ich fragen stellen wegen meine adds meine funktioneren nicht-.-was muss man nach dem download machen??



Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit Adds meinst, aber schau mal in die ansprechenden Foren, dort findest du Tutorials und Tipps, sowie Amleitungen - wenn dann noch was unklar ist einfach einen neuen Forenthread machen (im richtigem Forum!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarrkill (18. Mai 2007)

Neu,frisch, und unverbraucht...Hi zusammen!!!


----------



## Val1n (18. Mai 2007)

*stoplpert völlig verschlafen rein*

Morgääääähn...

*starken Kaffee schlürf*

Soo, jetzt gehts wieder. Bin zur Abwechslung auch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besuche die buffed.de zwar schon sau lange, bin aber irgendwie nie dazu gekommen mich zu registrieren.

Schönen Tag euch allen noch.

cYa,
valin

*vorsichtig rausschleich und schnell in einem Maulwurfsloch verschwind*


----------



## Naff2 (20. Mai 2007)

Ich sag mal Moin


----------



## Thravvn (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gruppe,
ich bin der Thravvn und spiele seit 2 Tagen keine MMOs mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Val1n (21. Mai 2007)

Thravvn schrieb:


> Hallo Gruppe,
> ich bin der Thravvn und spiele seit 2 Tagen keine MMOs mehr.
> 
> 
> ...



*Im Chor sagen* Hallo Thravvn,

wie schaffst du sowas bloß? Erzähl uns von deinen Erfolgen.


----------



## hasseARBEIT (21. Mai 2007)

ich sach mal hooiiii an alle xD ^^ bin auch ganz beu angemeldet xD


----------



## Thravvn (21. Mai 2007)

Val1n schrieb:


> *Im Chor sagen* Hallo Thravvn,
> 
> wie schaffst du sowas bloß? Erzähl uns von deinen Erfolgen.



Drinkt am Vorabend ne halbe Kiste Bier, ich sag Euch, am nächsten Tag wollt ihr gar nicht mehr zocken

@Hi @ HasseArbeit


----------



## Val1n (21. Mai 2007)

Thravvn schrieb:


> Drinkt am Vorabend ne halbe Kiste Bier, ich sag Euch, am nächsten Tag wollt ihr gar nicht mehr zocken
> 
> @Hi @ HasseArbeit



Mhh interessante Idee.
Ich trinke da aber lieber ne halbe Flasche GlenOrd <~~~wems nichts sagt, 12 Jahre gereifter, bernstein-goldener schottischer Malt.


----------



## Thagorr (22. Mai 2007)

Jo sers @all bin au neu hier^^


> Mhh interessante Idee.
> Ich trinke da aber lieber ne halbe Flasche GlenOrd <~~~wems nichts sagt, 12 Jahre gereifter, bernstein-goldener schottischer Malt.


Wohl bekomms!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ajumi (23. Mai 2007)

Huhuz !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen! Bin ebenfalls neu hier. *wink*
(War zwar schon angemeldet, hab mich aber noch nie im Forum umgesehen.)
Ich wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Tag (trotz der Patcherei)!^^

LG, Vibi


----------



## Salfarion (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ich bin auch ein neuer freut mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäntennà1 (28. Mai 2007)

Hello I`m neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (28. Mai 2007)

hallo, ich bin auch neu hier, gestern abend angemeldet

ich beginn jz wieder nach einer pause mit wow


----------



## Kúrt (29. Mai 2007)

Nabend zusammen bin auch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zwar schon länger registerd aber ich hab ma so beschlossen auch das forum aktiv zu nutzen xD)

deshalb man sieht sich und haut rein


----------



## Profee (31. Mai 2007)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veracruz (1. Juni 2007)

hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin auch neu hier (nonaned) bzw. das erste mal registriert obwohl mich buffed schon mein ganzes wow leben begleitet. ich spiele am friedhof un goro. und am liebsten esse ich hambuger royal mit käse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guria/Galika (3. Juni 2007)

*kopf in den thread steck*

kennt ihr schon die Galika? die ist ganz toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSonic (4. Juni 2007)

Ich habe den Bericht auf der PC-Games-DVD gesehen und habe mich deshalb auch registriert.

Hallo an alle !

Spiele WoW und HdRO (was MMORPGs angeht).

Die Seite ist sehr gelungen, sehr gut das solche Seiten auch bei den grossen Magazinen mal Anklang finden!

Happy posting!


----------



## Sir-Peter (4. Juni 2007)

TheSonic schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bericht auf der PC-Games-DVD gesehen und habe mich deshalb auch registriert.
> 
> Hallo an alle !
> 
> ...


das kann ich auch voll unterschreiben
eine der exellentesten Hilfe Foren im Internet


----------



## Almathea (6. Juni 2007)

*wink*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daimyo (7. Juni 2007)

hallo


----------



## Heallove (8. Juni 2007)

Hi @ all!! 
Ich bin auch neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lymandia (8. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe buffed.de Community! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 e

Ich heiße Chris und zocke leidenschaftlich World of Warcraft.
Ich habe letztes Jahr im Okober angefangen aber da nur 2 Monate gespielt, letzte Woche habe ich mich wieder dazu entschieden den Account zu aktivieren. Ich spiele vom Anfang an auf dem Server Arthas. Ich habe einen Level 40 Mensch Magier, den ich aber irgendwie nicht mehr spielen will. Zur Zeit spiele ich meine Elfen Jägerin Level 27 ( Ja der is noch net so alt). Ich keine die Seite buffed.de schon länger da man am Anfang immer weng Hilfe braucht. Und wie ich jetzt schon öfter im Forum gelesen habe seid ihr ein ganz lustiger Haufen ^^. Ich hoffe auf eine schöne Zeit mit euch.


mfg Lymandie


----------



## Jácks (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Juni 2007)

@almathea
wie hasste das gemacht mit dem Bericht über deinen Char?Würde mich auf ne Antwort freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (10. Juni 2007)

I am the new guy


----------



## razaik (11. Juni 2007)

huch, verstellungsthread gibts au!

hi communnity !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ***SNAKE*** (12. Juni 2007)

Hei an alle könnt ja mal auf meinem Profil schauen ..da sind musik und videos zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://my.buffed.de/user/137795/allgemein


----------



## Megarock (13. Juni 2007)

Hi bin auch neu hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gothicvoice (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmal!
Ganz kurze Vorstellung meinerseits: Ich bin gothicvoice ("hallo gothicvoice") alias RL Karin, mein komischer Name hat was mit meinem größten Hobby zu tun, ich singe nämlich in einer GothicRock - Band - vorausgesetzt ich zocke mal nicht WOW (Arygos).
Wer möchte kann auch gern mal in meine "Lala" reinhören - klickt einfach meine homepage an!
Bin auch (fast) immer zum emailen aufgelegt, also schreibt ruhig mal...

LG gothicvoice

Homepage: http://www.bluelightwarning.net.tf


----------



## Demistron (15. Juni 2007)

Aloha ich binn auch neu hir.
ja und es gibt da was was mich in den wahnsinn treibt das KEINER auf dem Server der mithrillorden spielt WARUM????? 
^^ich wünsch euch dann mal nen schönen tag in wow^^



-----------------------------------------------
Aloha Demistron
©opyright of Demistron


----------



## Ascarot (15. Juni 2007)

Hiho, ich bin der neue^^

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder sind hier nur allies?


----------



## razaik (15. Juni 2007)

hab horden twinks xP


----------



## Qéntin (17. Juni 2007)

hiho bin ganz neu 

@Ascarot: nope, hab nur Horde-chars


----------



## LAmue (20. Juni 2007)

naja grüßt euch^^


----------



## Apokalyptyka (28. Juni 2007)

Na dann ich auch mal

Hallo an Alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo2J (28. Juni 2007)

So, nun sag ich auch mal offiziel Hallo!

Habe mein Buffed.de Profil fertig gestellt nun habe ich es getan!

SERS an alle.  Bin HORDLER!


----------



## MasterV (28. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin
Bin zwar nicht ganz neu hier, aber ich war nie sonderlich aktiv im Forum, aber seit einigen Tagen schon! Also hielt ich's für angebracht hier mal "Hallo" an die community zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also viele Grüße
von Vreal


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. Juni 2007)

Jo dann will ich auch mal hallo sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kenne Buffed auch schon seit einiger Zeit und nun dachte ich, ich sollte mich mal registrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0senBier (5. Juli 2007)

Jo Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordVirus (5. Juli 2007)

habe jetzt auch mal den Weg in das Forum gefunden... 

Also... Hallo erstmal


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juli 2007)

hi^^wie gehts?xD


----------



## Elma (6. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen ^^ 
< auch neu im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painwalker (7. Juli 2007)

hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin der neue^^

und auf gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leniza (9. Juli 2007)

da sag ich auch mal an huhu^^ hab endlich mal zeit gefunden mich im forum umzuguggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (9. Juli 2007)

ja ähm hallo an alle^^


----------



## Setos76 (10. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch NEU!!!


----------



## Eukalyptús (11. Juli 2007)

Hi @ all bin mit dabei ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siliuss (16. Juli 2007)

HuHU will nur mal hallo sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsung (22. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen^^ 

Mein Name ist Dragoria aka Beate.
Bin neu hier  und zocke WoW auf Tirion.

Habe mich endlich dazu entschieden mich hier anzumelden (gute Wahl *g*) und hoffe auch paar nette Leutz zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten noch ein riesen 'Grüßli' an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (22. Juli 2007)

Moinsen=)


----------



## Bav_Nachtwache (23. Juli 2007)

Hi, ich bin auch (relativ) neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

60 beiträge ist ja dann wohl doch nicht soo neu, aber ich hab´s halt verpennt mich hier zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls ihr was über mich wissen wollt könnt ihr ja hier klicken 

mfg

Bav

P.S. schreibt mir fleißig ins GB, da ist noch massig platz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mylandah (25. Juli 2007)

So sag auch mal Hallo bin auch neu hier^^ komme von Azshara^^


----------



## cybergamer (25. Juli 2007)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxhopper (27. Juli 2007)

Wo gehts denn hier lang??? Ich bin neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzer Schmetterling (28. Juli 2007)

Na dann will ich mich auch einmal hier bemerkbar machen.

Seid gegrüßt *verbeug*

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splin (28. Juli 2007)

"Setz dich ruhig hin, machs dir bequem, nimm dir'n Keks ..."

Halli hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Thread ist echt mal doofi ^^


----------



## Schwarzer Schmetterling (28. Juli 2007)

Yupp ist er, aber... was soll man hier sonst reinschreiben? X)


----------



## nuels (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle neuen, bin zwar nicht neu, mir ist aber langweilig ^^
lg


----------



## Buddits (29. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet. Ich find die Seite einfach nur geil!


----------



## Sephyrot (29. Juli 2007)

Ich will auch mal schnell zu allen hallo sagen, die im Forum aktiv sind^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finnagen (30. Juli 2007)

*Yo,* xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RMsA (4. August 2007)

Halöchen... wie viele neue es hier gibt... dachte ich wäre allein^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (6. August 2007)

Heeeellllllllllllllo buffed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malucius (8. August 2007)

HIHO wie gehts leute endlich angemeldet ^^ hab mit n paar buffed potcast angefangen und jetzt angemeldet 

JUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h-allo (8. August 2007)

Tach auch ich bin zwar neu hier aber ich muss schon sagen ,dass buffed.de voll die coole Seite ist.
Bisdan


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (8. August 2007)

ohaa^^ spaminvasion xD


Ich bin auch seit gestern neu hier^^


----------



## Kenji101 (9. August 2007)

hallo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Tatort (9. August 2007)

Hiho zusammen bin dann wohl hier der neue wollte ma tach sagen , dass hab ich ja dann hier mit getan .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timecold (10. August 2007)

So moinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoulStone (12. August 2007)

Hallo bin auch neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (12. August 2007)

Ein herzliches Wilkommen an alle Neuen


----------



## Dogar (15. August 2007)

ja dann stell ich mich auch mal vor

Ich binn Dogar

Habe nen 67er Krieger
einen 29er Schurken


----------



## Klauen (16. August 2007)

Hi an alle bin au neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfrazor (16. August 2007)

ja hiermit stelle ich mich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was soll ich den großartig über mich erzählen ocke gern wow usw ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ihr was von mir möchtet meldet euch bei mir oder bei mir au der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowstoorm (18. August 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/ref.php?uid=7354      !!


----------



## shadowstoorm (18. August 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/ref.php?uid=7354


----------



## Aniliana (21. August 2007)

Moin zusammen,

nach langem mitlesen bin ich nun auch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Aniliana


----------



## Doc. Sick (21. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi Leutz!!


Ich bin durch http://www.gamingisnotacrime.de/ hierher gestoßen habe ein wenig rumgelesen und mich nuun auch registriert.

Auf eine gute Com! 
MfG


----------



## Shadowdaughter (21. August 2007)

Hi alle miteinander,

nachdem ich mich lange nur durch das reichhaltige Angebot gewühlt habe, nun auch mal endlich angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luziferias (22. August 2007)

Auch jetzt dabei !!!!!! =)


----------



## Zahi (23. August 2007)

Hiiiiiiii   ICh bin Zahi ne Gutgebaute schnukelige sex Draaeneischamanin (lv 48)
ich besitze ca 9 Twinks  (oder 8 hab aufgehört zu Zählen) die eig. nur eine Art lagerraum sind.
Mer erzähl ich vorerst net ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS kann mir jemand sagen wie man hier Bildchen Links und unterm Text einfügt pls???  Danke^^


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2007)

Zahi schrieb:


> PS kann mir jemand sagen wie man hier Bildchen Links und unterm Text einfügt pls???  Danke^^



Einstellungen (oben rechts) => Signatur erstellen/ändern => Bild einfügen.

Das Bild musst Du natürlich irgendwo im Netz upgeloaded haben. Und nimm bitte Abstand vom BMP Format 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (23. August 2007)

> mmmh, dann will ich auch mal "hallo" sagen


----------



## Cyral (23. August 2007)

Hallo an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schönen Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dariusk1994 (23. August 2007)

Sers liebe leute wie gehts euch denn heute!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shiml-one (24. August 2007)

hi zusammen  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 alles klar bei euch bin neu hier !!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniliana (24. August 2007)

Dann mal Herzlich willkommen hier 

LG Anliana


----------



## Leuchtigel (27. August 2007)

Dann will ich mich nicht verwehren und sag auch Hallo in die Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotz (27. August 2007)

Leuchtigel schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich nicht verwehren und sag auch Hallo in die Runde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nach langen lesen hab ich es auch geschafft mich anzumelden 

HI!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browny2000 (27. August 2007)

bin scho lange hier egal hoi^^ =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róhan69 (27. August 2007)

Einen Guten Abend und hallo !!!

Ich habe  auch schon ne weile immer mal wieder vorbei geschaut, bin aber auch erst ne weile dabei und wolte mich einfach mal vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madden (28. August 2007)

Joa, bin nu auch schon seit ewigkeiten angemeldet, aber noch nie wirklich aktiv im forum unterwegs gewesen.
Also ein hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byla (28. August 2007)

hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (29. August 2007)

hi! guggelt einfach ma mein myBufferd und ihr wisst alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicce (30. August 2007)

auch ich bin neu hier, und sag mal allen HALLO


----------



## zkzkzkZKE (31. August 2007)

Challo, da bin ich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inkoknito (31. August 2007)

*Auch neu bin ;D*

Tag Jungz und Mädelz ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich_bin_unschuldig (5. September 2007)

hiho und huhu!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (5. September 2007)

ich_bin_unschuldig schrieb:


> hiho und huhu!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ichbinnichtschuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyghtfire (5. September 2007)

*Öffnet langsam die Forumstür, schieb den Kopf durch den Spalt, grinst,  reißt die Tür weit auf und kommt mit erhoben "Hallo bin neu hier" Schild ins Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüßt Euch ihr Lieben.


----------



## Minati (5. September 2007)

Nein, ich bin nicht neu hier, aber ich habe es einfach verpasst, mich vorzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genaueres über mich auf my.buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße aus Berlin (IG Vek'lor) Minati aka Darque


----------



## EriCartman12 (8. September 2007)

Hallo ihr neuen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (11. September 2007)

Guten Tag begeisternde Online-Spieler!

Ich wollt mich nur kurz vorstellen,da ich neu in diesem Forum bin!

Mein Name ist Dennis bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Velbert(NRW).
Da ich begeisternder World of Warcraft-Spieler bin und sehr oft auf dieser seite bin,dachte ich mir mal 
mich hier zu registrieren.Ich hoffe wir haben ein nettes verhältnis zueinander und tauschen Kontakte oder sowas aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



euer (druiden)spieler Dennis


----------



## Milto (13. September 2007)

Hallo an alle


----------



## Netherweather (13. September 2007)

Nun hat es mich auch hierhin verschlagen. 
Bin noch recht neu was WoW angeht (jung und unverdorben) und werde euch zukünftig fleissig mit Fragen löchern ("Ich werde Google und die Boardsuche benutzen..") deren Antwort noch niemand nannte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seid also bitte nicht zu streng. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Alex - Mittagspause kreativ nutzend.


----------



## Elfentanz (22. September 2007)

Hallo an alle. 
Und liebe Grüsse aus dem NRW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin auch begeisterter Wow Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stöber mal ein bisschen durchs forum
Lg Elfentanz


----------



## Huntara (24. September 2007)

Hullo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

bin zwar nit ganz neu, aber wollte auch mal "Hullo" sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG, Finsche


----------



## Tyrannus1991 (24. September 2007)

MOIN grüß euch alle!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (24. September 2007)

jaaa, hallo erstmaaal.... ôO


----------



## Limklar (25. September 2007)

Wollte ma tach sagen^^


----------



## C-Ram (26. September 2007)

Jaa Hallo ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (26. September 2007)

Hiho bin zwar schon seit einiger Zeit regelmässiger Besucher von buffed.de, war bis jetzt aber noch nicht sehr im Forum aktiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also HALLO ERSTMAL !!!

Spiele vorallem auf dem Mithrilorden (HORDE !!!!), wo ich im Moment vorallem probiere meinen Druide (von mir aus auch gerne DUDU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) hoch zu lvln.


----------



## das Tir (26. September 2007)

Tja...dann mal...hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhavn (26. September 2007)

Was für ein wunderbar inhalts- und sinnloser Thread! Großartig... Schnell schnell, was posten! xD

Bin schon lange auf buffed.de unterwegs, habe aber gerade eben erst meinen ersten Post hier gemacht...

RL: m 19 aus halle/nrw
InGame: 70 Zwerg BM-Hunter auf Terrordar

Guckt euch mein mybuffed Profil an. Da ist nichts los! Ändert das! xD

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prost!

P.S.: Dieses Forum benötigt einen Biersmiley. Fakt.


----------



## Veasha (27. September 2007)

Du möchtest also ein Bier-Smilie? Büddechön --->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Grüssli!

Ich wollt mich auch mal fix vorstellen- bin Vea, 28 und komme aus Wolfsburg (Niedersachsen). Reicht das? *gg*

Also-- da bin ich nun *tataaa* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. September 2007)

#1 Post von mir, und gleich an Hallo an alle Hordler.

Für die Horde!


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. September 2007)

Ich bin neu hier und wollte mal hallo sagen.


----------



## Imbachar (1. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch neu HIIIIII


----------



## Blutelf22 (2. Oktober 2007)

Anar kaluva tielyanna...Greez an alle^^


----------



## Drowbard (6. Oktober 2007)

bin nicht ganz so neu hier aber...trotzdem HALLO!^^


----------



## Elpaulo (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi bin auch neu hier hab vorn paar tagen erst angefangen WoW zu zocken. hab jetzt nen Pala auf lvl 23 in skillung bin ihc mir noch net so sicher wenn ihr mir tipps geben wollt addet mich einfach ^^

danke im vorraus ^^





P.S. ich weis gehört hier net rein is aber ein anfang,gel^^


----------



## Squall4k6 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi leute^^

Wir sind noch eine  Kleine Hellgate london Gilde und wollten mal unsere seite hiermit bissel beliebter machen^^

wir sind bis jetz noch sehr wenige und aus diesem Grund wollte ich unsere Gilde hier vorstellen!
Es gibt keine großen Regeln wenn man unserer Gilde beitreten möchte aber folgende Vorraussetzung wären wünschenswert

- freundliche und teamfähige Person
- Aktivität (heißt nicht das ihr jeden tag on sein müsst) in Spiel und Forum

Keine pflichtvorraussetzungen:
- Xfire wäre nicht schlecht
- auch TS+Headset wäre gut, da wir noch am überlegen sind uns da einen server zu holen

oder besucht und unter www.dut-gilde.de (ein paar sachen müssen noch gemacht werden^^) 

Also wenn du vorhast auf Hl umsteigen melde dich doch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dutschy (7. Oktober 2007)

So bin zwar schon seit 17.06.07 angemeldt aber hab mich jetzt erst um mein profil gekümert also sag ich mal hallo leutz^^


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (7. Oktober 2007)

Huhu Leute bin nun auch neu hier!


----------



## Bhaskar (7. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit, ich bin neu in der WoW welt und wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen!

Ich bin 18 Jahre jung und Auszubildener zum Chemikant.

Spiele auf dem Realm Anetheron, vllt sieht man sich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Tigerlady86 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute! Hab mich hier noch nicht wirklich umsehen können!

Bin also ein absoluter Frischling, und das leider nicht nur was diese Seite angeht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stell mich noch kurz vor:
Freudiger Neuling bei WoW auf Realm Ysera, der noch viel über PC und die dazugehörigen Spiele und Abkürzungen lernen muss!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freu mich hier auf ein paar nette Gespräche und intressante Infos!

Also bye bye

Bis dann


----------



## Spiritfingers (10. Oktober 2007)

ich sag jetzt auch mal hallo  @ all ^^
spiele jetzt seit ca.1 Woche WoW und muss sagen das ich hellauf begeistert von diesem Spiel. Eine supertolle Community (sowohl ingame als auch hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Habe mir gleich eine Blutelf Jägerin gemacht und bin auf dem server der abysische rat zu hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und muss zu meiner beschämung sagen das ich gestern das erste mal in der Unterstadt war und mich dort verlaufen habe, habe nicht mehr herausgefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nun bin ich auf den Weg nach Orgrimar um mich dort umzuschauen, also bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen, alles super, will es nicht mehr missen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahiria (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hier mal ne ganz kleine Info zu mir *g*:
Spiele schon enige zeit WoW und habe 2 70er Nachtelfe Druide und Nachtelfe Schurke. 
Aber der Main ist der Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja so neu bin ich in WoW nicht aber im Buffed Forum schon xP.


----------



## Frat (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community =D

Bin auch neu hier (zumindest im Forum)
In WoW hab ich schon 1x70er Mensch Krieger, 1x 62er Ork Krieger und 1x 54er Troll Jäger, aber der 70er is natürlich mein main character =D


----------



## Kurygos (15. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte nur mal schnell Hallo sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe ich werd hier ne schöne Zeit haben und ma gucken wie die Community hier so ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (16. Oktober 2007)

öööhmm....
Hi....


----------



## tset (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin an alle.
Hab mich auch gerade angemeldet!
Ich hoffe hier kriegt man auch gute Antworten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also nochmal:
  Tach!!


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Oktober 2007)

tset schrieb:


> Moin an alle.
> Hab mich auch gerade angemeldet!
> Ich hoffe hier kriegt man auch gute Antworten!!
> 
> ...




Welcome.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainlord (16. Oktober 2007)

Tja..  Gestern Zeitung gekauft.. heute angemeldet 
und verzweifelt am Downloaden von Buch 9.. *grm* 
Ach ne.. das hatte ich ja schon im anderen Post! *gg*

Also.. Tadaaaa.. da bin ich.. begrüßt mich.. heißt mich willkommen.. ich freu mich rießig..
Hab ich nen Schaden??.. 
Neee
Doch hab ich

NEEEEEEE..
Doch doch doch doch.. 
Ach lassen wir auch das!...
So insane und das mit 31 Jahren..
Egal.. bin trotzdem offen für neue Bekanntschaften..
Anregungen Tips tricks.. hilfen.. alles was Interessant klingt!

In diesem Sinn.. oder Unsinn...

Bis die Tage aus Ulm


----------



## Teonor (17. Oktober 2007)

jo den will ich das forum mal testen und auch hallo sagen.

PS: bin nummer 200  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gz an mich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich toll gemacht


----------



## MarkyChavez (18. Oktober 2007)

*auch ma hallo sagt* hey ho @all


----------



## Radängel (20. Oktober 2007)

bin schon lang gereggt aber ich sag jetz auch mal hi @ all ^^


----------



## Darkbloods (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag mal hoi an alle Allys und "For The Horde" an meine Brüder und Schwestern der Horde^^


----------



## Deviltry17 (21. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo? Ich bin auch daa^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenuae (21. Oktober 2007)

hiho 
*auch ma hallo sagt*


----------



## Sarlia (22. Oktober 2007)

So dann werd ich auch mal hallo sagen, hab eh nichts zu tun ^^
Also: Hallo ihr *wink*


----------



## kargash (24. Oktober 2007)

ich bin auch neu hier 
hallo an alle

ihr könnt mich gerne bei mybuffed adden

ach ja stay metal


----------



## DarkSephiroth (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallöle *winkt in die Runde*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkash (25. Oktober 2007)

moin^^


----------



## Blutgeil o__o (27. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend :>


----------



## Veragron (28. Oktober 2007)

Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin2307 (28. Oktober 2007)

jop, schließe mich meinen vorrednern/verrednerinnen gerne an:

*HAAALLOOO!* an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

so ich bin hier neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... jetzt sag ich an alle "HAAAAALÖÖÖÖÖÖÖLEEEEE"  

*wink*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen    (diesen Satz hab ich heut schon zu oft gelesen^^)


----------



## Turbo_Wombat (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich peil gar nix was bringt mir des jetzt hier und wie funzt des??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (31. Oktober 2007)

ich auch nicht... also ich faende es besser wenn des so waere das jeder der neu ist etwas ueber sich sagt und nicht das gleich jeder dann antwortet hallo oda so ( SPAM) 

ein sich vorstellen wenn man neu ist 

so waere das sinnvoll


----------



## Death Walking Terror (1. November 2007)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich hier sein zu dürfen und hoffe das ich wie uns gut verstehen ^^


----------



## uNrEaL2K (3. November 2007)

hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaruntios (4. November 2007)

[/i]_huhu einen frage wie kann ich meinen char nach buffed machen??_[/b] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## architect (5. November 2007)

Hallo buffed-Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stegie99 (6. November 2007)

Hallo buffed und die menschen hier!!^^
ich bin der stephan!
16 jahre alt und komme aus nem dorf zwischen cottbus und hoyerswerda

*edit by Ahra*


----------



## Prínce (7. November 2007)

jo


----------



## metalmonster2 (8. November 2007)

ja auch 

HALLO^^ 
bin auch hier weil ich die seite ganz cool finde und um neue leutz kennen zu lernen also meldet euch einfach


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2007)

verspaetet "hallo"


----------



## Darkrex (11. November 2007)

Hi ich bin der hans


----------



## Darkrex (11. November 2007)

test


----------



## Darkrex (11. November 2007)

test


----------



## Darkrex (11. November 2007)

test


----------



## Darkrex (11. November 2007)

wie gefehlt euch meinw signatur?


----------



## Hellb3nder (11. November 2007)

und auch ich bin (nicht mehr) neu hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duphel (11. November 2007)

Hallo.Bin auch neu hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (12. November 2007)

hallo leute ^^ ich bin neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin weibchen, 24 (nicht mehr lange _._ ) und komme ausm ruhrgebiet

spiele erst seit ca. 3 monaten mmoprg. hat mir mein freund "aufgezwängt"  XD

am liebster nehme ich cleric oder magier chars 

ich spiele

silkroad (full cleric lvl 43 ohne 2te mastery)

guild wars (elementarmagierin / mesmer lvl 9) 

und seit neusten 

HdRo ( elbe / Kundiger) erledige da die ersten quests...

mal schauen wie sehr ich zurecht komme....steuerung w, a, s, d is noch sehr ungewohnt


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

will dann auch mal hallo an alle sagen, ich bin eines der viel geflamten "Kiddis" (bin 14 Jahre alt), hoffe allerdings dass man mir dass nicht zu übel nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebeter des dalarans (14. November 2007)

kann mir jemand die beste rüsti für lv 30 sagen (leder)wär echt nett


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

gebeter schrieb:


> kann mir jemand die beste rüsti für lv 30 sagen (leder)wär echt nett


guckst du hier
-> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/83/gegenstaende
wobei es natürlich sehr hilfreich wäre zu wissen welche klasse du spielst, Ele Schammis brauchen ein anderes Equip als Schurken


----------



## Morphheus (14. November 2007)

Tach bin auch nen "Kiddie" 13 Jahre!


----------



## Grizza (16. November 2007)

Huhu. Bin jetzt auch mal beigetreten.

Ein liebes Hallo ihrs.


----------



## MacWichtel (16. November 2007)

Huhu 

jo dann oute ich mich hier auch mal als noob^^..bin seit heut in diesem Forum.
In RL bin ich unter dem Namen Wichtel bekannt und werd demnächst ein vierteljahrhundert alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Moment wohn ich in unserer wunderschönen Hauptstadt.
An MMO`s hab ich bis jetzt

DAoC
Saga of Ryzom
Ultima Online
Final Fantasy 11
Archlord
Everquest 2
Vanguard
LotRO

gezockt.
Und ab nächstem Jahr werd ich bei AoC anzutreffen sein.

So hoffe dass reicht erstmal als Info von mir

mfg


----------



## Savanna1 (18. November 2007)

Hallöchen... bin auch neu hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab schon immer Buffed.de benutzt, bin nur nie dazu gekommen mich anzumelden.... (zwar etwas verspätet aber naja..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Julia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ocbmaster (18. November 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen


----------



## Zulábar (18. November 2007)

Hallo! Bin neu hier angemeldet!

Soll ich mich vorstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name: Amsen
Land: DEUTSCHLAND  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Interessen & Hobbys: Achterbahnen, Computer, WoW, LEGO Racers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ...

--- World of WarCraft ---
Volk: Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rasse: Troll
Klasse: Magier
Name: Zulábar
Realm: Durotan
Level: 32 (und das bei 5 Monaten Spielzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG Zul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alle Namen waren vergeben (22. November 2007)

Hallo 

Server: Zuluhed
Klasse: MS Warry
Name: Panchoworior

so dann geh ich weiter Allys kloppen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhock (23. November 2007)

Tjoar,nach vielen vielen und noch mehr Besuchen,habe ich auch endlich die Anmeldung hier geschafft.Waren soviele Anträge dafür auszufüllen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin 24 komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet und zocke außer WoW so ziehmlich alles,was mir unter die Fittiche kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn noch fragen sind,stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung

Öffnungszeiten: 
Donnerstags von    10:18 Uhr  -  10:17 Uhr
Der rest der Woche ist Ruhetag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanvaru (29. November 2007)

Mahlzeit!!

Mein Name ist Stephan (22) ...

Zocke auf Server Dun Morogh auf seiten der Allianz

hab im moment n 56er Nacht11 Hunter und n 30er Drae Shami...

wer bock auf zocken hat einfach mal nachschauen wie meine chars heißen und anschreiben!!

MfG


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. November 2007)

youa servus erstma,
joa einige finden den thread bissi bescheuert aba ich will ihn ma nutzen da ich eh nix besseres zu tun hab. wie viele sicherlich gemerkt haben bin auch ich neu hier bei buffed. zwar hab ich des shcon oft für quests und inis genutzt aba mich noch nie hier registriert und irgendwas zu eurem intelektuellem schmarrn beigetragen. 
ich zogg seid na weile wow und nach acc verlust und son n schmarrn hab ichn 70er uneqzupten krieger allerdings hab ich hier zu lande (in namibia) n verkacktes i.
-net und befriedige mich damit ledigich über wow zu labern. aba bald, ja bald komm ich wieder nach deutsche lande zurück und dann gehts wieder ab=) 
ja also wenn man mit mir üb er wow labern will das beste thema is krieger und pve. 
joan ich denke ich werd euch demnächst öfter mit meinen beiträgen nerven bis ich wieder zoggen kann. 
zu meiner person  ich bin hald der reka lebe "normalerweise" in berlin auch wenn ich aus offebach komme und grad in otjwarongo (namibia) lebe. bald volle 18 jahre alt und bau hier paar häusle aus lem für die localen leude. 
k la nge rede kurzer sinn ich bin hier und ihr wisst mit wem ihr es zu tun habt. 
hf fun mit mir oda aba hasst mich auch dussent madder. 
mit den liebsten grüßen euer Reeth Caldason der letzte der Qualochier


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Nun ich:

Ich heiße Jan und bin 14 Jahre alt und wohne in einem Dorf nahe Köln   :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In meiner Freizeit spiele ich auf dem Rat von Dalaran meinen geliebten 42 Feuer Magier hoch.

Grüße, Hum


----------



## Kwax (30. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Micha, bin 29 Jahre jung und komme aus NRW. Habe einen kleinen Sohn und bin gelernter Bäcker, arbeite aber für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma aktuell. Neben der WoW interessiere ich mich allgemein für das Internet, Fußball, Musik, Filme, Politik und Geschichte. Ich kenne buffed.de schon seit meinem ersten Tag in der WoW, hab mich aber noch nie dazu durchringen können fest zu registrieren. Jetzt hab ich das endlich nach geholt. Ich hab am Anfang viel rum experimentiert und alle möglichen Rassen und Klassen beider Fraktionen ausprobiert und bin jetzt endgültig beim Menschen Magier (Frost) angekommen. Eventuell würde mich noch ein Priester (Shadow) oder ein Hexenmeister (Gebrechen oder Zerstörung) reizen. Ich brauch halt Damage Dealer und Zauberklassen zum spielen. Das war bisher in allen Spielen so. Ich würde mich freuen, mit erfahrenen Spielern die mir vielleicht hier und da den ein oder anderen wertvollen Tip geben können in Kontakt zu treten. Da ich halt noch relativ neu bin, nehme ich jeden Ratschlag dankend an. Ihr könnt mich gerne in ICQ oder MSN adden, hab da kein Problem mit. Natürlich freue ich mich auch über einen Eintrag in meinem Gästebuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe einige nette und interessante Bekanntschaften zu machen.

LG
Kwax / Micha


----------



## nii_chan (5. Dezember 2007)

tag o.o'


----------



## Sunnyshine (5. Dezember 2007)

Hiho!

Bin zwar nicht neu hier aber wollte trotzdem mal Hallo sagen!  Schöne Grüsse von Frostwolf!

MFG Sunnyshine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aramanth (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen^^

Bin neu hier und hab keinen blassen Schimmer^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Aramanth


----------



## Softbaer (5. Dezember 2007)

Einmal hallo an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auwen (7. Dezember 2007)

Wollte mal Hallo sagen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darx (8. Dezember 2007)

Öhm joa O.o ^^
Hi und alles weitere sieht ihr in meinem Blog XD

see you


----------



## Kampfknubbel (8. Dezember 2007)

Ähm alsooo dann fangen wa ma an xD
Nene also ich wünsche allen die wach sind einen guten Morgen!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ich bin auch neu hier (seit 15min angemeldet bzw. registriert xD)
naja ... was soll ich sonst noch sagen... hoffe halt auf viele leute die das
gleiche "hobby" haben WoW...aber ich glaub da bin ich auch genau richtig ^^...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryptosporidium 136 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an alle mit buffer, bin neu hir und hoffe wir werden uns alle gut verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deatho (11. Dezember 2007)

ein herzliches wilkommen an alle neuen forenmitglieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin zwar erst seit kurzem angemeldet, aber die Seite und die Community gefällt mir, ich hoffe (und denke) das wird auch so bleiben, also ich mach mich hiermit offiziel bei euch breit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen, ich bin schon etwas länger mit von der Partie..
Aber irgendwie kam mir der Thread unheimlich vor...
..warum sollte jemand hier hereinschreiben wer er ist etc.
wenn doch jeder ein mybuffed-profil hat?
Naja, wenn ihr was über mich wissen wollt, klickt
Hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Tut es nicht!

Es ist ein Trick ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Tut es nicht!
> 
> Es ist ein Trick ^^


Lol, du bist fies!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Tja so bin ich halt ^^


----------



## HauptberuflichTank (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja dann auch von mir hier nochmal.

Seid mir gegrüßt ihr Leutz!

Und gibt es hier jemanden der mir Erklären kann wie ich meine Charaktere ins Profil verlinken kann? Falls ja ne PN wäre nett.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Dazu brauchst du BLASC 2.2


----------



## HauptberuflichTank (19. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du BLASC 2.2



Ja gut ok. Dann wirds wohl erst mal so bleiben.


----------



## ÃZïÃÑ §T¥¿£ (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurbasch (20. Dezember 2007)

Huhu bin auch neu hier und möchte mich mal vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich bin der JUlian und komm aus Keel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab früher WoW und GW gespielt, fange aber warscheinlich bald mit Vanguard an.
RPGs spiele ich schon lange, hat alles mit P&P angefangen.

Hab früher übrings auf dem Rollenspielserver "Zirkel des Cenarius" auf Allianz seite gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
Kurbasch


----------



## Deathtroll (20. Dezember 2007)

~.WeLcOmE.~

;D


----------



## Elrendel (22. Dezember 2007)

Na dann da bin ich
Servus Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perath (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir mal ein vorsichtiges *Anklopf*

Ich bin ebenfalls ein ziemlicher Neuling hier in der Community.

Also...ich heiß Andi, bin 23 Jahre alt und komm aus München. 
WoW zock ich fast seit Release.

Hm...eigentlich kann man das ja auch alles auf meinem Profil nachlesen. *hehe*

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich hier ne Menge netter Leute kennen zu lernen und viele interessante Diskussionen zu führen. Angeblich soll sowas hier hier sehr gut möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis dahin...


----------



## NaXXra (25. Dezember 2007)

Also Hallo erstmal

ich wollte mich auch mal hier vorstellen

Ich heiße Stefan mit real name und wohne in heuchelheim bei gießen in hessen

Ich zocke WoW,Dark Age of Camilot und counter-strike auch wenn das hier nicht rein gehört und bald spiele ich nach HdR

ja dann ma wieder cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

(*+~WeLcOmE~+*)

@ ALL


----------



## Khaosgöttin (2. Januar 2008)

So, nachdem ich nu schon einige Tage hier registriert bin hab ich diesen Thread entdeckt und dachte mir ich stell mich auch mal brav und ordnungsgemäß vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heiße Stella, komm aus dem schön langweiligen Münster, höre mit Begeisterung Electro, Industrial etc., model ganz gern, bin Satanist (hey, "Gott" und die Welt halt, also muss das hier rein^^), spiel WoW uuuund... ach, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, schaut halt auf mein mybuffed-Profil oder schreibt hier was nettes - oder un-nettes , da kann ich auch mit leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denn dann^^


----------



## Hexendoktor (4. Januar 2008)

Taz'dingo *grüßt in die Runde*


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mich eben wie volgt im Nachschwäremer-Thread bekannt gemacht:



Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich bin der Jojo, son dummer Trottel der meint, es sit lustig andauernt heavy Metal zu hören und gleichzeitig Online zu sein.
> Ich bin eiegtlich schon recht lange hier im Forum registriert aber schaue in den letzen Tagen zum ersten mal aktiv rein.
> 
> Es ist kurz vor 23 Uhr.
> ...




Jetzt nochmal ein saftiges HALLO!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an alle!


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo alle! Ich bin auch ganz NEU! :>


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich nu schon einige Tage hier registriert bin hab ich diesen Thread entdeckt und dachte mir ich stell mich auch mal brav und ordnungsgemäß vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heil Satan! *grusel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celam (10. Januar 2008)

hi leude hab mich auch mal angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (10. Januar 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Heil Satan! *grusel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe - nee, nicht so mit Katzen fressen und kleine Kinder opfern oder was man da so denkt^^
Einfach so von der Einstellung her - ach, ist irgendwie schwierig zu erklären...
Aber nicht dass noch jemand denkt ich sitz den ganzen Tag hinter zugezogenen Gardinen, höre depressive Musik und versuch irgendwelche Dämonen zu beschwören oder so, nee nee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Hehe - nee, nicht so mit Katzen fressen und kleine Kinder opfern oder was man da so denkt^^
> Einfach so von der Einstellung her - ach, ist irgendwie schwierig zu erklären...
> Aber nicht dass noch jemand denkt ich sitz den ganzen Tag hinter zugezogenen Gardinen, höre depressive Musik und versuch irgendwelche Dämonen zu beschwören oder so, nee nee...
> 
> ...


Warum nennst du dich dann so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Khaosgöttin (10. Januar 2008)

Hm, Satanismus ist meiner Meinung nach eher das was LaVey so beschreibt - eben das "Gegenstück" zum das-Körperliche-verdammenden Christentum, mit Betonung auf sinnliche Freuden im Diesseits. Zudem eben ein gewisses Elite-Denken und ein Ausleben der eigenen Wünsche und Gelüste...
Katzen zu fressen ist kein Satanismus sondern Tierquälerei.
Warum soll ich irgendwem irgendwas opfern, wenn ich doch selbst meine einzige Gottheit bin, da ich nur durch mich und in mir "Erlösung" bzw. "Erfüllung" finden kann?


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Hm, Satanismus ist meiner Meinung nach eher das was LaVey so beschreibt - eben das "Gegenstück" zum das-Körperliche-verdammenden Christentum, mit Betonung auf sinnliche Freuden im Diesseits. Zudem eben ein gewisses Elite-Denken und ein Ausleben der eigenen Wünsche und Gelüste...
> Katzen zu fressen ist kein Satanismus sondern Tierquälerei.
> Warum soll ich irgendwem irgendwas opfern, wenn ich doch selbst meine einzige Gottheit bin, da ich nur durch mich und in mir "Erlösung" bzw. "Erfüllung" finden kann?


Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht was Katzen fressen mit Satanismus zu tun hat,
aber das was du jetzt beschreibt klingt relativ vernünftig.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (10. Januar 2008)

Das mit den Katzen schreib ich auch nur immer, weil man damit immer in den Medien konfrontiert wird...^^
Ansonsten bestell dir einfach mal irgendwo die Bücher von LaVey, da stehen einige ganz vernünftige Sachen drin, die über ein einfaches "Christentum is doof und Satan is toll" hinausgehen - gibt so viele Leute die meinen nur weil sie jetzt Satan statt Gott anbeten würd sich irgendwas ändern... dabei liegt das Problem im Gebet an sich, darin, dass man an "höhere Wesen" glaubt und nicht erkennt dass man selbst die eigentliche "Gottheit" ist... 

So long...
Stella


----------



## Bargas (10. Januar 2008)

Servus,

Dann sag ich auch mal "Hallo" zu Gott und die Welt.

Mein Buffed Profil

Ein Herz für Zwerge.
Bargas


----------



## -MH-Elron (10. Januar 2008)

Mja, Hallo erstmal!

Nach langer Zeit des passiven Konsums bin ich hier jetzt auch mal selbst zugange...^^

Grüsse an alle die mich schon kennen und noch kennenlernen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorayne (11. Januar 2008)

hey leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Knilch (11. Januar 2008)

na hallochen, da bin ich auch mal


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

hoi...geile namens kombi rexxar+knlich^^


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (12. Januar 2008)

Gruß auch von mir!

Ein 22-jähriger Wiener, der Metal (bevorzugt Black Metal (OHNE TASTENBRETT!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) hört, aber auch Klassik, neben den Psychologie-Studium liest, TASTENBRETT (arr) und Klavier aber auch (wer hätte das gedacht?) WoW spielt.

Kürzer kann man die wesentlichsten Informationen nicht zusammen tragen, sofern man keine Abkürzungen verwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ironblack111 (12. Januar 2008)

jo wie gehts?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

hmm hier hab ich noch gar nix geflamt ;D

so erstma hallo ;D

ich bin minas und alles andere was auch interessieren kann .. steht im blog


----------



## Loewin (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich bin die Neue.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich hat das WoW Fieber jetzt auch endgültig gepackt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Hello bin auch "neu" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megannyn (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin hier auch neu!
ja, zu mir, spiel eine Nachtelf Druidin auf dem Server Ysera
( Ist auf allen Servern der Handelschannel so zugespammt???) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis später  mal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. Januar 2008)

Ja es ist leider auf allen Servern so das der /2 zugespammt wird :<
Ahja Willkommen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Ja es ist leider auf allen Servern so das der /2 zugespammt wird :<
> Ahja Willkommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja geht so ;D bei uns kommen ca 500 posts von : ich stelle xx her ..
und ca 200 von . suche item
und 100 suchen tank

und am wochenende ca 900 ey wie gehts
ca 600 suchen tank
500 ich stelle xx her
und ca 0 suche item

so +/-


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

An alle Nachtschwärmer und auch Normalsterblichen hier wollte ich mal ein herzliches "Hallo zusammen" richten.

Da ich natürlich ein guter User sein möchte und sowieso ein netter Kerl bin, stelle ich mich hier doch zuerst einmal vor. Mein Name ist Lutz und ich bin:

Männlich, 25 Jahre alt
1,98m klein
blaue Augen, blonde Haare
bekennender Bartträger
Wohnhaft in Trier (gebürtiger Rheinländer)
Single und somit zu haben ^^
wirres Universalgenie *g*

Ich bin sehr Tierlieb, habe selber eine -meist- undankbare Katze, welche mir das Leben schwer macht.

Nach einer Ausbildung zum Schlosser und dem Grundwehrdienst war ich wieder Schüler und habe vor kurzem mein Abitur nachgeholt. 

Sprachen beherrsche ich ganz gut. Zur Zeit spreche ich ausser Deutsch: fließend Englisch, etwas Chinesisch, mühsam aber eigentlich auch sehr gut Latein und wenn ich mal Zeit und die Möglichkeit hätte wohl auch endlich richtig Japanisch.

Meine Hobbys sind MMORPGs, SciFi und generell Fantasy. Star Trek, Star Wars, Star Gate, Babylon 5, Lexx, ect. wurde natürlich alles gesehen und für immer ins Herz geschlossen. (Nur Andromeda kann ich nicht leiden!) Zwei besondere Subgenre der SciFi haben es mir besonders angetan: Cyber- und Steampunk.
Da ich auch Rollenspiele, MMORPGs, Mangas und Animes zu meinen besonders hoch geschätzen Hobbies zähle, bin ich natürlich für Sachen wie Shadowrun, Cowboy Bebop, Warhammer 40K besonders schnell zu begeistern. 

Ich lerne gerne neue Menschen kennen, Lese sehr viel, gehe auch öfters mal ins Kino und Verreise. Reisen gehören im speziellen, zu meinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen obwohl es wohl zu den am wenigsten erfüllten meiner Hobbys gehört. Im Jahre 2003 hatte ich das große Glück endlich genug Zeit und Geld zusammen zu haben um mich für ein ganzes Jahr von unserem tristen Lande verabschieden zu können. Da ich recht spontan sein kann, hab ich meine Sachen gepackt und bin kurzerhand für ein Jahr lang nach China abgedüst, obwohl ich zu dortigem Zeitpunkt kein einziges Wort Chinesisch sprach. Dort angekommen studierte ich in Peking an einer Sprachschule Mandarin und wie man in Peking richtige Partys feiert.
Prompt verlor ich während dieser Zeit auch gleich mein Herz an den asiatischen Kontinent und aus einer Laune wurde eine schon längst gehegte Liebe.

Heute, einige Jahre nach meinem chinesischen Jahr, habe ich immer noch sehr gute Erinnerungen an meine Zeit in China. Obwohl dieses Land viele Nachteile gegenüber Deutschland hat (Umwelt z.B., oder das fürchterliche Bier!), sehne ich mich doch dorthin zurück. Allerdings interessiere ich mich genauso viel für Japan, wenn nicht noch ein bißchen mehr. (Und das beruht nicht auf diesem schrecklichen RTL2 Anime-Hype!) Die asiatische Kultur, besonders dieser beiden Länder, sowie deren Geschichte fasziniert mich ungemein. Dieses Jahr werde ich in Trier mein Studium beginnen und ob es nun Sinologie, oder Japanologie werden wird kann ich nicht sagen. Fest steht jedenfalls, dass ich mit dem Bachelor in

1. Medienwissenschaften
2. Sino- bzw. Japanologie

anfangen werde.

Da es Pflicht ist, außer Englisch noch eine zweite Fremdsprache zu beherrschen, (und ich trotz meiner Lateinkenntnisse kein Latinum habe) bleibt mir sowieso nichts anderes übrig als noch eine dritte Sprache begleitend zum Studium zu erlenen. Latein wär zwar relativ flucks gelernt und somit das Zertifikat in meiner Tasche, allerdings erachte ich diese Sprache zwar als schön, aber leider Sinnlos. Da lerne ich doch lieber Chinesisch/Japanisch gleichzeitig. Während meiner Zeit in China, empfand ich die chinesische Sprache als relativ einfach zu erlernen. Wenn man erstmal ein Gehör für die 4 Töne entwickelt hat, ist der Rest eigentlich nur noch Vokabeltraining. Welchen der beiden Lehrgänge ich nun letztenendes als Nebenfach wähle, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich weiß, dass beide kein Zuckerschlecken werden, schon gar nicht mit einer 2. Sprache dazu, doch freue ich mich schon auf das Studium und vielleicht finden sich hier ja einige Studenten aus Trier, die mir vielleicht bei meiner Entscheidung helfen könnten.


Euer Nachtaktiver und von nun an Forumaktiver midknight.


----------



## livk (15. Januar 2008)

hallo an alle hier, lieben gruss unbekannterweise


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> 1,98m klein


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, hier war ich ja auch noch nie.

Hallo zusammen bin zwar schon sehr aktiv hier aber ein HALLO ist immer gut oder wie ich immer schreibe: Hiho.


----------



## katthi (16. Januar 2008)

huhu ... bin auch neu :-D aber schön länger bei buffed.de am schnüffeln xD

hmmm nee, zu faul mich hier vorzustellen, aber trotzdem an alle: moin und lieben gruß 

cya


----------



## KaKi4eVeR (22. Januar 2008)

Wollt ma moin sagen...
Bin seit gestern hier glaub ich...
hab nebenbei gezockt..wow^^

in diesem sinne HI an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZLog (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hello Leuts

Will schauen, wat so geht


----------



## Jogirim (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

und viel Spass

Jogirim


----------



## moddii (22. Januar 2008)

tach allerseits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schade etwas wenig posts


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

moddii schrieb:


> tach allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hier ist der Thread zum Vorstellen. Nicht zum Begrüßen.
Daher findet man hier weniger Willkommens-Grüße.
Dennoch:

Willkommen an alle Neuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. Januar 2008)

huhu an alle. 

ich bin der Crash_Hunter und bemühe mich um chaotische, sachliche, antiflamische, sinvolle/unsinnvolle und lustige posts.

na ja auf bald *totstellen* 

Crash_Hunter


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> [...]
> bemühe mich um chaotische, sachliche, antiflamische, sinvolle/unsinnvolle und lustige posts.
> [...]


Das tue ich auch...und es hat noch nie geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> huhu an alle.
> 
> ich bin der Crash_Hunter und bemühe mich um chaotische, sachliche, *antiflamische*, sinvolle/*unsinnvolle* und lustige posts.
> 
> ...





> BTW: wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie 1. behlaten
> 2. korregierren (in höfflicher art)



Geil!


----------



## Gribi (31. Januar 2008)

huhu zussamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> huhu zussamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo du


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Halli Hallöchen an alle neun xD


----------



## Lassart (3. Februar 2008)

Hiho^^


----------



## Jácks (3. Februar 2008)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2008)

Bin zwar doch schon etwas dabei, wolte aber trotzdem nochmal     *Hallo  sagen, Also ich bin klunker und spiele einen 70 Mage auf shattrah der regelmäßig irgentwelchen mist in WoW baut egal ob Wipe oder lebensretter ich bin für alles zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde dann mal im forum weiter sinnfrei oder sinnvoll posten je nachdem.

Gruss

Klunker*


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (4. Februar 2008)

ahoihoi


----------



## Takan (4. Februar 2008)

nunja .. dann will auch ich einmal vorstellen ...

Ich bin der Takan (Realm Nozdormu) ..... spiele schon recht lange WoW und Buffed nutze ich ebenfalls schon eine geraume Zeit. Dachte ich regge mich hier nun auch einmal um etwas aktiver in dieser Commnity hier zu sein.

Beste Grüße

Takan


----------



## Papillon1 (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hi bin auch neu hier !!!!!!


----------



## Shadarke (9. Februar 2008)

hi suche nette mitspieler bin nicht neu (BAD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flisvos11 (9. Februar 2008)

hallo an alle die neu sind auch an die, die äähh...nicht neu sind? wasn das gegenteil eigentlich? naja egal zumindest wollt ich sagen, wie alle anderen auch(^^), dass ich neu bin und ääähhh...ja hoffentlich kommen wir gut miteinander aus hehe.

PS: sagt wenn ich zu oft "äääähhh..." sage...ist mein lieblingswort^^.


----------



## -=Lana=- (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen ^^

Bin auch neu hier und freue mich auf jede Menge Spaß in dieser Community!

An dieser Stelle auch einen lieben Gruß an meine Gildenkollegen vom Syndikat
und die Buffed-Jungs (und Mädels).
Die nächste RPC kommt bestimmt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße,
Lana


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

So, nachdem mein Bruder mich ewig genervt hat, hab ich mich auch mal angemeldet....und so wies aussieht, hab ich sogar bald wieder wow...

Also, Hallo an alle^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2008)

ich sag auch mal hallo... bin zwar schon ne ganze weile auf der seite aber kam noch nie auf die idee mal ins forum zuschauen... naja wie auch immer da bin ich... also ein herzliches wilkommen an den der nach mir schreibt... ^^ naja wie auch immer... tschuuuuuss


----------



## Sweny (12. Februar 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich sag auch mal hallo... bin zwar schon ne ganze weile auf der seite aber kam noch nie auf die idee mal ins forum zuschauen... naja wie auch immer da bin ich... also ein herzliches wilkommen an den der nach mir schreibt... ^^ naja wie auch immer... tschuuuuuss


WILLKOMMEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2008)

danke danke :> 

aber solltest du nich schlafen umso uhrzeiten? keine schule? ^^


----------



## Sweny (12. Februar 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> danke danke :>
> 
> aber solltest du nich schlafen umso uhrzeiten? keine schule? ^^


Bin krank, liege mit laptop im bett und fieber...^^


----------



## Roxen (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo @ all ^^


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Roxen schrieb:


> Hallo @ all ^^



na Roxen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Datriz (12. Februar 2008)

moin moin
ich mach jetz auch dieses forum unsicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe man findet hier massen tipps
bis dann beim foreln


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Datriz schrieb:


> moin moin
> ich mach jetz auch dieses forum unsicher
> 
> 
> ...



ein sehr hilfreiches, aktives und unterhaltsames forum nur zu empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*schleim* ^^


----------



## Mondfunke (13. Februar 2008)

hmm.. bin zwar auch schon etwas länger hier auf buffed.. aber erst seit kurzem im forum unterwegs.. also, ein liebes hallo an euch buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smokealotx (13. Februar 2008)

hallööle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pittiplatsch75 (14. Februar 2008)

Und auch ich bin neu hier und sage "Hallo" :wink:


----------



## Jácks (14. Februar 2008)

hallo an alle neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Jacks, es bringt nichts, deine Beitragszahl mit offensichtlich nett gemeinten Posts zu pushen. Ich finde es eh heraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jacks, es bringt nichts, deine Beitragszahl mit offensichtlich nett gemeinten Posts zu pushen. Ich finde es eh heraus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast mich ertappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> du hast mich ertappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannste mal sehen, meine Augen sind überall.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenier (17. Februar 2008)

auch mal hallo... nachdem ich hier schon seid monaten registriert bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (17. Februar 2008)

Servus


----------



## Illu74 (18. Februar 2008)

Hi bin au neu ! naja nicht ganz neu aber erst seid kurzem wirklich  fast täglich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Illu74 schrieb:


> Hi bin au neu ! naja nicht ganz neu aber erst seid kurzem wirklich  fast täglich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



(Super)Illu!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> (Super)Illu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist VölligBuffeD
Er spamt gern
willst du so sein wie völligbuffed? xD

W31c0m3 @ 411 n3w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0wned159 (18. Februar 2008)

heyho an alle ich bin auch neu hier^^


----------



## Elekelaeiset (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin der neue^^


----------



## liQudzr (27. Februar 2008)

Ich sage auch mal hallo:

"Hallo!"

Gruß,

liQ


----------



## t0w3li3 (27. Februar 2008)

habe die ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Na dann sag ich auch mal Hallo!

Besser spät als nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mich hier jetzt nicht vorstellen, die einen kennen mich schon und andere werden mich noch kennenlernen, aber was sicher ist: Alle werden es bereuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Ja ich bin auch der neue der in ner woche schon zu viele Posts gemacht hat...hütet euch vor mir!xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Ja ich bin auch der neue der in ner woche schon zu viele Posts gemacht hat...hütet euch vor mir!xD



Und du hast schon eine Schreibsperre hinter dir, also benimm dich.


----------



## Relonor (27. Februar 2008)

Ich gebe dann auch mal ein Hallo herein als Neuling hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (28. Februar 2008)

ich sag hier auch mal hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

*nach VB umschau* *gefühl von sicherheit hab* hallo an alle neuen!!!
Welcome 2 the Buffed.de Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

ich geh gleich petzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich geh gleich petzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Petzöööö,Petzöööö *freunde hol und auf riesentrolli los geh*


----------



## Grimbahld (2. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin der Grimbahld, 16 Jahre alt und leidenschaftlicher WoW + LotRo Spieler.
Ich hoffe auf eine angenehme Zeit zusammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Grimbahld


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (3. März 2008)

Hallo ich bin der Unbesiegbär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (3. März 2008)

Unbesiegbär schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin der Unbesiegbär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Servus!


----------



## becks117 (4. März 2008)

Hey!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch neu hier und wollte

mal libe Grüße da lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfg becks117


----------



## Foertel (7. März 2008)

*ist auch neu*

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mechanix (10. März 2008)

von mir auch ein hallo ^^


----------



## Geibscher (10. März 2008)

So hallo erstmal. Ich fang mal an was über mich zu erzählen...oh ich sehe grade, dass ich dringend weg muss. Schade....also dann tschüss

Mimimiimimi....

PS: Der Unbesiegbär hat keine Chance gegen den Hubschraubär oder das Nasibär-Goreng


----------



## riesentrolli (10. März 2008)

hallo an alle neuen!


ich darfs ja hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hallo an alle neuen!
> ich darfs ja hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du darfst, darf ich auch!

Hallo an die Neulinge hier!


----------



## Villano (11. März 2008)

hallo,salut,hello,hola und sers!^^


----------



## Shemeneto (12. März 2008)

Joa Hallo erstmal,
nachdem ich den service von buffed schon länger nutze und gerade warte das die wartungsarbeiten vorbei sind habe ich mich einfach mal angemeldet um zu schauen was es hier sonst noch so gibt^^


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ich bin auch neu hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triton (13. März 2008)

Meine Computer Geschichte begann vor ca. 19 Jahren als 13 jähriger. Hatte kurz ein Atari und bin dann zum
C64 umgestiegen und hatte mit ihm viele Jahre Spaß. Danach gab es ein kleine Ausflug für vielleicht ein Jahr
zum Amiga. Denn dann begann meine Ära der PCs, bin mit einem 286 mit 8 MB Ram und 40MB Festplatte angefangen.
Online bin ich im Internet jetzt seit dem Jahre 2000. Ist zwar recht spät aber da ich meiner Pflicht nach gekommen
bin meinem Vaterland zu dienen war ich vor 2000 höchstens man am Wochenende zuhause.
Nach den Jahren in der Bundeswehr im In und Ausland hatte ich Zeit um mich um andere Dinge zu kümmern.
Also hat es mich erst ab 2000 ins Internet verschlagen. Seit der Zeit spiele ich auch MMOGs und die faszinieren
mich so das ich jetzt seit gut 5 Jahren nur noch MMOGs spiele, siehe mein Blog in meiner Signatur.


_edit: hätte mir mal zeit nehmen sollen den thread anzuschauen.
was ist das den für ein armseliger vorstellungs thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr wisst schon das man sich in einem vorstellungs thread vorstellt?
ist doch kein hallo ich bin hier thread um ein post mehr zu haben _


----------



## Kuva3457 (13. März 2008)

hi leute ich bin neu^^ hier im buffed club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ein was is scheiße bei mir zu hasue und da will ich euch was fragen?? also mein netter vater liest sich i-net die konsequezen von wow durch und liest da das es 2 tote schon gab-.-!!! und will mir wow verbieten und ich darf nich mehr über mein konto zahlen-.- soll ich mr da jetzt immer ne gamecard kaufen oder wisst ihr ne lösing??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (13. März 2008)

Hi auch neu hier !


@üba miar ich würd deinen dad wegmeucheln schön umcritten ...Stealth und bäm ! 


ALso ich bin 22 jahre alt zocke mit allem was nicht vor mir wegläuft (auch frauen, vorsicht sach ich nur ;-))


Geb im süden dort aufgewachsen 

jetz auf der westside (köln) tätig 

höre gern music mache selber (rap hippiediehoppiedie) und passe eigentlich dadurch nicht so zum typischen wow zocker ...bin aber echt ein suchtel ;-)


bei fragen ...FRAGEN !

cya


----------



## Darko~ (17. März 2008)

Yo, hi~
bin auch neu hier.
Infos zu mir gibs im mybuffed profil bei bedarf.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. März 2008)

oha da sag ich doch auch mal glatt hallo

mfg gabriel


----------



## Merlinia (23. März 2008)

hi
xD


----------



## Eckb3rnd (24. März 2008)

Hallo!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erw (24. März 2008)

Hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Mahlzeit an alle!


----------



## easyphil (27. März 2008)

moin an alle bin frischfleisch in wow ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

So früh schon? Und dann ein neues Gesicht? Na herliches Welcome.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easyphil (27. März 2008)

buffed.de is die beste seite der welt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xDxD


----------



## easyphil (27. März 2008)

seit der buff show weiß ich viel mehr über die Add Ons bescheid als vorher^^


----------



## Rhavinus (27. März 2008)

Ein herzliches Hallo an Alle bin auch neu hier, obwohl ich diese Seite schon seit über einem Jahr besuche und ein treuer WoW zocker bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein fettes thx an alle, die den Neuen und Ratlosen helfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirzaaa (27. März 2008)

ich schließ mich mal dem Menschen über mir an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke und ein herzliches "Hallo" in die Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. März 2008)

Buenos dias! Für sowas hier gibsch'n Sticky? Och ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. März 2008)

hallo buffed und alle die sie bevölkern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (1. April 2008)

Herlich Wilkommen an alle neuen User!

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß auf buffed.de sowieso im Forum und auf mybuffed.de!

Güße, TaZz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin auch neu hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle und so .. 

hmm ich bin auch neu hab ja sowenig posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wümmefee (2. April 2008)

Hallo, bin auch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ich bin auch neu hab ja sowenig posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willkommen, Kleiner!

Edit meint: Ein Hallo auch an alle anderen Neuen!


----------



## Ragox (2. April 2008)

Auch neu hier....

Also hi @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (4. April 2008)

Ich bin nun auch mal hier gelandet - nach Monaten als Gast auf buffed.de

Kann ja nur besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam1202 (4. April 2008)

Hallöchen liebe buffed-User,

bin auch neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Sam


----------



## Sausalito (4. April 2008)

Erstmal DANKE an Alle !
Danke an das buffed-team und an alle Leute z.B. für die genialen Questbeschreibungen usw usw usw...
5 70er Chas hab ich mit euch schon hochgelevelt und der 6. folgt JETZT.

Ole Ole ich spiele WoW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## livdolu (6. April 2008)

Hello friends, I wish I had come here earlier as the forums are well organized and I look forward 
to gaining further knowledge and sharing my experiences. Ive been reading the posts and learning 
quite a bit from the members.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Hi,english man xD


----------



## Sienna (12. April 2008)

So habs jetzt auch über mich gebracht mich hier zu registrieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPassion (15. April 2008)

hallo leutz, bin seit gestern auch neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schaut doch mal bei mir vorbei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vlg kim


----------



## M@h0 (20. April 2008)

Hallo an die buffed-Community,

Ich habe mich hier jetzt auch endlich mal registriert, hauptsächlich weil es hier ein deutschsprachiges Forum und eine Sektion für W.A.R gibt. Meine WoW-Zeit habe ich schon lange hinter mir. Ich gehöre zu denjenigen die mit BC aufgehört haben. Ich werde aber mit Warhammer Online wieder in die MMO-Welt einsteigen und ich denke das mir diese Seite eine gute Quelle für Informationen bezüglich Quests, Items, Events, etc. pp. sein wird.

Also dann, ich mach mich mal daran das Warhammer Forum durchzulesen.

mfG


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

Willkommen an alle neuen und viel Spass hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Willkommen an alle die Neu sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Auf das ihr immer die richtigen Fragen stellen mögt.


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (26. April 2008)

Hi @all 
Super ist buffed-Community. mfg Aggrostar_555


----------



## Villano (26. April 2008)

bin zwar schon was länger hier hab aber vergessen hallo zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja also dann HALLO


----------



## BalianTorres (2. Mai 2008)

hiho zusammen! bin der neue alte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2008)

Neu und Hi^^


----------



## Rûkanos (3. Mai 2008)

wollte mal MOIN sagen XD
hi leude und VIEL spaß beim zocken


----------



## Sarax1212 (5. Mai 2008)

Ahoy-hoy


----------



## Fire bone (7. Mai 2008)

Haalloooo!


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

mehr oder weniger neu hier.... seit heute liegt man account auf eis, jetzt kämpfe ich gegen die entzugserscheinungen. na ja, geht.....


----------



## 41149512 (8. Mai 2008)

Moin Freunde,

Ich hatte vor einem Jahr einen WoW Charakter und den weg gegeben weil mir der Spaß am Spiel gefehlt hat mit dem Charakter und ich keine Lust mehr hatte Stupide Tagesquests zu kloppen.

Nunja ich bin wieder zurück mit neuem Account, viel Lust und Spaß am Spiel.


Spiele auf dem Server Thrall und habe mir vorgenommen *Nicht* so schnell wie möglich lvl 70 zu werden sondern Ich möchte schön sachte die Welt von WoW entdecken und versuchen jedes Quest zu spielen, mehr über die Hintergrundgeschichte zu erfahren und nicht nur mir jeden Tag sagen müssen "Heute musst du so und soviel EP schaffen"

Ich möchte auch anderen Spielern helfen mit Kommentaren zu Quests und Hilfestellungen.

Meine Wahl des Charakters fiel auf einen Gnom, Hexenmeister. Früher war ich Jäger also vom spielen ähnlich zumindest PVE und doch was komplett anderes und neues. Habe mich zwar nun 2 Wochen mit einem Druiden beschäftigt aber ich bin eben kein Tank in Inis und auch kein guter Heiler, bzw. Fehlt die Lust dazu, er ist mittlerweile nach 2 Wochen Spielzeit knappe lvl 50 aber so richtiger Spaß kam nicht auf. Zumindest nicht mit dem Gedanken in Inis ein schlechter oder sagen wir halbwertiger Tank/Heiler zu sein.

Aber das ist auch alles nicht so wichtig, brauchte meine zeit wieder ins Spiel zu finden und um zu wissen was ich spielen möchte. Ziel ist natürlich irgendwann lvl 70 zu schaffen bevor das neue Addon raus kommt um dann auch direkt wieder oben mitzumischen denn die Raids, bzw. Freunde und bekannte mit denen man diese gespielt hat fehlen schon irgendwo....aber kommt Zeit kommt lvl 70 sag ich mir nun.

Versuche nun mich hier einzubringen, anderen zu helfen und soviele schöne Quests wie möglich zu machen.



mfg
Volgath, Hexenmeister, Thrall


----------



## Stupido (9. Mai 2008)

sers


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

ich grüß dich druidenfreund


----------



## Danro (10. Mai 2008)

Hi an alle WOW süchtigen da draußen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Was für ein unsinniger Thread.

Ich meine...wer schaut hier schon rein, ausser die Neuen?

Pffff.....






....hi...


----------



## Scharamo (11. Mai 2008)

Du und ich? Aber eigentlich brauchen wir das hier echt nicht.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

naja der thread ist eigentlich nur dazu da,damit nicht alle neuen einen "bin da" thread aufmachen,sondern sich hier ablassen


----------



## Arantius (14. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin gar nicht neu hier, spiele seit fast 2 Jahren WoW, aber benutze seit ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal das Forum. Also wollte ich mich hier mal melden. Is mir völlig wayne, ob das jemand liest^^

Mein main ist stolzer Moonkindudu auf dem abyssischen Rat (Allianz)
Hab nie umgeskillt und habe auch nicht vor, meine Eule wegzugeben
Habe jetzt nach 3 Monaten Pause rerolt und versuche immernoch zweifelhat Gold für Epic Reiten zu ergattern


----------



## Badwitch22 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo ich heiße badwitch22 jetzt denkt nich das ich weiblich bin wegen dem namen ich bin männlich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich wohn in rietenau in der nähe von stuttgart ! ich bin 13 jahre alt !! noch jung ! und noch ein grooooooooooooooooooooooooßes hallo an alle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badwitch22 (22. Mai 2008)

hei ich bins nochma badwitch22 ich wollt nur ma sagen das ich wow zock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! also ich find wow is das beste mmorpg !!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

Huhu, ich bin auch neu hier! Falls mich wer nicht kennt, ich bin der kleine Bruder von Alanium. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red_Chaos (23. Mai 2008)

Hiho ich war zwar schonmal hier aber iwi is mein account kaputt...naja der Name war sowieso blöd also hab ich mich mal komplett neu registriert...

Man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

,, Bin Daaaaa! Wer nooohoooch? ,,

hello guys !


----------



## Critique (27. Mai 2008)

Mal ein bisschen mehr, als nur das "ololhallogggggg" (Schäuble wird sich freuen):

Critique ist 20 Jahre alt.
Critique studiert Politikwissenschaft und Informatik (jaja, sehr exotische Kombination ^^).
Critique spielt im Mom fast nur noch WoW, meist um auszuspannen vom unbequemen Schlaf im Vorlesungssaal.
Critiques aktueller Char ist ein 46er Shwadowpriest auf kel'thuzad.
Critique ist ausgewiesener Hörer martialischer, kalter, böser, satanischer, menscherverachtener Untergrundmusik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bekennender Musikfaschist.
Critique weiß nicht mehr, was er sonst schreiben soll.
PUNKT!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

ich behaupte zu wissen was für musik du hörst (zumindest in teilen): k.i.z.!!!!!!! bin ich gut oder bin ich gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critique (28. Mai 2008)

Ja, wenn ich gute Laune habe. ^^
Deine Lesefähigkeiten sind wirklich beeindruckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baibre-Tonks (30. Mai 2008)

_*Ahoi 




und Adieu*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

de jazz


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meiner einer ist seit heute neu hier mit dabei. Bin begeisterter Rollenspieler und Games-Zocker, hab meinen MMORPG Erfahrung damals mit DAoC gemacht. Hab aber nach einiger Zeit aufgehört und bin damals auf WOW, weil ich ein großer Fan der Strategie-Umsetzung und der ganzen Storyline war. Aktuell aber zock ich grad in den Gefilden von HdRO mit und freue mich wahnsinnig auf WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukz (3. Juni 2008)

moin moin bin auch neu und der eleschami schlechthin in WoW ^^


----------



## Crysta (10. Juni 2008)

hii...^^

also bei buffed.de bin ich eigentlich gar nicht neu.... aber im forum hab ich noch nie was geschieben xD
daher... 
FIRST POST FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (11. Juni 2008)

Crysta schrieb:


> hii...^^
> 
> also bei buffed.de bin ich eigentlich gar nicht neu.... aber im forum hab ich noch nie was geschieben xD
> daher...
> ...



Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowas hübsches muss man ja begrüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danisahne78 (12. Juni 2008)

Namd de Leute...
naja was heist neu???

Wo eher neu hier... aber im Game ein alter Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WOW für die so immer neugierigen hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja ich liebe es Horde zu Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg dani


----------



## Mysticmerlin (12. Juni 2008)

*Na dann sag ich doch hier auch mal hallo *


----------



## Nershul (13. Juni 2008)

Schon was länger dabei, aber bisher immer versäumt, hier mal was zu schreiben *schäm* 
Das hole ich hier mit einfach mal nach und *grüße alle Buffies da draußen*! :> 

_Auf bald im Forum, im Blog, im GB oder sonst wo auf dieser Welt!_


----------



## Pamerfil (17. Juni 2008)

Na dann sag ich auch mal hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei begrüsungsseiten kommt man einfach net vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (17. Juni 2008)

Pamerfil schrieb:


> Na dann sag ich auch mal hallo an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guten morgen!


----------



## Unexcelledx (19. Juni 2008)

hallo^^


----------



## Doomwalker (20. Juni 2008)

So, hallo alle zusammen, ich bin zwar nich soooo neu hier, hab aber noch nichts im Forum gepostet.
(Ich weiß, der Name is bekloppt, aber mir is keienr eingefallen^^)


----------



## Thalema (21. Juni 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin tatsächlich mal neu .... auch im Genre. Bisher kannte ich solche Welten nur als Solospieler.

Ich finde es aber faszinierend und bin hier einfach aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , als ich das hier alles gesehen habe (besonders als Programmierer, der noch unter MSDOS 1.1 seine ersten Schritte gemacht hat) ... nicht so sehr wegen der Grafik und all dem Schönen, sondern weil man hier den Leuten noch anmerkt, daß jemand Spaß an seinem Beruf hat.


----------



## Siu (23. Juni 2008)

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen allen Neueinsteiger :>  

Viel Spaß hier und guckt euch ruhig um.


----------



## Nightline (24. Juni 2008)

moin moin^^


----------



## carv (24. Juni 2008)

> moin, moin herr kaloin,



ich teste hier hier was aus...


*winktundverschwindetwieder*


----------



## ayumy (27. Juni 2008)

Hallooooo  =3


----------



## Skillorius (29. Juni 2008)

°_°HALLO°_°


----------



## Giillian (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo! ^^


----------



## NeCr0s (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .... find den Smilie Klasse


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Nicht direkt neu, aber neu in dem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nicht direkt neu, aber neu in dem Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pah, Postcountpusher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hallo an alle die wieder neu dazu gekommen sind und denkt immer daran: Erst denken dann posten.


----------



## Cybersquall (4. Juli 2008)

Hey , Ich bin auch neu hier und wollt euch mal begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

*winkt*
Nur die Posts zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich bin nich neu... kann ich trotzdem hallo sagen? o.O



HAAALLOOO "wink"


----------



## Number 23 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi bin auch neu hier (Zufall das schon 23 Seiten vollgeschrieben wurden ... ich glaube nicht! xD)


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

Bin zwar einer der ersten gewesen, die hier durch Buffed geflitzt sind, aber ich möchte Euch allen "Hallo" sagen.
Ich finde die Community und Flamer hier wirklich reizend und den Umgang mit ihnen besonders toll.

Auf viele weitere, lustige Jahre.


----------



## Siltan (7. Juli 2008)

haallooooo, juten moggn, taag, moin, gute nacht


das musst gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorecore (8. Juli 2008)

Huhu bin auch mal eben beigetreten. Auf viele nette posts !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirey (9. Juli 2008)

*winkt in die Runde*

Hallo!


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

*winkt zurück*
komm am besten mal in den Anime-thread, wenn dir Deathnote so gut gefällt *auf avatar lins*


----------



## Vanía (10. Juli 2008)

zez, gehts dir etwa nur  um posts hier? ^^


----------



## Shardy (10. Juli 2008)

Hi bin neu hier ,aber das forum von buffed ist richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Culdela (11. Juli 2008)

naja bin nich neu hier aber seit kurzem zum ersten mal aktiv... HI


----------



## Bentok (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen an alle Neuen.

Wir (Die Buffed-Community & warscheinlich auch die Mods) freuen uns sehr euch in jenem Forum hier Willkommen zu heissen. Es gibt einige Interessante Bereiche zu den verschiedenen MMORPG´s wie z.B. Age of Conan, World of Warcraft und noch vielen mehr. Ebenfalls gibt es Bereiche wie diesen, in dennen ihr euch über euer Leben ausserhalb der virtuellen Welten ausquatschen könnt. Ich bzw wir hoffen, das ihr euch schnell in diesem Forum zurechtfindet, ihr all eure Fragen beantwortet bekommt und vorallem viel Spaß habt.

Und nun, wünsche wir dir viel Vergnügen auf buffed.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bentok & die buffed Community


----------



## Secondchance (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

viel spaß hier^^=)


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2008)

bereitet euch vor aufs bitterste zu flamen und geflamed zu werden!!


----------



## Raiyu (13. Juli 2008)

ja haaai.. ich bin der rai und neu hier! (:


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich begrüße euch alle bin auch neu hier^^


----------



## Vanía (15. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bereitet euch vor aufs bitterste zu flamen und geflamed zu werden!!


hier flamd niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich bin schon etwas länger bei Buffed, hab aber erst jetzt das Forum für mich entdeckt =)


----------



## Timobile (15. Juli 2008)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*!- Bin auch neu hier -!​LET'S POST​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Ach, gibt es eigendlich einen Thread wo man posten kann auf welchem WoW-Realm man spielt?_


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Dann nutze ich das Thema hier einmal...

Hi, ich bin die neue !


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin DIE neue !



DIE? eh net xD
ahoi ^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

und ich bin DER der neu war, älter geworden is und jetzt das forum für sich entdeckt hat xD


----------



## Kiraka (25. Juli 2008)

Moin! **wink**
Ich bin auch `ne Neue hier und auch neu@WoW. Ich stöber hier mal ein bißchen rum, les mich ein und versuch mich dann weiter zurechtzufinden.
Mit umsichtigem Gruß
Kiraka


----------



## DarmanSemperFi (25. Juli 2008)

servus bin auch neu hier, allerdings grade am umziehn. Ich geh mit meinen 32 nochmal auf die schule und mach das fach abi nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möchte ja auch die vorzüge eines fachstudenten haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also so long kinners


----------



## Draghnor (25. Juli 2008)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufy (26. Juli 2008)

hallihallo


----------



## ..V# (31. Juli 2008)

....
Selber halloo


----------



## Kairi12 (1. August 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu hier hab mich gerade erst bei buffed angemeldet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LG Kairi12


----------



## CocoSylt (1. August 2008)

Hallöle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (2. August 2008)

CocoSylt schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathscar (2. August 2008)

moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin auch neu hier....is ja keine besonderheit in diesem forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin gerade auf der durchreise........durch die foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man hat ja sonst auch nur langeweile....oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zuviele smylies??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter556 (2. August 2008)

hi


----------



## Quo  Vadis (2. August 2008)

OK, wenn wir gerade dabei sind...."HALLO" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (3. August 2008)

täääch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lókatius (5. August 2008)

Hey,

bin auch schon länger angemeldet, aber so gut wie nie gepostet...
Hab das Forum wohl erst jetzt für mich entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann sag ich mal *Hallo*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Guten Abend =D



> servus bin auch neu hier, allerdings grade am umziehn. Ich geh mit meinen 32 nochmal auf die schule und mach das fach abi nach biggrin.gif Möchte ja auch die vorzüge eines fachstudenten haben ugly.gif Also so long kinners



Na dann viel Spaß, dude


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

neu im Off-Topic Forum und sage mal hallo so ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

ich bin neu. wo is hier die V.I.P. Lounge?


----------



## TobbzAn (14. August 2008)

oi oi oi ... diesen thread habsch übersehen...

Ich bin der Tobbsen (oder auch Tobbzan) komme aus der Nähe von Bremen, bin 18 Jahre alt und weiß, dass man es mir nicht ansieht (werd jeesmal beim Kippen holn nach dem Verschi*****n Perso gefragt) und spiele WoW für mein Leben gern... Mage aus leidenschaft... 

so rock on

Euer Tobbzan


----------



## Deathflower (16. August 2008)

tach!


----------



## Beltana (18. August 2008)

Hallo. Mein Name ist Beltana und ich bin WoW-liker.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. August 2008)

Schönen guten Abend!

Himmelskrieger mein Nickname. Spiele derzeit WoW, wenn auch sehr unsicher, welche Klasse noch die Richtige für mich ist. 

HK


----------



## hey dude (28. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nabend ich bin der dude

ich spiele wow auf dem server wrathbringer. naja. für die horde, wow ftw und so..
ach ja, noch was...

HALLO BUFFED FORUM!


----------



## Kylá812 (29. August 2008)

HI ^^
auch ich bin neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn ich alle beiträge schon des längeren verfolge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (1. September 2008)

Tachchen. Bin Sven, bald 16 Jahre alt. Könnt mich ja mal bei Interesse in meinem Blog besuchen.
...wieso spielen hier eigentlich alle WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Leyla7B (3. September 2008)

Hi@everyone



<<<<<<<<<---------Neu hier-----------wegen-----langeweile----mfg

Leyla


----------



## Mami87 (5. September 2008)

hallo zusammen, bin auch neu dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zocke auch WoW auf Destromath aber horde versteht sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (7. September 2008)

Ich bin schon etwas länger hier o.0

Und ich spiele HdRO (bäm!)

Und dieser Thread ist vollkommen sinnfrei o.0


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

HALLO!

Ich bin der Dämonenprimarch der World Eaters

tod dem falschen imperator

blut für den blutgott!


----------



## Darkfregga (9. September 2008)

Ich bin auch neu hier, hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyna 6187 (9. September 2008)

Hi, 

ich freu mich hier dabei zu sein und hoffe, dass Frauen hier auch willkommen sind 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (9. September 2008)

hi@


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Bin zwar nicht 100% neu hier, aber ich schaue heute zum ersten mal in das Forum auserhalb von WoW.

Von daher, ein herzliches Hallo meinsterseits!
Und ich kann mich der obigen Verfasserin nur anschließen, hoffentlich sind wir Mädels willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht 100% neu hier, aber ich schaue heute zum ersten mal in das Forum auserhalb von WoW.
> 
> Von daher, ein herzliches Hallo meinsterseits!
> Und ich kann mich der obigen Verfasserin nur anschließen, hoffentlich sind wir Mädels willkommen
> ...



von meiner seite her hab ich nix gegen mädels^^ weder hier noch in wowo oder sonst wo^^ lockert das ganze n bisserl auf


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht 100% neu hier, aber ich schaue heute zum ersten mal in das Forum auserhalb von WoW.
> 
> Von daher, ein herzliches Hallo meinsterseits!
> Und ich kann mich der obigen Verfasserin nur anschließen, hoffentlich sind wir Mädels willkommen
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen in der Buffed Community!
Wenn ich dir mal behilflich sein kann, meld dich!


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (12. September 2008)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ebenfalls neu hier, wenn auch schon seit laaaaanger Zeit stille Mitleserin.
Hatte irgendwie keine Lust mich anzumelden. Oo"


----------



## Lorkanelle (12. September 2008)

Jaa.. hllo erstmal, also ich bin hier jedenfalls nur weil es mcih nervt, dass mein Freund jeden abend vor buffed.de (und auch sonst immer) rumhängt.. deshlab musst eich mich jetzt einfach auch mal anmelden. Tut mir leid, dass ich grad so unfreundlcih bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bin ich sonst nciht) aber bin grad extrem schlecht gelunt melde mcih bald wieder ^^ liebe Grüße
Lorkanelle


----------



## Sankero (16. September 2008)

Hi @ all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killerguzfromhell (16. September 2008)

hallo allerseits

war schon öfters hier, habe mich aber erst heute angemeldet


zocke  nur noch  eve online aktiv   früher mal wow, tabula rasa und age of conan.
aber  ab donnerstag gehts wieder aufwärts  -->  + warhammer online


----------



## Cokesuchti (18. September 2008)

Moin moin!

bin auch neu hier! Ich schreibe auch gerne Blödsinn!


----------



## -schattenrose- (18. September 2008)

Hallo alle hier auf buffed.de
Mein bürgerlicher Name ist Joshua Lucas Oeltjendiers und ja, auch
Ich bin der Sucht verfallen und natürlich WoW-Anhänger.
Dennoch geht bei mir "Real-Life" und Schule vor.
Ich bin am 22.02.1995 in Hildesheim geboren und
lebe zurzeit in Hessich Oldendorf, einer Stadt in Niedersachsen, 
muss man nicht kennen. Ich freue mich der Community beizutreten
und grüße alle alten Hasen und die neuen User.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW!


----------



## ^Nuramon^ (23. September 2008)

hoi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls neu hier,
Derzeit hat mich (&Freundin) die Sucht in WoW gefangen, sind aber noch nicht sooo weit (lvl 30, Blutelfenjäger), sowie spiele ich einzeln noch Warhammer.
Ich hoffe mal hier im Forum bekommt man auch reichlich Newbiehilfe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonst bin ich ein riesen Fan vom Roman "Die Elfen" (sowie alle die danach erschienen sind), bzw allgemein totaler Fantasyfanatiker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emoprinzzzess (24. September 2008)

hiiii xD
bin neu hier ;D aber nur weil mein freund wollte dass ich mit ihm wow zogg und ich desweqen hier was im wow forum gefraqt hab x)
wer was wissen will fragt mich. ich hab aber schon nen freund und wichsvorlagen verteil ich auch nicht! nur so ne anmerkung für die bei denen die eier mehr denken als das hirn xD


----------



## DeadlyScars (25. September 2008)

Hey, 

bin zwar schon länger angemeldet, hatte mich aber bisher noch nicht vorgestellt.

Bin weiblich, 21 Jahre jung und mit Leib und Seele Hordler!
Dementsprechend spiel ich WoW. Trotzdem darf das reale Leben nich zu kurz kommen, denn da will mein Sohn versorgt werden *g*

Hoffe mal, das reicht ^^
LG


----------



## motys (29. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tach auch

Habe mich gestern angemedet hoffe hier im Forum noch viele Tipps finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele einen 66 Jäger!


mfg. Motys


----------



## silentserengeti (30. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zocker III (30. September 2008)

Bin schon länger angmeldet aber erst seit gestern aktiv dabei ^^.

Mein Name ist Matthias bin 15 und wohn in Südbaden.
Ich zock zurzeit kein MMORPG möchte aber, sobald ich meinen eigenen PC habe, mit WoW oder WAR anfangen.


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

Aehm.... hallo.
Mein Name ist Jen, hier Flutura, bin 19 und wohn im Muensterland.
Teile mir momentan einen WoW-account mit meinem Maenne.


----------



## RagnartheGreat (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi bin neu hier. geiles Online Forum. Bekomm morgen endlich HdR online yeeeehaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonuteatermaN (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,
bin auch neu hier^^.
Da ich WoW zocke dacht ich mir sollte ich mich mal ganz fix hier anmelden, gibt ja viele wichtige Infos zu konsumieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

1. info: kein html hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrither (7. Oktober 2008)

huhu leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragnaros62 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich möchte mal hi sagen bin neu und das is das beste was< ich gelesen hab 
GM: "Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß beim Meucheln deiner Gegner."
Spieler: "Das ist purer Klassismus! Nicht jeder Schurke benutzt Dolche und meuchelt seine Gegner!"
GM: "Ohh, tut mir Leid. Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Zerhäckseln deiner Gegner."
Spieler: "Ne danke, ich Meuchle lieber."
xDDDDDDDDD
sowas is geil


----------



## mmm79 (10. Oktober 2008)

Also, hallo erst mal

bin zwar net ganz neu, aber ich dachte ich sag hier mal hallo.

äh, ja, also "Hallo" ^^


----------



## mookuh (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo mmm79 ^^


----------



## Levinatics (11. Oktober 2008)

*Moin Zusammen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexus1909 (23. Oktober 2008)

So und nun ein Hallo von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin auch neu hier und freue mich dabei zu sein.



Liebe Grüße an alle!!!!



Lexus1909


----------



## Neurofex (23. Oktober 2008)

Tach @all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (28. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

*für alle ne kanne kaffee paratstell*

Bin der Neue hier. ^^

MfG
Eli


----------



## Dagstev (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch neu, hallo ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (29. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, einfach nur "Hallo"??  Ich denk n bissi sollt man schon verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich spiel Horde und hab da n Holy Priest (70) und ne Schurkin (68 *noch*)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nu: 

Halllloooo   ^^


----------



## FranUnFine (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag auch,

ich lese hier nun schon ein Weilchen mit und habe mich gerade dazu entschlossen, mich hier auch mal anzumelden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fran


----------



## Semetor (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin bin auch neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe das ich hier viel spaß haben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagstev (30. Oktober 2008)

oki etwas genauer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele eine hexe und einen mage auf Alleria und hätte gerne noch einen pala, hmm bin aber zu faul nochmal zu lvln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kommt ja bald as addon und da muss ich wieder fleissig lvln obwohl ich suppi null Bock habe ^^

sonst tanze ich sehr gerne und naja was man sonst noch so macht, friends etc 

liebe grüße und cyas ^^


----------



## xillux (30. Oktober 2008)

moinsen... XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin o neu hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiele nen 70er ud schurken seit 3en halbjahren XD und noch kein twink auf 70ich... XD

löl

greez illu


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

die meisten die uns hier begrüßen mischen garnicht aktiv im forum mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudoii (31. Oktober 2008)

Tja ich bin neu und ich steh auf Spam^^


----------



## riesentrolli (1. November 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> [...]*für alle ne kanne kaffee paratstell*[...]


dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahudrake (5. November 2008)

Jo ich tu mich au mal Vorstellen !! 

Gestatten Tahu: Wow gestörtes, rollenspielendes, zeichendes, Kriger etwas ^^ 

i wie hgehts was läuft lest meinem Blog bla bla bla ....!  Mal sehn vieleicht stell ich einiges an Rp hier auf! Also dann viel Spaß mit mir cya man sieht sich hoffentlich im forum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkloftt (5. November 2008)

Ey,ich zeig Euch mal,wie das geht;
Seid fast 6 Monaten auf Azshara,habe ich mich gut eingeführt,ob betrunken im TS bei diversen Maggi oder Gruulraids,oder,weil ich einfach immer im TS was zu sagen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
'Ich denke,man hat  3 Möglichkeiten;
1:Man fällt unangenehm auf,weil man ein Gimp ist!
2:Man fällt garnicht auf,weil man nichts kann,oder immer macht,was alle sagen!!!
3:Man Fällt unangenehm auf,weil man allen erzählt,Sie sind Gimps und es Ihnen aber auch beweist!!!!


----------



## Kadhgar (6. November 2008)

hallo von nem neuen an alle neueren xD


----------



## Anduris (6. November 2008)

Bofin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !!
> 
> 
> Ich wollt nur sagen das ich nach langem besuchen der seite endlich mal dazu gekommen bin mich zu registrieren!!
> ...


GZ!!! Welcome an das ganze Frischfleisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (8. November 2008)

hallo


----------



## Malchenstein (8. November 2008)

Ja Holla,
ich bin zwar schon etwas länger angemeldet aber nu sag ich mal ganz offiziell "Hallo".

Ich spiele seit der ersten Beta Warcraft und bin nun einigermassen geglückt auf WAR umgestiegen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich bin einer von dennen die wärend nem Raid im Hintergrund Musik laufen haben und mitsingen, jedoch nicht merken dass das TS an ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja im  moment bin ich etwas eingeschränkt was das zocken angeht, da mein Pc den Geist aufgegeben hat und der neue wohl erst nächste Woche kommt.

In diesem Sinne
Malchenstein


----------



## lolwut (11. November 2008)

hallo auch ich wollte nur sagen dass...

ich finde die wellt könnte schöner sein *von  Wolkenkrazer spring und unten vor freude lach*  BADABUSCH


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

So da bin ich, die neue.
Bin zwar schon ewig angemeldet aber hab mich jetzt mal richtig ins forum getraut.

Also dann ein dickes *HALLO* von mir^^


----------



## Pranke3009 (14. November 2008)

Hallo @ all

Komme schon länger auf Buffed reinschauen und dachte ich meld mich mal an.
Ich finde hier wird tolle arbeit geleistet, nur weiter so und hoffentlich noch für lange Zeit


----------



## *Vanessa* (16. November 2008)

Hallo =) ich stell mich auch mal vor

Ich bin die Vanessa und bin auf buffed über ne freundin gekomm der rest steht in mein profil =)


----------



## Timobile (18. November 2008)

Hallo! Ich bin Timo und auf Buffed durch meine Gilde gekommen! Schaue jede Show und höre mir jeden Cast an (natürlich freiwillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Macht weiter so!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowki (18. November 2008)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (18. November 2008)

ich sag auch hallo^^

also, ich bin schon ziemlich lange einer der dauernd auf buffed.de rumsurft und jezz dacht ich mir mal mach ich mal beim forum mit^^


----------



## buffynator (20. November 2008)

Filmfreak, Spielfreak, Faulenzer! Mehr kann ich garnicht sagen ;-)


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

Mahlzeit, ich bin jan, spiel WoW und Warhammer.

Desweiteren mach ich gern musik (e- und Akustikbass, siehe ava)


----------



## Guinnevere (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallihallo,

bin die Marion und eigentlich auch schon ne ganze Weile auf mybuffed angemeldet, aber zum Forum tippseln war ich immer zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, da mir grad langweilig auf Arbeit ist, dacht ich ich gugg mir das ganze mal an.
Schönen Wochenbeginn noch (Jaaa ich hatte gestern frei, weil Österreich und Feiertag und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Trahll (13. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute ich bin auch neu aber hatte keine zeit bis jezt was zu schreiben,
da ich momentan mit dem case moding beschäftigt bin
mfg: Trahll


----------



## Aratosao (16. Dezember 2008)

*Zeitmaschiene bau*

*Reinhüpf*

*Zum 11.08.2007 reis*

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

*zeitmaschine zerstör*
haha!


----------



## Teel (17. Dezember 2008)

öhm bin schon ewig inner Community, aber zum erstenmal im Forum naja eben nen Post drüben bei den Sig Bewertungs fritzen gewesen xD naja nu bin ich auch nen Fritze - nen Buffed fritze und wollte ma dicke *Hallo* sagen. Hoffe das stört niemanden - wehe wenn doch xD

Achja - öhm unter vorstellung stellich mir mehr vor als nur 28 seiten "Hallo - Willkommen - Neu - Cool, ich auch" vor Oo wie zB:

Tachschen,

bin der Matt, hier für euch Teel. "22" Jahre alt, aus Braunschweig, Pro-Depp und Noob Zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nebenbei noch fauler Student und ungestresster Programmierer einer gestressten Firma - deren Webseiten URLs ich euch nur Indirekt mitteilen darf und mit hinweis, das ihr diese durch jene Links erreicht - naja muss viel schreiben sonst lohnt sich das ganze ja net. hmm noch was? Ah Ja bin herangehender Vater also naja in 7 monaten ca. und aktiver WoW-Lamer. Passt net zusammen? Meint ihr....
Ich bin weder rechts noch links, hab nix gegen latinos, spaghettos oder Schweinerfresser - denn fresse Selber gern latino-salsa, Spaghetti und Schweine(steaks) - bin auch net gläubisch - aber vllt Agnostiker (net überzeugt aber offen), Genauso wenig bin ich Idealist, Realist, Pessimist oder Optimist, ich denke ich bin einfach zum falschen zeitpunkt am falschen Ort - aber zu faul um wieder zu gehen und zu Lebenslustig um mir das entgehen zu lassen. Genauso wenig bin ich abgeneigt eure meinungen mir durch zu lesen - aber seid gewiss, das ich meinungen aus anderen standpunkten stets kundtun werde um euch vom gegenteil zu überzeugen, daher bin ich ein Missionär einer fremden realität - was mich zum Sci-Fi führt. Nein Scientologie, gehört nicht zu meinen glaubensdelikten - Abstammung von Aliens grenzt an Frevel, oder wollt ihr mir sagen das ihr grün seid? Ich sehe keinen Humor in Witzen die Minderheiten angreifen, dazu zählen Blondinen, Ostfriesen, Schwule und Chuck Norris. Jedoch erzähle ich gern solche weil die Lust im mittelpuntk zu stehen in meiner Pubertät nicht vergangen ist. Also bin ich alles und nichts, alpha und Omega, Hier und da - Gott und Mensch zu gleich - ah fehler glaube und so - sagen wir daher göttlich weil ich gnädig genug bin antworten auf fragen zu geben die keiner hören will und fragen zu stellen auf die alle die antworten kennen. 

Soviel von mir, Matt aus Braunschweig,
ich schalte zurück ins Buffed-Studio!


----------



## Yldis (24. Dezember 2008)

Moin!

Nun möchte ich auch mal Hallo sagen. Ich komme aus Hamburg und spiele seit Januar 2006 WoW.
Meine Schamanenkuh ist auf Blackmoore zu Hause und questet sich begeistert durch Nordend.
Sie ist nun auch schon bald 75 und freut sich auf ihren 80. Geburtstag. Ich twinke auch gerne und tummel mich auf den BGs.
Über die Feiertage wird dann auch meine Todeselfe weitergelevelt.

Also es gibt viel zu tun! Da werde ich eher weniger Zeit zum schreiben haben.

*winkt und schultert ihre äxte*


----------



## Brainfreeze (27. Dezember 2008)

Hai, ich bin der Brainfreeze, 15 Jahre alt, komme aus Luxemburg und spiele seit fat einem Jahr meinen Magier auf der Nachtwache. Ich kenne buffed.de schon seit längerem und fand nun endlich Zeit mich hier anzumelden.


----------



## The Future (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin sinnloser Thread.


----------



## Stewart Gilligan Griffin (7. Januar 2009)

Moinsen, 
ich bin Jens aus der HB und lese wie so viele andere auch schon seit Ewigkeiten hier mit. Spiele zur Zeit Warhammer. 
cu


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> *zeitmaschine zerstör*
> haha!


*zeitmaschine wieder reparier*

*auch reinhüpf*

*raushüpf*

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*reihüpf*


*raushüpf*

so jetzt kannst se wider kaput machen


----------



## Mme (11. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> *zeitmaschine wieder reparier*
> 
> *auch reinhüpf*
> 
> ...




*mitmacht*


----------



## Vampless (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo bin auch neu im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (13. Januar 2009)

So hier ist es das immer wichtige und stets gesagte aber nie vergessene :
Hi!


----------



## FixLikeNix (16. Januar 2009)

tach


----------



## Zandria (20. Januar 2009)

Nephlim schrieb:


> mmmh, dann will ich auch mal "hallo" sagen, da ich das vorher net gemacht hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hallo bin seit heute hier reg.spiele einen 49er Paldin und habe ein prob villt kann mir jemand helfen ! Ich mache Erste Hilfe und komme nicht weiter ich stehe bei 270/300 und wüßte gern was ich tun muß um auf 300 zu kommen wäre super lieb wenn mir jemand helfen kann :-)


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein zweiter Versuch, da ich beim ersten im falschen Topic gelandet bin. Ich möchte Euch kurz Hallo sagen und mich vorstellen. Gilfalas Silberwald ist mein Name und ich spiele auf Nethersturm einen Nachtelf/Jäger. Unsere Gilde die "Weltenwanderer ist eine kleine überschaubare Gruppe aus Hobbyabenteurern die riesigen Spaß haben am Leben in Azeroth. Wenn ihr Lust habt, Euch uns anzuschließen oder um nur gemeinsame Abenteuer zu erleben lasst es uns wissen. Wie gesagt ihr findet uns auf Nethersturm. Unser Gildenmeister ist Nabenfresse der Zwerg/Pala. Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ihr mal meine Seite bei mybuffed besucht und ein paar nette Worte im Gästebuch hinterlasst. Sicher werde ich immer wieder vorbeischauen und antworten.

Soweit so gut Community, sonnige Tage und auf ein Wiedersehen in Azeroth.


Gilfalas Silberwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2009)

Spam gelöscht. Dieser Thread ist lediglich dazu gedacht, dass sich Neuankömmlinge vorstellen und wir sie willkommen heißen können und nicht zum Langeweilesmaltalk.


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

nicht neu, aber das erste mal hier im thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GUTEN TAG 

/wink platoon 8ok das is geklaut, hoffe maladin verzeiht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lg


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> nicht neu, aber das erste mal hier im thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bist du neu? Nein. Hast du dich irgendwie vorgestellt? Nein. Bitte bitte unterlaßt solchen Spam. Eigentlich ist dies ein wirklich schöner Thread und es wäre Schade, wenn er deswegen seinen Sinn verliert.


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

ähm hast du dir mal seite 28 angeschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ok, dann hier nochmal länger, ik bin der Ludwig und komme aus Kiel, wer nicht weis wo as ist, das is nen grifenflug von Hamburg aus, und das sollte man kennen. habe nach 3 jahren CS:S zocken 2006 ins Lager der WoWspieler gewechselt und dort 2 Jahre meines noch jungen lebens verbracht. immo gehts noch jeden tag brav zur schule, da erst 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...naja wow acc seit okt. 2008 nicht mehr aktiv, und da mir dann langweilig wurde hab ich mich hier im froum umgesehen, und mir viel als ich mich regestrieren wollte auf das ich bereits nen acc. habe, deswegen den reaktiviert und ab die luzi.
Deswegen is der Acc. auch so alt @ lill.....

hoffe so is es besser und ich habe den thread nun richtig genutzt. Also ncohmal :

GUTEN TAG 

/wink platoon (ok das is geklaut, hoffe maladin verzeiht mir  )

lg


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Dann werde ich auch mal einsteigen^^

Hallo, mein Name ist Benjamin und ich bin 16 jahre alt. Wohne in der Schweiz in Bözen, ein kleines Dorf mit 650 Einwohner.
Ich mag das Internet, Animes und Zeichne gerne^^wenige Bilder davon sind auf meinem Mybuffed Profil.
http://my.buffed.de/user/125454
Mache mir Sorgen um unser jetziges Finanzsystem, und Die Bankenkrise is nur ein sichtbares Zeichen die hier einfach unterdrückt wurde...
Nunja, ich besitze ein 73er Magier, Untot, und bin momentan inaktiv (ob ich den reaktiviere? Vllt)
Ich besitze einen MacMini und bin recht zufrieden damit^^Funzt seit 4 Jahren und is nicht schlechter geworden^^(bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie ein bissle längsemer geworden is).

Danke das ihr den Thread wieder geöffnet habt^^
Viel Spass noch beim reinschreiben.


----------



## the Coon (8. Februar 2009)

So; dann möchte ich bevor ich mich hier vorstelle genau wie mein werter Vorposter bei euch bedanken; dass ihr den Thread geöffnet habt; so dass ich mich auch eintragen kann.

Nun was gibt es wissenswertes über mich zu schreiben.
Okay zwar bin ich seit letztem Jahr regestriert aber irgendwie ist es mir entfallen und da ich seit einer Woche auch nun zu den World of Warcraft Spielern gehöre und eine Seite suchte; bin ich wieder hierhingestossen.
Momentan aber bin ich noch am rumexperimentieren; welche Rasse mit welcher Klasse und welche Berufe mir am meisten liegen...
Jaha seit vier Jahren fast bin ich WoW erfolgreich aus dem Weg gegangen und nun hat mich auch die Faszination gepackt.
Amsonsten ausser WoW mag ich eben noch Anime bzw. Manga, Fantasyromane; Filme aus Asien und höre gern Musik quer durch das Gemüsebeet.
Amsonsten Details und fo findet ihr ja in meinem Profil zu mir.
So hoffe auf gutes Forenzusammenposten bzw. Leben.
Man schreibt sich.

mfg
the Coon_
(bzw. Benji9: Cool ein Lucky Star Fan ^.^; sowas sieht man immer wieder gern -> "Handshake")
_


----------



## Niethalf (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin zufällig auf die Vorstellungsrunde gestoßen und mache mal mit.

Ich komme aus dem tiefsten Ruhrpott, spiele WoW seit den Anfangszeiten, ursprünglich auf dem Server (jetzt ist mir glatt der Name entfallen) und seit auch schon wieder langer Zeit auf dem Server Norgannon. Ursprünglich war ich mal "Powergamer" mit durchaus 15h/Tag, komme jetzt allerdings nur noch sehr, sehr, sehr - sehrsehrsehr selten zum Spielen (um ganz genau zu sein so zwei mal im Monat?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Mainchar ist und bleibt ein Hexer, auch wenn es diverse andere Phasen gab. Den, letztlich doch lieb gewonnenen, "Morlatejell" habe ich zwar nie als "Powergamer" gespielt, aber immerhin ist er jetzt auch auf 70 und auf dem Weg zur 80 - irgendwie. Und, dann doch und natürlich, den Todesritter nicht zu vergessen. Zumindest einer musste es dann schon sein.

Neben WoW habe ich noch eine "Lebenslanglizenz" von HdRo und dafür gilt Ähnliches wie oben beschrieben.

Gaaaanz ursprünglich komme ich aus der Pen & Paper Ära mit Übergang zu den ersten MUD und.... Naja, was heute in den rund 250 mehr oder weniger bekannten Onlinerollenspielen so abgeht, wissen wir ja alle.

Irgendwie schwingt etwas Wehmütiges in meinem Posting mit?! Eigentlich wollte ich ja die neue Umfragesoftware auf meiner "Dauerstudienseite" zum Thema Onlinerollenspiele (http://www.gameswanted.de) installieren. Dann führte es mich irgendwie und fast unkontrolliert auf Buffed.de (Nach Monaten der Abstinenz) und ich entstaubte meinen Account. Und schließlich lande ich hier. Das kann doch nur Schicksal sein?

Also Fazit: Ich denke, ich schaue mal nach, ob ich schon aus der Gilde rausgeflogen bin, oder mich noch jemand kennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darleya (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!! 

Dann mag ich mich auch mal vorstellen, bin zwar schon etwas länger ab und an bei Buffed unterwegs, aber richtig angemeldet bin ich relativ neu.

Ich bin Katja, 28 Jahre und seit ca. 1 Jahr dem WoW zocken verfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fand das eigentlich immer völlig bescheuert, wenn ich das irgendwo gesehen habe, aber dann wollt ichs einfach nur mal kurz antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja, abends hatte ich es dann auch bei mir installiert (hatte woanders gespielt), und jetzt nach einem Jahr hab ich knapp 30 Charaktere *räusper*
Aber ich komm einfach nicht dazu, alles zu spielen...

Hauptchar 80er Hexenmeisterin namens Darleya - ist zwar nicht meine Lieblingsklasse, war aber halt das, wo ich damals mit angefangen habe.
Liebe wär'  mir ein 80er Tank oder Heal, denn die werden schließlich immer gesucht ;-) - aber so isses nunmal... und da ich mit ihr auch die meisten Erfolge habe und erarbeite wird das wohl auch so bleiben...

Außerhalb von WoW geh ich normal arbeiten, leider ;-) Zocken wär mir lieber...
Ich arbeite als technische Zeichnerin.
Ich hab 2 Katzen, die mein ein und alles sind und ich hab auch noch diverse andere  Hobbies neben WoW, die allerdings im Moment etwas zu kurz kommen, weil ich von diesem doofen Spiel einfach nicht wegkomme ;-)

So, das bin ich...
Und nu'  werd ich mal ein bissl stöbern... (oder vielleicht doch lieber arbeiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Darkmessiahs (19. Februar 2009)

ok dan sag ich auch mal HALLO^^


Bin Dark`s oder wie ich acu genan werde Assischurke XD
ICh habe aber keine anung wiso -.- *die schwerter Schleifft


----------



## nitroom (26. Februar 2009)

Aloha 

 ich hab jetzt letztens mal angefangen, etwas aktiver im Forum zu sein. Deswegen die Kurze Vorstellung:

Ich habe einen WoW-Hexer auf lvl 66 hochgespielt, habe so ziemlich jede andere Klasse bis 30 gespielt, kenne mich also auch teilweise aus. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich meinen Acc nach dem 17.November gekündigt habe. (mir fehlte einfach irgendwie die Lust, und hey, dann muss ich nicht mehr spielen)
Angefangen habe ich mit AsiaGrindern, also Silkroad Online, KALonline und so weiter. Ich war danach wohl immer weiter auf der Suche, habe die Beta-Keys zu WARhammer und zu LOTRO ergattern können (mit viel Mut und Geschick), habe mich in Rapplz  und RunesOfMagic umgeschaut, aber noch nichts wirklich tolles dabeigehabt. Ansonsten: 
Ich habe wohl immer fleißig alle Meldungen gelesen, nahezu alle Spielprinzipe verstanden, war fleißig am Kommentare unter die News schreiben und hab mir sonst auch so die ein oder andere Fantasy-RPG-Story durchgelesen.

Aber ich hab natürlich nicht nur MMOs gespielt. Mein HL²: DM Clan [TMAS] ist schon nicht allzu schlecht und ich muss zugeben, dass ich HL immernoch für eine Revolution der Computerspiele halte. Sowohl das erste als auch das zweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Ich bin so gut wie 17 Jahre alt, bin seit einigen Jahren regelmäßiger LAN-Gamer und intressiert in der Spieleindustrie insgesamt. 

Man läuft  sich sicher mal übern Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chris a.k.a. nitroom

PS: Ach ja, wer sich nicht zu schade ist zu googlen: nitroom heiße ich so gut wie alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

Joa ich bin der Max aus dem Schwarzwald, allerdings geboren in Berlin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin 15, fast 16 Jahre alt (nervt schon, wenn man als einziger nach 22.00 Uhr nicht mehr in die Kneipe kommt).
Ich steh auf gute Mangas und Animes, Rock, Metal, Tabletop und gute Bücher.
Neuestens (seit heute Nacht um genau zu sein) interessiere ich mich für Design. Deshalb wird natürlich gleichmal der Desing Thread durchstöbert.
Ich habe ein 3/4 Jahr WoW gespielt und setze gerade ein wenig aus (wieviel Zeit man plötzlich für alles hat ist echt erstaunlich). Jaa und während meiner WoW Zeit wurde von Kumpels auch der Name Toddi geprägt.

Greetz Toddi


----------



## TanyLein (3. März 2009)

Sodele dann stell ich mich auch mal vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Tany, bin 19 Jahre alt und lebe in der kleinen Stadt Lüneburg ^^ (um die 55km von Hamburg entfernt)

Mir erging es so ähnlich wie Katja. Ich spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren WoW. 
Früher fand ichs immer doof. Mein Bruder hat mich wochenlang damit genervt von wegen "Du musst das unbedingt ausprobieren, das ist ein Spiel für Dich bli bla blubb".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich dann mit der Schule fertig war und arbeitslos war (tolles Klischee ^^) hab ichs halt mal ausprobiert und siehe da es hat mir gefallen. Momentan gurke ich noch auf Lvl 73 rum. Momentan fehlt mir der Antrieb einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch durch die Arbeit ist es alles weniger geworden, worüber ich auch eigentlich ziemlich froh bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Momentan mach ich eine Ausbildung als Rechtsanwalts- und Notarfachangestellte, bin zwar nicht sehr glücklich in dem Beruf, aber was tut man nicht alles damit man über Wasser bleibt? ^^

Was gibt es sonst noch so über mich zu erzählen? ... 

Ich gehe recht gern feiern, so gut wie jedes Wochenende, joa und sonst mach ich auch gerne was "typische" Mädchen tuhen. Ich shoppe gern, telefoniere stundenlang, höre gerne Music, zocke sehr gern (nicht nur Pc), fahr gern Motorrad &#9829; & ärgere meinen kleinen dümmlichen Kater x)


Ein paar Fotos findet ihr auf meiner mybuffed Page...http://my.buffed.de/user/453177


LG
Tany 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen an alle Neulinge und viel Spaß bei uns. Sind hier alle nett :>

/wave


----------



## LiquidFantasy (14. März 2009)

Dann bin ich jetzt auch mal dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Name ist Jana, ich bin junge 14 und spiele seit es WoW gibt eben dieses Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Bruder hat mich darauf gebracht und ich bin zwar auf nem PvP Server (Nathrezim), bin aber ein absoluter PvP Boon und jage lieber Erfolgen nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ne Onyxia getötet, war nie vor Lvl 80 in Karazahn, nicht in Molten Core, nicht im Blackwinglair und auch noch nie in Naxx xD Das liegt einfach daran, dass ich z.B. erst Lvl 60 wurde, als es Burning Crusade schon gab und ich wurde erst mit Wrath of the Lich King 70 ^^
Mittlerweile bin ich aber doch wunderbare 80 und sehr stolz drauf xD 
Meine kleine Munga, Gnom Schurkin, hat einen ausgeprägten Sinn für Haustiere (55 Stück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und versucht derzeit, so viele Erfolge wie möglich zu ergattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um nochmal zu meinem RL zu kommen: Ich geh aufs Gymnasium in die 9. Klasse, spiele in meiner Freizeit Tennis und singe und schauspielere beim TenSing (wers nicht kennt ---> Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich schreibe auch wahnsinnig gerne Geschichten und zeichne, hauptsächlich Mangas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann kommt mal ein wunderbares WoW-Fanart, ganz bestimmt xD

Na dann, liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkonya (16. März 2009)

Für schrieb:


> Bin da, wer noch XD



Bin auch da JUHUUU !!!


----------



## whowunada (24. März 2009)

Hello, I'm new here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thanks for all poster who have posted useful information here

whowunada from Elvas, Portugal


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

hi 
whats up dude?


----------



## deluxxefighter (26. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/index.php?user=Deluxxefighter


----------



## deluxxefighter (26. März 2009)

[attachment=7131:Neu_Text...ment__2_.txt]http://www.buffed.de/index.php?user=Deluxxefighter
cooool


----------



## Xena24 (27. März 2009)

Bin auch neu hier und wollte euch alle mal grüßen


----------



## Darkhound (31. März 2009)

Hi in die Runde! Hab's nun auch endlich geschafft, mich hier anzumelden.
Großartig vorstellen tut sich hier ja eh niemand (sieht man ja auch im Profil alles genauer), daher verbleibe ich mit einem "MfG" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-man will ja höflich sein- und hoffe auf eine tolle Zeit hier!
Gruß, Darky


----------



## Exôr23 (2. April 2009)

najana1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hallo an alle
> ...




Hallo O.O


----------



## skyline930 (7. April 2009)

Ein frühes Hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faststep (16. April 2009)

Hallo an euch alle


----------



## BaNi0 (18. April 2009)

Grade den Thread hier gesehen, da werf ich doch einfach auch ein freundliches "Guten Morgen" in die Runde. :-)


----------



## Lisii (21. April 2009)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch neu hier und sag mal ein ganz liebes Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen an alle Neulinge! =)


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

Bin schon so lange da und hab hier nie Hallo gesagt ^^ Muss ich jetzt auch was über mich erzählen?^^


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

schließ mich Nimmue auch an hab den Thread auch noch nie beachtet.

Hallo an alle die mich kennen. (zum Glück ist das niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Neulinge und Veteranen^^ Willkommen im Buffed-Forum. Notausgänge finden sie hier, da und dort. Im falle eines Brandes oder einigen Flamer sollten sie panisch den Thread verlassen, und solange ignorieren, bis die Moderator ihn wieder gelöscht und restauriert haben.

Vielen dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit, und nun viel Spass im Buffed-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleine Anmerkung: Dieser Thread ist dafür gedacht, sich vorzustellen, und nicht einen link zu posten, wo man sich vorstellt. Wenn ihr kein Bock habt, einen Text hinzuschreiben, dann kopiert ihn eben. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

Gott Benji du bist net die forenpolizei .. also lass doch einfach mal solche aussagen .. den typen hatte i damals schon reportet also musst du net immer den apostel spielen und irgendwelche leutz an"maulen"(das maulen extra in " " gesetzt um zu verdeutlichen das mir grad kein anderes wort einfällt) .. vor allen is der Typ schon lange net mehr im Forum aufgetaucht .. also wie letztens schon bleib mal logger und wenn du auffallen willst bei den mods dann schreib en ticket ... so sry musste i mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch von mir ein welcome


----------



## Suka-San (4. Mai 2009)

Hui, endlich hab ich den Vorstellungsthread gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaaalso, ich bin Justine. Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und komme aus Hamburg. In meiner Familie spielen fast alle WoW, außer meine Mutter. 
In meiner Freizeit spiele ich Wow, bearbeite Fotos, gehe zum Cheerleaden (welches kein rumgehopse ist, sondern ein Leistungssport. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), spiele Klavier, treffe mich mit meinen Freunden und vieles mehr.

Gibt's noch Fragen? Wenn ja, dann schreib mit doch einfach eine PN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Suka


----------



## chadyman (5. Mai 2009)

Hi @all

wollte mal Tac sagen, also , ach was, ich mach es einfach: "Tach"


----------



## Cayne321 (6. Mai 2009)

Hey leute alles klar bei euch^^

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

w
i
l
l
k
o
m
m
e
n


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Tach auch an alle Neuen und Alten ^^


----------



## ratzz (7. Mai 2009)

tach auch, bin der neue, komm jetzt (viell.) öfters...
spiele zz rom, spellborn und aus alten zeiten flyff, rappelz...
wenn zeit is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

junge es gibt ja ein hred dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ja moin ich bin der Steffen(nein ich bin nicht Weiblich siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und bin auch schon bissel länger hier ^^


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

jo ich bin Muhamed Abrahim Copnizkov, komme aus Österreich und bin geborener Tiroler^^
freue mich hier zu sein und hoffe ihr auch


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> jo ich bin Muhamed Abrahim Copnizkov, komme aus Österreich und bin geborener Tiroler^^
> freue mich hier zu sein und hoffe ihr auch


Hallo Typ, den ich noch nie gesehen habe! *wink*


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hallo Typ, den ich noch nie gesehen habe! *wink*



hallo mädschen das ich letzte nacht vor meinem garten hab besoffen liegen sehn


----------



## D)rrr (24. Mai 2009)

*Back to topic* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> *buffed.de Vorstellungsthread*, Du bist Neu hier? Sag uns Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Hey, dann stell ich mich mal vor:*

Mein Name ist André. Bin 16 Jahre alt und wohne in Georgsmarienhütte, Landkreis Osnabrück.

Ich bin auf diese Community dank des MMORPG's World of Warcraft und der Mithilfe von Google gestoßen.


Meine Hobbys sind Games (Sowohl Computer als auch Konsole), HTML, PHP, Java-Script lernen, mit Bild- und 

Videobearbeitungssoftware rumspielen, Animes & Mangas sehen/lesen, Fahrrad fahren, Tennis und Klavier spielen.


Das wars soweit von mir,
*MfG D)rrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Benjaloo (25. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle mich auch mal vor:

Hallo, mein Name ist Ben und komme aus Diekirch, einer kleinen Stadt in Luxembourg(wenn ich es mir recht überlege, ist eigendlich jede Stadt hier klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ich bin 17 Jahre jung und gehe noch zur Schule.
Auf buffed bin ich durch World of Warcraft gestoßen und seid jeher besuche ich die Seite öfters, ich habe mich nur nie angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich habe früher WoW gespielt, jedoch habe ich damit noch vor der Erweiterung aufgehört. Außerdem habe ich mich an verschiedenen anderen MMORPG's versucht, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Zu meinen Hobbys zählen: zocken, Freunde treffen und etwas was für mich sehr wichtig ist, Sport! Ich habe schon fast jede Sportart ausprobiert und bin nun seid fast 2 Jahren Kickboxer. Ich interessiere mich sehr für Kampfsport und American Football.

So, das wars fürs erste, ich hoffe, dass ich hier gut zurecht komme.
mfG Benjaloo


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo





auch wenn es ziemlich spät kommt.


----------



## Nimmue (2. Juni 2009)

schäm dich!!


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> schäm dich!!



echt! 

^^


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Was soll ich denn sagen, bin seit '07 hier angemeldet und habe die ganze Zeit nur mitgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja vor lauter Langeweile hab ich dann entschieden mal was zu schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen an alle,bin auch neu hier und ein bissle aelter als Ihr(34) ,aber was solls..ich zocke ja auch wenn es die Zeit zu laesst
Viel Spass und geilen Tach an alle (hier regnets grad aus Eimern;/)
LG Mona


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Es gibt auch Leute hier, die sind nochmal ein ganze Stückchen älte als du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

baoh gut zu wissen das ich nicht die buffed Oma bin^^


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

Celestiadaemona schrieb:


> baoh gut zu wissen das ich nicht die buffed Oma bin^^



Hallo Buffed Oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo Buffed Kindchen gleich klatscht es,zweimal... einmal ich Disch und das das zweitemal Du ...auf die Tastaturauch Omis haben noch Kraft^^


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

Celestiadaemona schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Kindchen gleich klatscht es,zweimal... einmal ich Disch und das das zweitemal Du ...auf die Tastaturauch Omis haben noch Kraft^^



Aua omi das sagt ich meiner Mutter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vardenafil (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle. Ich bin die Neue hier^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathspend (25. Juni 2009)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LadyGenius (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Ho!!!

Bin neu hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir-Peter (26. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen, bin seit '07 hier angemeldet und habe die ganze Zeit nur mitgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol DITO +SCHÄM+


----------



## Sir-Peter (26. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Oma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BOAH was ne beleidigung?sie ist 3 Jahre JÜNGER wie meine RL-Tochter
aber die daddelt leider nicht,sondern abused ihrn Comp zum Chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mopfel (3. Juli 2009)

So jetzt bin ich auch mal neu dazu gekommen.

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle!


----------



## Thuum (4. Juli 2009)

Mopfel schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich auch mal neu dazu gekommen.
> 
> Ein herzliches Hallo an alle!



Auch ein herzliches Hallo an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

will mich auch mal vorstellen =)

bin der marcel
23
komme ausm tiefsten westfalen.... also ne eher nicht... OWL is my City 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiele seit US open beta WoW...

habe vor kurzem aufgehört weil wow zu casual geworden is... da fehlt mir anspruch...

und ich zocke nu War

und bin liebend gerne ein querdenker.....


----------



## Siranja81 (16. Juli 2009)

Also dann fang ich mal an bin Daniela und 28 Jahre alt

Zogge Wow kur vor der beta amgefangen so im Oktober 06

spiele mal mehr , mal weniger so wie ichhalt lust und Laune hab.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Guuuuten Morgen *gäähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Bin auch neu hier seit Gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist eigentlich ganz schön hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit man es nich als Spam zählt stell ich mich auch ml vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich heiß Rico in 16 Jahre alt höre gerne Death Metal und Hardcore, skate gerne und natürliche zocke ich auch gerne...^^

Achja ich komme aus Mainz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelo33 (21. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Ich werd mich nun auch mal vorstellen.

Ich heisse Angelo(wie man unschwer an meinem nick erkennen kann), bin 33 Jahre alt
bin stolzer Vater einer fast fünf jährigen tochter, und spiele WoW seit der open beta.
Neben meiner Vorliebe für Pc Games, bin ich noch ne richtige Sportskanone mit musischer Veranlagung.
Soll heissen ich spiel seit 20 Jahren Drums(angeb). Auch mir gefällts hier richtig gut, angenehme Atmosphäre auch 
wenn ich nicht so oft und viel schreibe wie andere. Bin eben nicht so der Schreiberling^^.


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

Servus miteinand´ ...

Naja, eigentlich bin ich hier schon länger registriert, war aber nie sonderlich aktiv. Will ich aber jetzt ändern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Name ist Dominic, aber Dom reicht vollkommen aus. Ich komme aus dem wunderschönen Bayern, wo ich derzeit in Augsburg studiere (Lehramt Deutsch/Geschichte, Gymnasium). Ich bin 25 Jahre jung und ganze 1,92m groß.

Den Rest zitier´ i jetzt frecherweise einfach aus meiner mybuffed-Seite, da ich nach nem ganzen Tag Hausarbeit-Schreiben nu doch etwas erledigt bin! 



> Interessen: Freunde/Familie, Party, Musik (machen und hören), Filme, Bücher, Schreiben, Sport (schaun und machen) und natürlich Zocken (PC, Pen´n Paper, ...)!
> 
> Musikgeschmack: Rock &#9834;&#9835;&#9834; Metal &#9834;&#9835;&#9834; Alternative &#9834;&#9835;&#9834; Punk &#9834;&#9835;&#9834; Soundtracks &#9834;&#9835;&#9834; aber auch vereinzelt Vertreter anderer Genres ...
> 
> ...



Soviel erstmal von mir. Ich hoff´ mal noch ne Menge nette Leute hier zu treffen, mit denen man sich über allerlei Zeug unterhalten kann. Wenn jemand noch fragen zu meiner Person hat oder sonst irgendwas wissen möchte ... einfach anschreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euch noch einen schönen Abend! 

Dom a.k.a. crowsflyblack


----------



## Gludramon (29. Juli 2009)

Aloah from Hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin neu hier bzw. heute morgen frisch angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde mich mal (zitat,,im besten Forum der Welt´´ umsehen xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

Hab ich mich eigentlich schonmal vorgestellt? 

Naja ich machs mal


Ich heiße Fabian, bin 16 Jahre jung
und lebe im schönen Schwabenlädnle nähe
Stuttgart. MeineHobbys sind Bildbearbeitung,
WoW und Tricking (ähnlich wie Parkour mit Saltos etc)

Spiele seit Ende 2005 WoW.


----------



## HamsaFighter (29. Juli 2009)

_*Guten Abend,*_

_*bin ein neuer User hier in Buffed.de ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_

_*Wünsche schöne SommerFerien - ...*_


_*Mit freund... Hamsa!*_​


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> [...]Tricking (ähnlich wie Parkour mit Saltos etc)
> [...]


parkour, tricking, free running...
da steig ich nich mehr durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
finds aber ziemlich geil


----------



## Fritzche (29. Juli 2009)

Will mih auch mal vorstellen 


Als mein Name ist Friedrich bin 16 Jahre alt geboren bin ich am 19.8.1992 

Meine Hobbys sind Skateboarden, Fahrrad fahren, Abhängen, Schlafen ^^, und natürlich zoggen

Gamertechnisch bin ich vielseitig da ich neben pc noch ps3 und 2 zogge XD nur xboy kann ich nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich mal keine Lust aufs zoggen hab gehe ich entweder Skaten oder schreibe ^^ 

DAs war es erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> parkour, tricking, free running...
> da steig ich nich mehr durch.
> 
> 
> ...



Es sind einfach nur die Tricks ohne viel herumgeklettere 
einfach mal bei Youtube suchen^^


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Hab zwar schon Hallo gesagt, sag es aber nochmal : Hallo ! Ich bin ein PC-Zocker und ein fleißiger Playstation 3 Gamer. Ab und zu spiel ich auch mal Nintendo DS.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whole (6. August 2009)

Und wieder einer mehr im Buffed Forum...
Da sag ich doch gleich mal Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin der Filip aus der Schweiz, bin so um die 18 Jahre alt und ... hmmm ... 
ah ja ich höre sehr gerne Metal. Da ich damit hier nicht alleine bin, kann ich mich sicher auf lustige Zeiten mit euch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hab ich mich eigentlich schonmal vorgestellt?



Die Frage hab ich mir auch grad gestellt.

Stell mich auch mal vor.. wenn ichs schon mal getan hab doppelt gemoppelt hält besser, ne? 

Bin Jenny, 16 Jahre alt aus Iserlohn (NRW). 
Spiele WoW seit Mitte '07 und spiele Heiligpriester(80), Schutzpaladin(80) und Feuermagier(aus Überzeugung und schon ewig!)
In Shakes & Fidget - The Game bin ich auch vertreten. Crystania auf dem buffed Server :-) 
Außerdem spiel ich begeistert die EU CB von Aion. Dort spiel ich eine Level 11 Sorcerer (Zauberin) auf irgendeinem Beta Server der mit Mem.. anfängt. *g*
Ansonsten spiel ich noch gerne PS3 und Xbox360. In meiner Freizeit fahr ich mit meiner "Mofa" (mehr oder weniger) durch die Gegend und hab da jede Menge Spaß dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich gerne mache? UI's bauen für WoW, Fernseh gucken, mich vor die Konsole hängen, mit meinen zwei Hunden spielen, Roller fahren und buffed Forum lesen.
Musik höre ich eigentlich alles zum Feiern eher in die elektronische Richtung, Zuhause Industrial, Heavy Metal, Alternative .. so die Richtung. Lieblingsbands: Static X, Celldweller, Incubus, In Flames 

Hallöle buffed!


----------



## ElectricArc (1. September 2009)

Aloha!

Ich les das Forum nu schon so lange, dass ich dachte, warum sollt ich nicht auch das ein oder andere mal meinen mehr oder weniger konstruktiven Senf dazugeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Jan, 15 Jahre alt aus der schönsten Stadt Deutschlands, Köln! Auch wenn der Fußball momentan zu wünschen lässt :/
Ich geh logischerweise noch zur Schule und zocke nebenbei WoW auf Nazjatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst spiel ich selber ab und zu Fußball und versuche den grauen Bundesliga-Alltag des Fc´s zu vergessen...Klappt so gut wie nie xD
Und um mich der Welle, der letzten Vorstellungen anzuschließen - Musik höre ich für mein Leben gern, kann sie leider nur nicht selber spielen )=
Meistens hör ich Post-Hardcore (Alexisonfire, Fire in the Attic), aber auch maal ganz andere richtungen (City & Colour zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Man sieht sich dann in anderen Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .#Eriadon (4. September 2009)

Abend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bin ebenfalls neu. (wer hätt's gedacht?)


----------



## ­•Jolina• (17. September 2009)

Bin zwar nicht mehr ganz so neu, hab den Thread aber eben erst entdeckt. Deswegen werf ich mal ein hallo in die Runde


----------



## Breakyou9 (24. September 2009)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedcaptain (27. September 2009)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Guckuck!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sicho (1. Oktober 2009)

Halli Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knutschfussel09 (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

*räusper* *Vorstellungs*-Thread - durch ein "Hallo" erfahren wir nicht wirklich viel von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (4. Oktober 2009)

hi heiße philipp bin 16 und komme aus baden württemberg

außerdem spiele ich gerne wow und insteressierem ich viel fürs programmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedcaptain (8. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *räusper* *Vorstellungs*-Thread - durch ein "Hallo" erfahren wir nicht wirklich viel von euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Äh ok sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich heisse Jan und komme aus der Nähe von Köln. Ich zocke alles mögliche, vor allem was mit Sport und Speed zu tun hat!
Im Moment spiele ich vor Allem Empire of Sports (online) und Need for Speed 

Im RL spiele ich Gitarre und Fussball... und gehe ich zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **langweilig...

Soweit... es grüsst der jan


----------



## Neferatix (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich sollte Hallo sagen.

Also

Hallo.

Nee mal, ganz ohne Ernst. Ich finde dieses Forum hier richtig toll.

Gruß Nef.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irongnom (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi 

Ich heisse David und bin 14
Zurzeit spiele ich WoW und Battleforge
Ich wohne in Barghteheide

Mfg Irongnom

PS:Finde das Forum auch gut.
(Ziemlich aufregender Beitrag)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krigistan (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich bin Sebastian aus Wien.

Ich spiele alles mögliche und bin immer auf der Suche nach Neuheiten oder Klassiker, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe.

Freu mich auf den Austausch, ihr habt ein feines Forum hier.




lg


----------



## Artherk (22. Oktober 2009)

hallo ich bin arthi und gebe meine persönlichen daten nich in nem internetforum preis


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

ich geistere ja schon seit über 3 Jahren auf buffed rum und habe mich nun endlich mal durchgerungen mich anzumelden ich bin der BBQBoB und hab immer a leckere STück Rindflaisch dabei :>

Ringelingdingdong


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Goim (..der einzig wahre- nur Goim war vergeben o.O)

Bin schon länger registriert aber will auchmal Hallo sagen, so ganz offiziell versteht sich natürlich.

Ich bin der René im RL, bin 15, bald 16 und fühl mich auchschon als solche *gg*.

Ich hab lange Zeit WoW gespielt, mitlerweile aber nichtmehr- wir haben uns "auseinandergelebt".

Ich habn Hund und Fische, Dido ist meine Lieblingsmusikerin.
Vielmehr gibts auchnicht zu wissen, wer will kann ja fragen^^.
Ich lege viel wert darauf mich auszuformulieren, wobei ich oft auch total schreibfaul bin :/

Naja... Hi!


----------



## werwolf247 (26. Oktober 2009)

moinmoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phame (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin Phame, komme aus NRW und zocke für mein Leben gern.
Vielleicht gibt es hier die ein oder andere Möglichkeit ein wenig über´s daddeln dazuzulernen, oder das ein oder andere Spiel aufzustöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aktiv zocke ich momentan SWG und noch ganz selten mal GW.


----------



## Shiresa (28. Oktober 2009)

hallo^^


----------



## Monkeymonk (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallohoooo! ICh war schon länger auf buffed, hab mich aber jetzt erst hier registriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## As i Lay Crying (30. Oktober 2009)

Hy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auch neu hier und ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cccprusse (5. November 2009)

hi alle Bin der neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Ähhmmm Hallo erstmal
ich weiss nicht ob sie es schon wussten aber ich bin neu hier


----------



## hanfman (10. November 2009)

Hallo erst mal
also eigentlich bin ich ja alt da nur jetzt bin ich neu weil welch wunder ich poste auch meine meinung zu mancher s*****... gute nacht


----------



## Nubi (16. November 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Hallo ich heiße Suat und bin neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Hallo 
Viel Spaß bei uns im Forum Tyron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. November 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kylhuk (24. November 2009)

Huch wo bin ich den hier gelandet? *g*

Wollte nur kurz vorbeischauen hier in dem Thread, und ein Hallo hineinwerfen! *winke*


----------



## Slush (2. Dezember 2009)

Huhu, bin auch neu im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cribmaster (11. Dezember 2009)

Seit 2006 angemeldet, erster Beitrag: Gestern... auch nicht schlecht ^^

Scheint mir hier zu gefallen
Also tach auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sttefilein (13. Dezember 2009)

heeeey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch neu =P


----------



## eveline18 (17. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^hallo Ihr da,

*bin auch neu, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch ein junges Mitglied (*_&#9792;_*)
und wissbegierig. 
Members, die mir helfen können sich hier besser zurecht zu finden
sind mir &#9829;lich willkommen.
*
LG eveline18


----------



## ExtremDoc (2. Januar 2010)

*wink* Hallo zusammen


----------



## LemmeL (3. Januar 2010)

So auch ich bin neu hier! Ein hallo an alle die hier aktiv sind


----------



## Samiona (3. Januar 2010)

Tach, bin auch neu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

|-|/-\|_|_()


----------



## ROCKnLOL (9. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Tach, bin auch neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und sehr sweet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sultio (9. Januar 2010)

Hallooo, bin auch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Huuhuu, new inc. :c)


----------



## solDárknèzz (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Huuhuu, new inc. :c)



Halli Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wink*

bin zwar schon länger hier (vorwiegend am lesen), wollte mich jetzt aber doch mal vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (14. Januar 2010)

Hi, gerade neu angekommen im buffed Forum. Habe aber schon länger hier gelesen.

Demnach sage ich jetzt auch mal Hallo an dieser Stelle.

Heiße Fabian, bin 16 und komme aus Hessen aus Fulda.

Hm, ja soviel will ich garnicht über mich schreiben...Hobbys vielleicht noch: Freunde treffen, Sport, Feiern, Zocken und was sonst noch Spaß macht.

Achja und elektronische Musik höre ich.

Und ein bisschen Hilfe will ich hier auch noch werben für meinen Guide in der Signatur, der hat nämlich noch Lücken.


----------



## serenety1983 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen !!!

So nach langem wow zocken melde ich mich hier nun auch mal an und sage euch das ich auf der seite neu bin xd^^

bin ja mal gespannt was man hier alles so zu lesen bekommt :-)
liebe grüße Serenéty


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Huch, den Thread kannte ich ja noch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhuuu ... *winke* 
Aber da muss ich meinen Vorpostern schon recht geben. Ist echt sehr sinnfrei


----------



## Affenkopp (18. Januar 2010)

Moin aus dem Norden!

Als jemand der fast nur noch online spielt, habe ich mich jetzt auch mal hier registriert!


----------



## Deadex (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu ihr da ^^


----------



## Deadex (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octav (20. Januar 2010)

Hi ich bin Octav, in RoM ein 53/53 Mage-Priest, der meistens solo durch Taborea zieht und deshalb eine kleine Kampfsau, aber mieser healer ist. Naja ich lern ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In puncto PC bin ich ein echter Noob, aber "Blöd darf man sein, man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen". Und das klappt meist ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis bald!


----------



## Asysone (27. Januar 2010)

Huhu zusammen 

ich darf mich vorstellen ... Asysone newbie(ne)

Wünsche allen schönen Tag noch *winke*


----------



## Karius (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Karius und ich bin Alkoholiker.

Von Beruf bin ich Kampfmagier. Aber das macht mich nicht mehr glücklich. Immer dieses Geschiesse und Getöte. 

Ich würde viel lieber jemanden heilen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Alkopopsteuer.
Hiermit warne ich die Neuankömmlinge.
Ich hab schon 4 mal den Knast gesehen und noch 1 Fehltritt und ich bin für immer im Bau.
Jungs, macht keinen scheiß hier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin Alkopopsteuer.
> Hiermit warne ich die Neuankömmlinge.
> Ich hab schon 4 mal den Knast gesehen und noch 1 Fehltritt und ich bin für immer im Bau.
> Jungs, macht keinen scheiß hier!
> ...


Ja wenn DU im Knast gesessen hast bin ich n Hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Warnung ist vernümftig, wenn hier wer scheiße baut dann gnade ihm ZAM, das er nur in die Spielehölle kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkalito (1. Februar 2010)

Dann auch mal von meiner Seite aus "Hallo".


----------



## Machinemade (2. Februar 2010)

Hey zusammen,

nach gefühlten 2000 gelesenen beiträgen hab ich mich mal dazu ermutigt mich hier zu registrieren^^


so...der 1ste eintrag is raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




________________________

CARRY ON
KEEP STRONG !
________________________


----------



## Synii (4. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute Ich bin der Synii XP
joa also fang ich doch gleich ma an. Ich spiele seit neusten WoW und bin durch freunde den auf Buffed gekommen und ich muss schon mal sagen gefällt mir hier echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Yay bin jetzt auch dabei! *gg*

Hallo allerseits!


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen auf der Sonneseite von Buffed.de,
viel Spass und bei Fragen steht das Personal Trainer Team Ihnen gerne zur
Verfügung^^


----------



## darkdoerky (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schon länger bei buffed angemeldet, doch heute das erste mal im Forum :-)

Also Hi zusammen


----------



## Goassei (17. Februar 2010)

Bin auch schon länger angemeldet, hab mich aber erst jetz wieder an mein PW erinnert :-)

Ein Servus aus Oberbayern an alle.


----------



## Damokles (17. Februar 2010)

Galetto.
Eine neue Möglichkeit gefunden, meinen Postcounter zu pushen.

Ich sach mal :"Hallo" & "Ich bin hier der Forenkasper".

*counterpush*

Ach ja...
Und ich sach mal: "Ich bin total neu hier!"

*wink*


----------



## sulospace (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

bin auch ein Online Gamer, aber eigentlich nur Flashgames *gg*

gruß sulospace


----------



## GangsterBoy111 (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hi bin neu hier ich wusste nicht was ich spilen soll ich spiel 4story aber das ist auch schon langweilig , dann spiele ich noch operation 7 das geht noch wollt mich aber trozdem nach was neuem umschaun


----------



## GangsterBoy111 (18. Februar 2010)

hallo


----------



## Feremus (27. Februar 2010)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (4. März 2010)

huhu leute,

bin auch neu hier freue mich schon auf die Community!


----------



## Crixus (7. März 2010)

Hi, bin neu hier und freue mich aus spannende Diskussionen und regen Austausch über dieses und jenes...

LG


----------



## Salona (8. März 2010)

hallöchen


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (9. März 2010)

huhu!!!




So die Sunays (Sunayboy(Diszi-Priester) und Sunaygirl(WL)) haben auch mal das forum für sich entdeckt sind zwar schon seit mai 07 hier aber egal^^




grüsse

die sunays vom Wrathbringer


----------



## rovdyr (11. März 2010)

bäm! Schon ein wenig dabei, aber trotzdem "Moin"


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

Nabend auch neu hier


----------



## Ryuzaki92 (14. März 2010)

>>> Neu ._.


----------



## XXI. (14. März 2010)

Alt


----------



## Zenni (19. März 2010)

Ja dann mal "Hi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Schamy1 (blöder Name ^^) sagt auch mal Hallo

(Seit 30.märz.2009 registriert, und Heute 1Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (21. März 2010)

Moinsen, ich bin der den man Wowler12345 nennt oder einfach ImBA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quel'naala (21. März 2010)

Hallo Leute :3 

Wollte mich auch kurz mal vorstellen. 

Wünsch euch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## kullerträne (22. März 2010)

Huhu

Bin schließlich auch hier iwie angekommen. Bealgun is grad off un ich dacht ich registrier mich mal endlich hier. *gg*

Bin überigens WoW Zockerin *gg*

LG
Kullerträne


----------



## Lisko34 (4. April 2010)

Hab den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt und sag mal

HALLO BUFFED-WELT !!!



Gruß Lisko


----------



## kamikazequeen (9. April 2010)

na dann sag ich auch mal hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. April 2010)

Ich werf dann mal wiedermal ein allgemeines: Servus Jungs und Mädels in die runde *g*


----------



## Azzshara (14. April 2010)

So nen sinnlosen thread hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo an alle x)


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Hallo ich bin der Thorsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






Ne jetzt im ernst

Hai all
ihr könnt mich Flo nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (20. April 2010)

Ich stell mich auch mal vor, nachdem ich mich endlich durchgerungen hab ein Profil zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Martin, aus Österreich, Zocker... und wer mehr wissen will, soll mich gefälligst anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quaidar (27. April 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

Ich werde euch nicht viel über mich verraten. Aber Kommentare auf meiner Profilseite sind immer willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Absolem (5. Mai 2010)

Aloah, ich bin ich und du kannst mich Absolem nennen. Wie man sieht bin ich total verrückt, ein wenig durchgeknallt und ein großer Joker-Fan.

Grüße Absolem *gähn*


----------



## Massenvernichtungswaffel (8. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend ich bin auch neu hier^^


----------



## Eremzet (12. Mai 2010)

Ahoi hoi,

Österreicher
WOW Zocker
Filme Fan
Leseratte

bis dann denn


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

Hätte ich mich hier vorstellen sollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Huhu, ich bin's XD


----------



## sezo (17. Mai 2010)

hallo!!!


----------



## Erz1 (17. Mai 2010)

Hmm.
Hab wohl Vorstellung versäumt, ich bin Mervin und komme aus Flensburg. Punktestadt! XD


----------



## ähhhAUCH poopshot^^ (19. Mai 2010)

neu neu neu und ich werde euch alle noch sowas von nerven ^^   fragen reden usw ^^ das volle programm^^


----------



## Thefreeman (23. Mai 2010)

Hi leute bin auch neu hier.
Wenn jemand Hilfe bei RoM braucht helfe ich gerne, wenn ich helfen kann^^


----------



## Superanni. (24. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn die meisten am Anfang gesagt haben, das dieser Thread total sinnlos ist, werde ich
trotzdem mal "hallo" sagen & mich kurz vorstellen. :> 

Ich bin die Anni, fast süße 16 ^^ (3 wochen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) komme aus der Oberpfalz - das is in Bayern (falls jmd. das nicht weiß) 
Ich spiele jetzt schon seit fast 3 Jahren WoW, zuerst auf 'nem PServer - mir wurde aber bald langweilig, lags, serverdowns
etc. etc. - dann bin ich mit Freunden, letztes Jahr September, auf'n "offi" gegangen. Jetzt hab ich 'ne kleine schnucklige lv 80 
Blutelf Priesterin, 'ne lv 80 Tauren Druidin & 'ne lv 32 Blutelf Jägerin auf dem Server "Terrordar". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach langem hin und her
ob ich mich jetzt bei Buffed.de anmelden soll, hab ich mich doch dazu verleiten lassen mich hier endlich zu registrieren um zu sehen, 
wie die Community hier so ist. :> Aber ich denke, ich werde mich hier schnell einfinden. So das wars jetzt von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Anni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich glaub ich hab den längsten Vorstellungsbeitrag überhaupt geschrieben, lol )


----------



## Fireofwar (26. Mai 2010)

ich hab eigentlich keine Lust Hallo zu sagen! Aber da diese Seite so hammer is muss ich wohl doch Also: Hallöchen 

P.S.:Kommt in meine Gilde(bzw.Bastis Gilde) auf Riocht bei Rom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VorasBeat (28. Mai 2010)

Auch ein Hallo von mir XD


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ihr kennt mich vielleicht noch nicht aber ich bin der Harloww.
Ich bin hier beigetreten um aus dem Forum einen besseren Ort zu machen.
Ich hoffe wir können alle Freunde werden!


Wiedersehen ^_~


----------



## Kanjii (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo..? 

Ein Thema für Leute die sich gegenseitig willkommen heißen - Ohja, dass ist, was die Welt braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, schön hier zu sein. 

Kanjii.


----------



## Xanathoran (16. Juni 2010)

Hiho, 

bin der Andi, 23 Jahre jung und auch von mir ein anständiges "Hi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oroo (17. Juni 2010)

HI bin neu und grüße alle Freaks xD wie ich


----------



## nummer5 (23. Juni 2010)

Aloa.


----------



## Boraci (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch *Neu* hier, Hallo allerseits.


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

Hi an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kcranbarry (25. Juni 2010)

Hey HO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WIE GEHTS EUCH SO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ICH FINDE ES RICHTIG GUT WAS BUFFED SO MACHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


KCRANBARRY


----------



## ♥♥♥♥ (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo.
Ich bin der Hans. Ich befinde mich momentan in Amerika, aber bin schon bald wieder zurück.
Ich habe erst gerade mit WoW angefangen.


----------



## Modka (6. Juli 2010)

Bin neu hier und wollte auch mal HALLO sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floanh (7. Juli 2010)

Hi @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinistryx (7. Juli 2010)

Tag auch =)
Hab mich nach langen Überlegungen entschieden, mich doch mal anzumelden, um meinem Senf zuzugeben :>


----------



## MacAbrams (14. Juli 2010)

Moinsen ich bin neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .......teilweise.


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

Mal nen schönes "Naaaaaaaaaaaabend" an alle.
Ich bin sehr neu hier in der Buffed-Gemeinschaft, obwohl ich schon längere Zeit die Zeitschrift verfolge und auch gerne die Internetseite besuche.
In jedem Fall freut es mich hier zu sein.

Schönen Gruß
C.

~Fairplay~



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacau (15. Juli 2010)

auch von mir ein hallo^^

verfolge die news etc. auf buffed schon recht lange und hab mich mal entschlossen mich anzumelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man liest sich^^

mfg


----------



## WoWdruide (16. Juli 2010)

huhu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> ihr könnt mich Flo nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu @ alle neuen.


----------



## Zerlux (26. Juli 2010)

Naja, da ich mich nie wirklich um mein Buffedprofil gekümmert habe und es jetzt etwas informativer gemacht habe, sag ich auch mal Hallo an die Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Leon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Hey^^ Bin erst seid kurzem hier angemeldet habe immer fleißig mitgelesne xD
Naja bin leidenschaftliche WoW spielerin und spiele uf dem RP Server Die Aldor ^-^ 
*winke* an alle Aldor Leute!!!


----------



## Fogggaa (4. August 2010)

hallo leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin auch neu hier, leidenschaftlicher gitarrist und zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

Bin zwar schon etwas länger hier unterwegs, hab bisjetzt aber noch nichts
hier rein geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also..


*Hallo an alle !*


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

Tjaha, ich bin wieder da. Nochmal danke an ZAM und lillyan sowie Haxxler für den ganzen Aufwand. Danke auch an Carcharoth für den letzten Ban <.<

Exzelsor mein Nick, alt aber gut.
Freut mich, wieder im Forum sein zu dürfen.


----------



## Viper117 (13. August 2010)

Auch mal ein knappes moin von meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2010)

Hallo, ich bin The Paladin

Echter Name Ivan

Alter 18

Bin in 3 Wochen im Bundesheer ^^


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Hallo an alle Neuen und herzlich willkommen auf buffed, dem Spieleportal für Irre ; )


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

hallöchen zusammen. Lese zwar schon öfters mit aber habe mich jetzt erst angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Servus aus Wien! - Als langjähriger PC ACTION-Leser und Communitymitglied habe ich den Start von Buffed nur aus der Ferne beobachtet. Da ich allerdings mittlerweile fast ausschließlich WoW zocke, habe ich mir das Buffed-Magazin einmal näher angesehen und diese großartige Community hier entdeckt. Mittlerweile kann ich mir keine aktivere deutschsprachige Online Gaming-Community mehr vorstellen.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Servus aus Wien! - Als langjähriger PC ACTION-Leser und Communitymitglied habe ich den Start von Buffed nur aus der Ferne beobachtet. Da ich allerdings mittlerweile fast ausschließlich WoW zocke, habe ich mir das Buffed-Magazin einmal näher angesehen und diese großartige Community hier entdeckt. Mittlerweile kann ich mir keine aktivere deutschsprachige Online Gaming-Community mehr vorstellen.




Hoi!
Fühl dich wie zuhause^^
Und lass dich nicht unterkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MegaKlops (24. August 2010)

Moinsen, Buffies :>

Bin nun seit Jahren Buffed-Leser und habe mich nun endlich ma angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu mir: 21 Jahre alt, wohne zur Zeit in Ulm, ziehe aber in 1-2Monaten nach Augsburg und bin seit 4 Jahren fleißiger WoW-Daddler (mit Pausen zwischendrin^^) 

mfg Klops


----------



## Problembeere (25. August 2010)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich habe spontan entschlossen, hier mal eine feine Spur zu hinterlassen - ich hab nun mal kleine Füße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls poste ich hier ganz gerne mal bei dem ein oder anderen Thema meinen Senf dazu, vor allem was WoW angeht, das mein erstes und einziges MMORPG ist und bleibt. Eigentlich bin ich nicht so der PC-Zocker (dafür liebe ich meinen Gameboy heiß ^^), aber mein Freund spielt seit 5 Jahren und naja, den Rest kann man sich denken, nehme ich mal an. Ja, ich bin weiblich und NEIN, ich spiele keinen Heiler! Gefalle mir dafür recht gut als DD und in miesen Arena-Kombos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin außerdem in einer Werbeagentur tätig, studiere Geschichte nicht auf Lehramt und wohne in einer Altbauwohnung in einem Wiener Botschaftsviertel.
Was gibt's noch zu sagen? Ich mag Querdenker, Rollenspieler, Wortspiele, unnützes Wissen und Leute, die auch mal über den Tellerrand hinausblicken.
Und ich schreibe hier dezidiert hin, weil ich hoffe, dass ich ein paar von euch (wenigen?) die das hier lesen, vielleicht kennen lernen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also keine Scheu mir zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

Hallo, ich bin der Surando. Ich habe diese Seite zwar schon öfters als Gast besucht, aber angemeldet habe ich mich erst heute und ich bereue das auch nicht. Jedenfalls, hallo.


----------



## qqqqq942 (6. September 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

moin xD


----------



## Lethior (8. September 2010)

Anime schrieb:


> moin xD



Interessanter Name O.o

Wie dem auch sei, Hallo an alle Neuen^^


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

Ich glaub ich hab mich auch noch nicht vorgestellt, naja wird schon nicht zu spät sein 

Mein Name lautet Marius, ich komme aus einen kleinen Dorf (wirklich klein) in Bayern und besuche dort eine Realschule.
Ich bin erst ca 2 Monaten aktiv im Buffed-Forum und halte mich meist im Off-Topic oder RPG Bereich auf.
Derzeit spiele ich WoW, was ich ich vor einer kleinen Pause mit AION auch schon mehrer Jahre tat.

&#8364;:Text ein wenig geändert, da ich jetzt wieder WoW spiele.


----------



## Surando (9. September 2010)

Hallo und herzlich wilkommen hier. Ich glaube man kann hier Benutzer auch begrüßen, richtig?


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

shalom


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Jetzt bin ich schon bald 3 Jahre hier angemeldet, aber Vorgestellt, habe ich mich irgendwie nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also habe ich mir überlegt, dass nun einfach nachzuholen.

Bekannt bin ich unter den Namen: 

"Das Phantom", "Kuya", "Rage" und "Harlekin".

Meinen richtigen Namen werde ich lieber verschweigen, weil ich schon einige Auftritte/Rollen im Fernsehen hatte,
was mich zwar noch "lange nicht" berühmt macht, aber ich doch öfter wiedererkannt werde, als mir Lieb ist.
(Immer wieder interessant, wie viele Leute die Zeit finden sich solchen Mist im Fernsehen anzusehen).
Freunde nennen mich auch liebevoll den C-Prommi, weils für einen B-Prommi nie gereicht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grund für diese Geschichte ist mein ewiger Versuch, durch Nebenrollen und andere "bidere" Projekte meine Leidenschaft zur Schauspielerei
voran zu treiben. Wohl leider mehr Schlecht als Recht bisher, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung und auch die Versuche nicht auf, irgendwann doch mal eine "vernünftige Rolle" zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus diesem Grund bin und war ich auch immer sehr engagiert was Theather und Live-Rollenspiele angeht, und war in der Vergangenheit schon in unzähligen Livegruppen unterwegs.
(Vampire-Live zum Beispiel). Ebenso sind Pen & Paper RPG's (allen voran Shadowrun und World of Darkness) eine Leidenschaft von mir, und ich verbringe Häufig Wochen damit, Abenteuer und ganze Kampagnen bis ins Detail auszuarbeiten, und auf meine Gruppen loszulassen.

Beheimatet bin ich im schönen Hessen, genauer gesagt in Mainhatten (Frankfurt am Main), wo ich stets versuche meinen exzessiven Lebensstil
bis zur völligen Erschöpfungsgrenze auszuleben.
Eins meiner Mottos ist: "Schlafen kannst du wenn du Tot bist".

Brüsten kann ich mich damit, dass ich egal wie erschöpft oder Krank ich auch sein mag, so gut wie nie eine Einladung zu einer Party oder dergleichen ausgeschlagen habe,
ganz gleich wie kurzfristig sie auch kommen mag.
Ebenso versuche ich Jahr für Jahr, alle Konzerte und Events mitzuerleben die irgendwie anstehen und erreichbar sind, (quasi von "With Full Force" bis Games Convention" und zurück, wobei ich absolut keine Skrupel habe mich Krank zu melden, und auch schon den ein oder anderen Job deswegen geschmissen habe, weil mir ehrlich gesagt meine "Freizeitaktivitäten" stets über allem stehen.
Neben der Musik die einen großteil meines Lebens ausmacht, (ich halte es keine Stunde ohne "Sie" aus), 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin ich seit meiner Kindheit ein totaler "Gamer" aus Leidenschaft, und werde diesem Hobby auch bis ans Ende meiner Tage fröhnen.
Angefangen hat das mal mit dem Sega Mastersystem und dem Mega-Drive, so wie bei vielen anderen auch.
Es folgten NES und Super-Nintendo, Playstation, N64, und nach und nach eigentlich alle relevanten Konsolen.

Irgendwann war ich schließlich auch "Inventar" eines Netzwerkcaffee's, in dem ich Wöchentlich mehr Stunden verbracht habe, wie manch Jemand arbeitet.
(Teilweise bis zu 14 Stunden am Stück 4-5x die Woche). und Schlussendlich natürlich meinem ersten eigenen PC (Mittlerweile die 5. Generation") sammt Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben Ego-Shootern nach Rainbow Six zur ersten Counterstrike-Beta, (und auch Goldeneye 64 war eins meiner Lieblinge) sowie Unreal und Quake, ja eigentlich jeder Shooter, der "lohnenswert" ist, und im Multiplayer gespielt wird.
Ich Spiele ansonsten bevorzugt Rollen- und Strategiespiele (Rundenbasierend und Echtzeit), sowie "in kleinerem Maße" auch andere Konsorten wie Rennspiele und Witrtschaftssimulationen zum Beispiel.

Auch "richtiger" Sport liegt mir nach wie vor sehr am Herzen, wo ich insbesondere: Tennis, Fußball, Snowboarding, aber auch Bungee und Fallschirmspringen zu meinen Favoriten zählen kann.

Fußball-Technisch stehe ich natürlich solidarisch zur Eintracht Frankfurt, aber auch International habe ich einen "Fable" für spanische Fußballmanschaften (Barcelona zum Beispiel).
Allerdings fahre ich nicht auf jedes Auswärtspiel, und habe auch keine Dauerkarte. (Wenn Freunde von mir jedoch auf Top-Spiele fahren, bin ich stets gerne mit von der Partie.

Auch Lesen tue ich recht viel, und bevorzuge eigentlich anspruchsvolle Literatur wie zum Beispiel "Stephen Hawkins eine kurze Geschichte der Zeit" oder die Werke von "Nietzsche", aber auch weniger schwerfälliges. wie diverse Biographien und Humorvolle Lektüren.

Auch Anime-technisch (früher Dragon Ball) mittlerweile auch Bleach und Naruto und diverse andere zum Beispiel verfolge ich Woche für Woche mit großer begeisterung.

Ansonsten bin ich eher der Querdenker, und liebe es geradezu Menschen mit meinen unkonventionellen Meinungen und Perspektiven vor den Kopf zu stoßen.
(Es ist für mich stets ein "Sieg" wenn ich mitfassungslosen Blicken und totalem Unverständnis für meine Art die Dinge zu handhaben belohnt werde).

Dennoch bin ich eigentlich ein äußerst umgänglicher und tolleranter Mensch, und gewissermaßen sogar ein Pazifist. (Aber verratet das blos keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Tja, da mir mehr so auf die schnelle nicht einfällt,
in diesem Sinne... Grüße von Kuya. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talco (28. September 2010)

Herzlich willkommen mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brotkrümmel (28. September 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe mich vor einer minute erst angemeldet und sage deswegen mal Hallo .)


----------



## ichigoleader (30. September 2010)

Hiho Ihrs ich hab mich gestern mal angemeldet da ich schon lange das Buffed-Magazin lese und noch länger WoW zocke (andersum wär ja auch Quatsch xD).
Der ausschlagebende Grund weshalb ich mich anmelde ist eigentlich weil ich sehr viel im Buffed Forum lese und bevor ich immer nur lese und mir ne tolle 
Community entgehen lasse meld ich mich doch lieber an. ^^

Neben WoW zähle ich auch P&P RPGs zu meinen Hobbys (Das Schwarze Auge und Call of Cthulhu).
Ich war noch auf keinem Larp Event auch wenn es mich doch sehr interessiert.
Was Musik angeht höhre ich eigentlich alles was mir gefällt. Und damit meine ich ALLES, es gibt keine Musikrichtung von der ich noch kein Lied gehöhrt habe.^^
Und ich bin der Totale Otaku.^^
Mein Lieblings Anime ist Clannad und meine Lieblinngs Charakter daraus Fuko^^
... naja und Tomoyo die eine, weil ich sie mich sehr an meine kleine Schwester erinnert und die andere ... naja informiert euch selbst^^


----------



## xKi (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, dann sag ich auch mal hallo ^^ nutze seit langer zeit buffed und hab mich dann jetzt mal angemeldet ;-)
Gruß
xKi


----------



## TheEwanie (13. Oktober 2010)

Boah, bissl. Verspätet hier, nahja....Auch mal hier was dazugeben...Joa, ich bin die Chantal,15 Jahre Alt oder so..Hab schon WoW Beta gezockt und ja...Bin schon´n bissl länger hier auf Buffed, fasst übern Jahr glaub ich....Und grad imo 700 Beiträge erreicht, Ja....Und bin weiblich....Mfg Awon.


----------



## Quoo (15. Oktober 2010)

Gudeee


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, sans-serif]Chào m&#7915;ng chào &#273;ón[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Najo dann sach ich auch mal "Moin Moin"


----------



## Galgenlord (9. November 2010)

Hi zusammen.

Bin auch neu hier.

Gruß.


----------



## SynXGaming (9. November 2010)

Ich auch.

Mein Name ist Michael und 
komme aus Oldenburg.

Ich bin WoW, CoD4 und Starcraft 2 Diamant Spieler.
WoW spiele ich seid Classic und habe 7 Level 80er Chars.

Hexenmeister, Magier, Schamane, Priester, Schurke, Paladin, Krieger

In der vergangenen Zeit habe ich mich hauptsächlich dem PvP-Spiel gewittmet,
möchte allerdings auch ein wenig mehr in Richtung Raid gehen.

Mein momentaner Main ist der Krieger den ich im PvE als begeisterten Tank spiele
und im PvP als Arms Warri die Axt schwinge.


----------



## Luminesce (13. November 2010)

Hi & Bye

P.S.: Spiele bloss WoW

Human Fire-Mage Pve uuuuuunnnddd Blood11 Holy-Pala PvP

mag das ganze getwinke nicht, perfektioniere lieber meine beiden mainchars.

Jo das wärs


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)

jo tach auch


----------



## Konov (18. November 2010)

Porkee schrieb:


> jo tach auch



Das nenn ich mal eine umfangreiche Vorstellung.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

Oh das mach ich auch mal: Servus, bin 35 Jahre alt, Frau + 2 Blagen, bin WoW-Spieler (mit begrenzter Zeit, daher gern PvP) und Wohnhaft in NRW, aber eigentlich bin ich aus Baziland.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. November 2010)

Ich Blizz du nicht Blizz.
(Um mal meine Vorstellung nachzuholen.)


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## TheFitz (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich bin TheFitz 

Mein Name ist Friedrich (Altdeutsch ftw ) bin 18 Jahre alt und mach grad meine Ausbildung wo ich mich grade im 1. Lehrjahr wiederfind ^^

Meine Hobbys sind:

Fahrrad fahren
Schwimmen
Skateboarden
Draußen sein
Online Games
Freunde nerven
Kluge Sprüche geben
Den Beziehungsberater spielen ( -.- für meine Kumpels die alle immer zu mir rennen )
usw.

Foto kommt vllt später irgendwann ma sehn :/


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Dennis hier, joa. Neu und aus Berlin, jung und schoen, was will man mehr haha


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe zwar schon um die drei Dutzend Beiträge verfasst, trotzdem stelle ich mich vor, um der Höflichkeit die Ehre zu geben: Mein Name ist Daniel, ich bin 27 Jahre jung und habe Buffed jetzt erst für mich entdeckt. Ich spiele zwei WoW-Chars auf Festung der Stürme, das auch erst seit kurzem und, wohlgemerkt, als Wiedereinsteiger (der aber vieles noch immer nicht so richtig peilt). Und bisher gefällt es mir ganz gut, im Spiel als auch die Community hier.

Vielleicht zockt man sich ja mal! Euer Giggel!


----------



## mastergamer (19. Dezember 2010)

Jo 'sup? Bin der Mastergamer.


----------



## un1c0rn (21. Dezember 2010)

mohoin,

bin maik, eigentlich aus deutschland und seit kurzem in wien lebend & studierend bald ;-) hab zockertechnische erfahrungen bei sc2 und bastel sonst gern & viel hardwaretechnisch, wasserkühlungen und co sind mein metier.

joa, dann bin ich mal gespannt, was mich hier noch erwartet 

gruß


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

seid gegrüßt!

nachdem ich mich bis jetzt immer nur im hunterot rumgetrieben hab, wage ich mich mal nach hier 

kurz zu mir, ich bin freddy 18 jahre jung, mach grad mein abi und habe wahrscheinlich vor zu studieren.

sitz grad in der schule und warte bis meine freistunde vorbei ist...

soweit. mfg


----------



## Firun (18. Januar 2011)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle "neuen/alten"


----------



## MrParadise (18. Januar 2011)

Ich stelle mich auch einmal vor, ich bin der Peter (MrParadise) bin 15 Jahre jung und komme aus Münchberg (Oberfranken) leider :X

Ich lese die Buffed Zeitung schon länger und kaufe sie mir gerne, dar ich finde es ist einfach die beste Zeitung für Gamer die ehrliche Meinungen wollen und nicht solche die einfach nur hingeschmissen sind.


----------



## SonicTank (24. Januar 2011)

Hui, nun geister ich seit mehr als zwei Jahren auf den buffed.de-Seiten rum, da will ich mich doch auch mal kurz vorstellen.

Im wahren Leben heiße ich Frank, hab gerade die 30 Lenzen erreicht (und auch ordentlich abgefeiert). Ich hab zu vielen Themen eine eigene Meinung und teile die auch gerne mit, manchmal zum Verdruss Anderer. Wenn ich nicht grad am PC hocke, hänge ich mit Kumpels rum oder geh halt die Brötchen verdienen.

Momentan hab ich mit World of Warcraft abgeschlossen (Die Luft war irgendwie raus) und ich zocke alles andere, was sich sonst so in meinem prall gefüllten Spieleregal findet. Der momentane Zeitfresser für mich ist allerdings Minecraft, ein ziemlich geiles Indiegame. Einfach mal googlen und genauer anschauen.

Neben der ganzen Zockerei bin ich auch ein sehr geselliger Mensch, neuen Kontakten sehr aufgeschlossen. Musiktechnisch hör ich so ziemlich alles, was mir gefällt, und das ist ´ne Menge. Eigentlich mag ich alles was Spaß macht


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

Gerade entdeckt XD was man alles findet wenn man auch mal oben im Forum guckt 

nun gut da ich das forum jz doch schon jeden tag ansurfe, bin ich auch mal so frech und stell mich vor 

Sabrina, 25 Jahre, aus Kärnten (AUT)  
zur Zeit Studentin bzw. Diplomandin...

Ich zocke seit 3,5-4 Jahren WoW und bin durch meinen Lebensgefährten zurück zum Zocken gekommen XD

mein Vorgeschichte vom Zocken geht von Zelda aufm NES bis über Super Mario 64 und alle Zelda-Teile

bis hin zu Diabolo II, Baldurs Gate und eben WoW (die Egoshooter zwischendurch hab ich ausgelassen )

naja also:

ein HALLO an die buffed.de Community


----------



## Alux (22. März 2011)

Ich sag auch mal hallo hab grade erst den Thread hier entdeckt^^

Ich heiße Alexander (ja der Avatar Name is kreativ^^), bin 16 Jahre alt und komm aus Kärnten.

Ich zock seit 2,5 Jahren WoW nachdem ich Warcraft 3 durchgezockt hab und die Handlung genial fand.Vorher hab ich mehr Konsole gezockt (Zelda, Metoid Prime und son Zeug) zu der ich jetzt wieder zurückgefunden hab .

und so einfach mal ein freudiges Hallo an die Buffies


----------



## sakuriâ (23. März 2011)

Hallo, 

ich heiße Pia und komme aus Berlin (:
Ich nutze Buffed schon seit ca. 2 Jahren, also eigentlich seitdem ich mit WoW angefangen habe. 
Habe mich aber erst vor einigen Wochen hier registriert. (ok, doch schon etwas länger her.)
joa, (: was kann ich so über mich erzählen? Ich bin vielschichtig, haha.. also ich habe viele Interessen, die eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
Derzeit suche ich eine Gilde, oder irgendjemanden, der mit mir zusammen zocken möchte. Ich spiele auf Theradras und meine RL-Freunde haben das Spiel leider quasi sogut wie aufgegeben, weswegen ich mich etwas 'allein gelassen' fühle. Ich spiele eine Paladin-Blutelfin als Retri.. und.. öh ja. Cheers. (:


----------



## destiny93 (12. April 2011)

Morgen ^^ dann stell ich mich auch mal vor
Ich heiße Rene bin 18 Jahre alt, komme aus Osnabrück
In moment rege ich mich sehr über ein AMD prozezzor auf den ich mir vor 3 Monaten bestellt habe, und er nicht die leistung bringt die ich mir vorgestellt habe, jetzt habe ich mir ein intel i 7 870 bestellt mir nen asus Mainboard, heute kommt das Paket an laut DHL=)
Darauf freu ich mich schon sehr, und hoffe das mein PC dann vernümoftig läuft und ich ordentlich zocken kann, Aber noch mehr freu ich mich auf den Sommer, weils dann in Urlaub geht mit nen paar Kumpels, wohin? es geht in die Türkei, obwohl ich dabei ein schlechtes gewissen habe =)
Warum? Früher war doch diese Geschichte mit den jungen der sich an ein Mädchen dran gemacht hat was noch minderjährig war, und der Junge dann ins Gefängnis musste, oder die Geschichte mit den Stein, kennt ihr bestimmt alle =) außerdem ist es in der nähe von Irak, aber alle mein ich bilde mir was ein, es soll da wunderschön sein. Ich wär ja eigentlich lieber für Mallorca da war ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr zwar mit meiner Family aber es war gut =) Man sollte es noch genießen wenn man mit seiner Family in den Urlaub fahren kann.

Eigentlich würde ich auch jetzt inm Zug sitzen, und zur Schule fahren aber das macht alles kein bock mehr, die Schulform ( sozialpädagogik ) is nix für mich, habs mir anders vorgestellt, Ich hab zwar nen guten Realschulabschluss aber find nicht den passende job der mir gefallen könnte.
Seit 6wochen lebe ich das leben ohne ein Ziel vor augen zu haben, is ziemlich scheiße wenn man echt nix macht
Man sagt immer ja zuhause bleiben is toll schule schwänzen blaa, kann mal toll sein wenn man es 1tag macht, ist ja auch in ordnung hat eh jeder gemacht, aber so wie ich es derzeit mache is auf deutsch gesagt scheiße, kein Ziel vor Augen nix! Mein autoführerschein hab ich schon aber kein auto. weil ich ja noch kein Geld veridene, ich habe echt null plan was ich machen soll, nix tun is scheiße, zur not mach ein ein freiwilliges Soziale Jahr, oder ich werde zum Bund gehen, da bleibtman fit, muskeln aufbaun u.s.w

Meine Freundin ist auch nur unterwegs die is 19 Jahe und stuades, sie seh ich mal dann mal dann, mal is die in Frankreich für 2tage und dann kommt die wieder, dann ist sie mal für 4tage u.s.w die haben manchmal ihren rückflug tage später, Wenn sie Glück hat is sie auf irgendeiner Ferien Insel und hat mal so eben kurz paar Tage Urlaub, vorallem weil sie immer das beste hotel, beste essen kriegen, weil sie ja den stress abbaun sollen und sich erholen sollen, sie hats echt gut, wenn sie damit klar kommt
 Sie sieht gut wie garnicht ihre freunde, family, freund sie kann auf kein geb gehen wochenende partys oder ähnliches, nur im Urlaub, aber ne frau die damit klar kommt, ist es der perfekte Beruf glaub ich =)
Sogar für Männer wär das was gibts ja viele die das machen, Würde mein englisch besser sein würde ich das sofort machen, die ausbildung dauert 3Monate, die vorteile sind ja gut, Urlaub, leichte arbeit, fliegen, und so weiter, ich mein wenn man dann mal in Ausland ist, würde ich sagen Laptop raus oder pc und zocken was dabei =) aber komtm denk ich mal darauf an welches land es ist, Wenn da Sonne ist kommt man glaub ich nicht zum zocken =)
Aber sonst wär es vielliecht für manche ein Traumberuf.

Ich liege allerdings in Bett ind gucke Auf mein tv, also ich hab mein pc mit tv verbunden =)

euch ein guten morgen =)


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> ... nix tun is scheiße, zur not mach ein ein freiwilliges Soziale Jahr, oder ich werde zum Bund gehen ...



So ein FSJ ist ne tolle sache. Kann man auch im Ausland machen was ich gern machen würde.
Viel glück bei deiner Suche 

Und hallo an alle anderen neulinge.


Gruß


----------



## ADLER78 (14. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all:

Ich gehe scharf auf die dritte mögliche Schnapszahl zu, bin verheiratet und habe einen Sohn, der bald in den Kindergarten kommt. Am PC spiele ich seit ich 11 bin, erste Spiele waren "Alley Cat" von IBM, "Pac-Man", "Sokoban" und "Block-Out". Meine erste Spieleleidenschaft stellte "Dune II - Battle for Arrakis" da, von da an war Echtzeit-Strategie mein absolutes Lieblings-Genre... bis ich 1997 "Diablo" und 1998 "Baldur´s Gate" in die Finger bekam. Trotz "Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines" (mein absoluter All-Time-Favourite) war ich ab da vom RPG-Genre mindestens genauso begeistert.

Aktuell finden sich auf meiner Festplatte "Portal 2", "Mass Effect 2" und eine Auswahl an MMOs (World of Warcraft, RIFT & Aion), zwischen welchen ich mich allerdings noch nicht für eines entschieden habe. RIFT hat mir recht gut gefallen (einmal auf Maximal-Level gespielt), aber irgendwie ist die Luft gerade raus. Aion gefällt mir vom Style her am Besten, aber das Leveln dauert mir persönlich zu lange und das Fliegen als Reittierersatz gefällt mir garnicht.
World of Warcraft habe ich vor 2 Jahren mal angespielt, aber dann aufgrund der Familienplanung abgebrochen. Jetzt habe ich, dank einer 4-Tagewoche trotz Familie wieder ein bisschen Zeit für mein Kindheits/Jugendhobby und daher beschlossen, mir nach einer Testphase einen dieser Titel dauerhaft für 1-2 Abende die Woche zu gönnen.

Ansonsten bin ich gerne mit der Family am Wandern, Radeln oder arbeite mich (nach knapp 10 Jahren "Abstinenz") wieder in´s Piano spielen ein. Trotz knapp 9-jähriger Ausbildung (Klassik und Rock) vergisst man doch erschreckenderweise einiges wieder.


----------



## NoHeroIn (29. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag!

Ich bin 23, weiblich und im Ruhrgebiet beheimatet.

Wenn ich nciht mit meinem Beruf - Bürokauffrau - nachgehe, sitze ich vorm PC, bespaße meine Freunde und/oder Tiere (4 Ratten), lese, höre Musik, fotografiere oder gebe hart verdientes Geld aus. Zudem steh' ich auf Filme, mehr als die meisten Menschen und auf andere Filme als die meisten Frauen. 

Früher habe ich mehr gespeilt als heute. Damals waren es vor allem Adventures: Tomb Raider, Indiana Jones, Monkey Island. Irgendwann fand ich dann Morrowind und bevorzuge seitdem Rollenspiele. Allerdings nur welche mit Ego-Shooter- oder Third-Person-Perspektive. Keine Draufsicht wie bei Baldurs Gate. Besonders mochte ich Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines. Die ganze Zeit über habe ich außerdem auch noch immer mal wieder Sims gespielt bzw. verregnete Nachmittage damit verbracht, Häuser zu bauen. Weiter bin ich selten gekommen. 

Hier gelandet bin ich auf anraten eines Freundes. Ich brauche demnächst nen neuen PC und sollte doch hier fragen, ihr hättet Ahnung. 

Viele Grüße,
Hero


----------



## 4BlacKBlue (15. Juni 2011)

lol hay leute das is mein erster beitrag ...  und ach ja: worum geht es eigentlich?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

4BlacKBlue schrieb:


> lol hay leute das is mein erster beitrag ...  und ach ja: worum geht es eigentlich?


 
Jaaa... dein erster Beitrag ist ja schon mal supi      
*kopfschüttel*

________________________________

Tag liebe Buffis!

Ich wollte auch nur kurz ein nachträgliches "Hallo" an euch richten 
Ich bin momentan 16 Jahre alt und habe ca. 2 Jahre WoW gespielt, jedoch ist der Drops für mich seit Cata gelutscht  .
Momentan beschränke ich mich auf LoL, was auch derzeit für mich ausreicht 
Falls dieses sageumwobene "Tera" jemals erscheinen sollte, werde ich mir das sicherlich auch mal anschauen.

Lg,

der Hirni


----------



## Ayashisama (1. September 2011)

Hi, ich bin Aya und den Rest lest ihr entweder hier oder im Profil


----------



## philits (2. September 2011)

Hallöchen liebe Buffies.

Ich bin der Philipp (bitte Phil), bin 24 Jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen Österreich  .

Ich bin schon etwas länger hier registriert aber nutze das Forum erst seit kurzem wirklich intensiv.

Derzeit spiele ich einen Worgen Fury der mir einfach wahnsinnigen Spaß macht und mit dem ich auch schon mein heiß ersehntes Mount hab (ZA Bär).

Zu meinen Hobbies gehören Fußball, ausgehn, Kino, Freunde treffen und natürlich WoW.

Wer mehr wissen will kann mir gerne eine Nachricht schreiben. Bin immer erfreut neue Freunde zu finden also meldet euch recht fleißig 

Lg Phil


----------



## Firun (2. September 2011)

Hallo Phillipp , viel Spaß im Forum. :-)


----------



## Oioioioi! (3. September 2011)

Hoi  

Bin der Marcel, 18 Jahre aus RLP habe nach einer langen Pause wieder angefangen WOW zu spielen und da damals mein Buffed Acc hier gesperrt wurde habe ich mich entschlossen mich hier neu anzumelden. 
Da bin ich wieder  

LG


----------



## Marelin (29. September 2011)

Hello, noch ein Newbie - eigentlich eher in der Welt von Apple zu Hause, aber ab und zu auch beim Gamen zu erwischen. Mal sehen, was es hier so an interessanten Dingen zu entdecken gilt. Mary


----------



## Berserkius (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ich heiße Marian und bin schon ein weilchen in diesen Forum tätig. Finde die Seite Supi und schön gemacht. Da ich es ein bissel schade finde das keiner ein Bildchen von sich zeigt tue ichs mal. Bin der in der Mitte *haha*. So weiterhin Viel Spass noch im Forum und respektiert euch gegenseitig. Gruß an Alle.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

Olli ,
fast 17 Jahre :s 
Lange WoW gespielt ,jetzt garkeine RPG's mehr  
Liebt dieses Forum einfach weil er da soviel scheiße schreiben kann


----------



## Saimensays7412 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

mein Name ist Simon, bin mitte 20 und komme aus dem schönen Frankenland.

Schaue schon seit längerem ab und zu mal rein doch hab mich erst jetzt für die Registrierung entschlossen 

Momentan spiele ich nur Offline-Games, da grad viel zu tun hab.

Möchte aber trotzdem wissen wie sich mein fav MMO WoW noch so entwickelt 

Lg Saimen


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich bin der Blaubär und Wohne in Österreich. Alter weis ich nicht genau, hab mal den Blaubären ältesten gefragt wann ich geboren sei und er meinte im Sommer. Spiele etwas xbox 360 und PC Action und Shooter.


----------



## FreezeHit (13. November 2011)

Servus an alle 
ich heiße David und komme aus dem schönen Frankenland.
Bin 15 Jahre alt und hoffe mal auf eine gute Community hier
Lese hier schon seit längerem im Forum mit, und gestern Abend dachte ich mir dann noch: "Joa meldste dich halt auch mal an "

Spiele hauptsächlich am PC, RPGs, Shooter und so Zeugs, aber wenn ich dazu komm mir mal ein gutes Xbox spiel auszuleihen, muss halt die von meinem Bruder her halten 

LG


----------



## Rattenjunge8080 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Welt


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Na hallöle  xD^^


----------



## floppydrive (19. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich bin floppydrive und für das trollen zuständig


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin floppydrive und für das trollen zuständig



Kommt drauf an, wie lange ich das toleriere.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie lange ich das toleriere.



Trollen ist eine Kunst.


----------



## Verbalion (20. Januar 2012)

Ich wollt auch mal schnell Hallo sagen, bin der Neue ;-)
Falls Fragen bestehen bitte fragen hehe


----------



## Firun (20. Januar 2012)

Verbalion schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch mal schnell Hallo sagen, bin der Neue ;-)
> Falls Fragen bestehen bitte fragen hehe



Hallo neuer


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

Ich sollte vielleicht auch mal Huhu sagen! Bin auch mal aufgeschlagen (nach langem Buffed Hauptseite-lesend). Btw: Ich bin Keks-süchtig und schmeiße auch gerne mit solchen um mich! Achja, ansonsten eher verrückt ... *aus dem Thread verschwinde und eine einsame, überdimensionale Keksdose da lasse*


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

*Die Keksdose klau bevors jemand anders tut* ähja...hallo Maha...


----------



## gam3z0ck3r (13. März 2012)

hallo,

ich bin gamezocker und habe mich registriert um zu lernen wie man games zockt


----------



## zockerfan87 (20. April 2012)

hallo ihr da! bin mal gespannt was hier so abgeht.


----------



## Magdalena82 (23. Mai 2012)

hallöchen, ich bin die hannah. =)


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Juten Tach´die Herren und Damen,

nach langem mitlesen,wollte ich dann auch mal hier mitmischen.Gewöhnt Euch dran. :>
Lars,88er Bauhjahr,Bielefelder und Fotograf.Das die Basics zu mir.
Bei fragen,fragen Sie. ;D


----------



## H2OTest (25. Mai 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Juten Tach´die Herren und Damen,
> 
> nach langem mitlesen,wollte ich dann auch mal hier mitmischen.Gewöhnt Euch dran. :>
> Lars,88er Bauhjahr,Bielefelder und Fotograf.Das die Basics zu mir.
> Bei fragen,fragen Sie. ;D



Bielefake? das gibbets nicht!


----------



## Combust90 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich sage auch mal Hallo. Bin zwar schon "länger" angemeldet, habe aber immer vergessen, mich hier vorzustellen.

Heiße im echten Leben Mathias und bin 22 Jahre alt. 
Ansonsten liebe ich Videospiele. Bin damit aufgewachsen (Super Nintendo, aber auch noch ein wenig Amiga).
Hin und wieder lese ich auch ein Buch oder schaue einen Film, aber nichts nimmt mich mehr mit wie ein Videospiel mit einer tollen Atmosphäre. 

Gruß


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hj_QQ4CxrB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ulri34 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
bin neu hier


----------



## Jarl Heimdall (30. Juni 2012)

Na dann nutze ich dieses tollen thread mal wenn er schon vorhanden ist ^^
So habe ich alter GW Hase durch GW2 doch noch zu buffed gefunden. Besser spät als nie wa?!   
cheers


----------



## SkoII (8. Juli 2012)

Ahoi, bin ebenfalls hier gestrandet!


----------



## M4nu (17. Juli 2012)

huhu


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Weeeeeelcoooooomeeeee!





ZAM schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie lange ich das t*R*ol*L*eriere.


----------



## Impossiblix (9. August 2012)

Yüar D
Ich bin Timo, gerade 16 geworden und komme in die 10te D
Spiele schon lange Games und habe mir gedacht, dass ein Account auf Buffed da natürlich nicht fehlen darf D
mfg


----------



## Vampgirl92 (13. August 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen, dann stell ich mich auch mal vor:

Ich bin die Susen, 20 zarte Jahre jung, und zu 90 % verrückt und nicht mehr Therapierbar*smile*

Meine Hobbys, mein Mann, meine 4 Kinder ( 3 Frettchen und ein Kater) und mein Rechner. 

Zur Zeit warte ich nach 6 Jahren Wow, dazwischen DAOC, AoC, Aion, Rift auf Guild Wars 2 ^^


Seit Jahren less ich her mit und habs bis heut net gepackt mich mal vorzustellen *g*


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Vampgirl92 schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen, dann stell ich mich auch mal vor:
> 
> Ich bin die Susen, 20 zarte Jahre jung....
> 
> Meine Hobbys, mein Mann, meine 4 Kinder.....



Kurze Schrecksekunde.... aber dann wird es ja gleich entschärft  



> ( 3 Frettchen und ein Kater) und mein Rechner.



Sind dann aber eigentlich 5


----------



## Vampgirl92 (13. August 2012)

Hehe, ja wenn ich wirklich 4 Kinder hätt würd ich glaub ich Selbstmord begehen xD

Wobei die Haustiere schon genug Chaos anrichten 

Aber man machts ja gern, und solang sie mir meine 3 Std abend zum Zoggen lassen ist die Welt in Ordnung


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Ich bekomme manchmal bei 2 Katzen schon Probleme mit der Zeit.... 
Den wenn ich mich an den Rechner setze dann kommt meine Minnelli mit ihrem Ball und will spielen.... und ja sie bringt auch den Ball nach dem werfen zurück 
Oder Sie möchte mal wieder ausgiebig Schmusen. So 5-10 mal am Tag


----------



## Kaffeekanne1 (24. August 2012)

Hallo ersteinmal liebe Zockergemeinde,

ich heisse Daniel und bin über 100 Jahre alt ( steht so im Profil )und komme aus Südwest- Deutschland, aber ich wünschte ich währe im schönen kühlen Norddeutschland geboren. Meine größte Leidenschaft ist
das Zocken und mehr als das, ich bin ein richtiger Freak, waß andere davon halten ist mir so egal, wie wenn einem chinesen ein Sack Reis umfällt. Aktuell spiele ich ausführlich Darksiders 2, BF3 und am 28
gesellt sich auch noch "Guild Wars 2" mit dazu, ich sagte ja, ich bin ein Freak.

Zu meinen Lieblingsgenre zählen natürlich "Rollenspiele, aber auch Action-Adventure, reine Action Spiele, sowie Ego-Shooter.
Ansonsten bi ich auch noch ein großer Fussballfan, lese sehr gerne und schaue mir gerne gute Filme und Serien an.



So, daß wars ersteinmal, man liest sich





lg


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

hallo


----------



## Smelly_Joe (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute 

Ich hab mich hier ganz neu angemeldet und werde mich gleich mal vorstellen. Ich bin 24j und fange gerade an in Leipzig zu studieren. 
Wie das so ist in einer neuen Stadt, kennt man erstmal keine Sau und ich bin echt gespannt wie sich das hier in Sachsen entwickelt


----------



## Ympker (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Bin nun auch dabei^^


----------



## luramxD (6. Februar 2013)

Hey, was geht! Ich stifte jetzt auch auf dieser Seite das CHAOS!!


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

Halloooooooooo


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

gleich der erste post ein dummer doppelpost. unangenehm.

nochmal hallo :>


----------



## Toomatch (20. Februar 2013)

Na dann, Hallo, da bin ich. Der Name Toomuch war schon belegt, daher heisse ich also Toomatch. Funny, was?


----------



## Feliceee (21. Februar 2013)

Huhu, bin auch neu hier


----------



## Legendary (21. Februar 2013)

Frischfleisch!


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

*auch neu*


----------



## Dexo (6. Juli 2013)

Was geht ab leute?


----------



## Starfish1 (7. Oktober 2013)

Zervus zusammen,

ich bin die Starfishin, freue mich hier zu sein.


Grüße,
Starfish1


----------



## Keikoo (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte nur etwas im WoW Forum stöbern (vielleicht auch noch in anderen Foren, wenn mir das hier gefällt ), deshalb habe ich mich hier angemeldet.
Ich spiele WoW Phasenweise, nun habe ich gerade wieder so eine Phase 
Da es sich gehört, sich in einer Community vorzustellen, gibt's hier meinen Post.
Zu mir gehört ein American Akita und zwei Katzen. Also entweder ich bin auf der Arbeit, oder ich sitze vor dem PC (WoW) oder ich bin mit dem Hund draußen... oder ich schlafe eben 
Ich hoffe, das reicht als Vorstellung


----------



## gamemafi (17. Dezember 2013)

huhu an alle wow spieler....

ich bin die nervensäge,die immer fragen muss.....
also fange ich auch gleich an...suche den fluglehrer in pandaria.....
l.g. gamemafi....


----------



## TurboSchrippe3000 (18. Dezember 2013)

Allo Zusammen Grüße aus Berlin   , 

bin neu hier und wollte mich mal vorstellen. Ich interessiere mich für Gaming auf PC und Konsole, Musik, Hifi, Konzerte, gehe gern ins Kino oder schau DVDs gemütlich zuhause auf der Couch. Freue mich auf spannende Gespräche, gerne auch über P&P oder Online RPG. 

bis denn 
TurboSchrippe3000


----------



## TiniTuzTobi (15. Februar 2014)

moinsen an die runde!!!


----------



## STURMHUND (15. März 2014)

Hi buffed-Comunity,

habe mich hier nun auch mal angemeldet, nachdem ich mehrere Jahre "nur" mitgelesen und die News genossen habe.
Meine Spielevorlieben sind aktuell alles, was von Blizzard so spielbar ist (Diablo III, World of Warcraft, StarCraft II, Hearthstone) sowie Zoo Tycoon auf meiner ONE.
Da spielt auch der [~~~~Übergang] Sohn fleißig mit (= ich baue, er füttert).
Dass ich aktuell überhaupt so viel Zeit zum Zoggnä ver(sch)wenden kann, ist der zweiten Elternzeit und der damit verbundenen, bereits nach 7 Wochen durchschlafenden, kleinen Tochter zu verdanken. *zieht einen imaginären Hut vor seiner in der Wiege liegenden Tochter und verbeugt sich tief*
...*fasst sich mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht an den Rücken und wird künftig nur noch den imaginären Hut ziehen*


----------



## Firun (16. März 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Musicloverr (19. Mai 2014)

Hello @all 

bin ebenfalls neu hier, hab bereits eine weile still mitgelesen und will mich jetzt mal am Foren Geschehen beteiligen!   

lg Martin


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

Willkommen


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> Willkommen



Müsste man das nicht zu dir sagen, inkl. "zurück" ? *g*


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

man erinenrt sich an mich^^ yay^^ Danke^^ Oh man wenn ich mir überlege wie lange das her ist...* in nostalgie schwelg*


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> man erinenrt sich an mich^^ yay^^ Danke^^ Oh man wenn ich mir überlege wie lange das her ist...* in nostalgie schwelg*



Das Stamm-Nesthäkchen vergessen. Ne.


----------



## Swat-M (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

ich möchte mich auch eben mal so vorstellen 

Habe dieses Forum und auch die Beiträge im Portal schon über mehrere Jahre immer wieder besucht und jetzt habe ich mich endlich selbst registriert.

Zu meiner Person, ich bin 23 Jahre alt, männlich und Student. Ich spiele auch gern ab und zu mal Spiele am PC - sieht man mir gar nicht an was?!  nur komme ich irgendwie nicht so oft dazu. Vor allem seit ich studiere (2011 bis heute), ist die Zeit echt eng geworden. Doch trotzdem schlägt das Gamer-Herz 

Ich habe damals World of Warcraft zur 70er Zeit (kann mich noch an den damaligen ersten Raid Karazhan erinnern - war das nicht die Waffenverzauberung Mungo?!) angefangen. Mit großen Pausen dazwischen bin ich dann zur 80er Zeit wieder zurück gekommen und habe ICC geraidet. Auch haben mir damals Arena-Kämpfe und PvP-Schlachtfelder viel Spaß gemacht. Das war eine richtig tolle Zeit nur irgendwann war ich mit meinem Heilerbäumchen in so vielen Raids, weil ich das scheinbar gut konnte, dass ich wieder eine Pause eingelegt hatte. Erst Ende der 85er Zeit als es dann Todesschwinge als LFR gab, habe ich nochmal  etwas gespielt und dann kam wieder eine Pause, welche dann bis zu MoP anhielt. Habe dann noch einen neuen Character auf lvl 90 gebracht und paar Instanzen gemacht, etwas auf der Insel nach epischem Equip gefarmt und dann war Ende. Zeitlich zu eng und auch hat es mir nicht mehr so viel Spaß bereitet.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich noch mehrere Versionen Battlefield gespielt und damals noch CSS. (Und noch paar nicht zu erwähnende Games)
Was ich sehr toll fand, war Tomb Raider 2013 - hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht, das durchzuspielen.

Wie ich am Anfang gesagt habe, ist es zeitlich recht eng, seit ich studiere und muss deshalb sehr genau entscheiden wann ich mir mal Zeit für ein Spiel einplane.

Zuletzt dachte ich TESO wäre jetzt wieder etwas Zeit wert, doch nach paar Tagen Gaming liegt mein Account nun mit Gametime in der Ecke - schade irgendwie. Das selbe war damals mit SWTOR. Irgendwie kommt kein Spiel, welches richtig fesselt und vor allem Spaß bereitet.
Deshalb bin ich gerade am Überlegen, entweder meinen WoW Account mal wieder aufzutauen oder Wildstar?! Kaufen werde ich Wildstar allerdings nicht einfach so, da habe ich durch die letzten Fehlkäufe genug gelernt. Zuerst möchte ich dies mit dem sog. Gästepass testen. Mal schauen ob ich noch irgendwo so einen Pass herbekomme. *Habe jetzt einen Wildstar-Gästepass erhalten - besten Dank an den Spender!*

Könnte da sicher noch so Einiges erzählen, aber ich denke das genügt jetzt erstmal so als kurze Vorstellung 


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## aMethyStra (4. August 2014)

Diese Vorstellungs-Threads sind echt Foren-Klischee No.1 :'D Scheiß  Gruppenzwang! Hallo ihr, ich bin neu hier *wink*


----------



## ChristianGuenther (3. September 2014)

Hi,

ich habe zwar schon einige Male hereingeschaut, hatte mich aber nie angemeldet. Jetzt habe ich einen Grund, allerdings einen sehr eigennützigen: Als Autor des Rollenspiels DEGENESIS (www.degenesis.com) möchte ich hier dezent darauf hinweisen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es einigen in diesem Forum gefallen wird.

Chris


----------



## feyzi258 (21. August 2015)

hallo zusammen,

 

ich bin wohl schon einige Zeit hier aber habe mich kaum zu Wort gemeldet.. 

Wie gehts euch was macht das Leben ? Ich frühstücke jetzt erstmal


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2015)

Work, Work. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Small-Talk passt eher hier


----------



## Lurock (2. Oktober 2015)

Hier war aber mal mehr los...    Oder hab' ich das falsch in Erinnerung?

 

Edit: Die Frage ist wohl beantwortet.


----------



## feyzi258 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hey ich wollte mich auch mal euch vorstellen! 

Woher kommt ihr aus welcher Ecke?
Ich bin aus Essen! :-)


----------



## haaizze (15. November 2015)

hi ^^


----------



## PietFke (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an Alle, wollte mich auch kurz (an)melden!

komme aus Hannover^^


----------



## gamewarrior (21. Januar 2016)

hey, ich bin auch neu hier und wollte mal hallo sagen  bin auch ein alter fan der blizzard-klassiker- hab aber lange keine zeit gehabt, mein gamer-hobby zu pflegen. jetzt versuche ich mal einen reaktivationsanlauf und hoffe er ist von erfolg gekrönt


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2016)

Hello


----------



## Mobetz (11. Februar 2016)

Halli Hallo

 

Zeit dass ich mich vorstelle.

 

Mein Name ist Dagobert Duck  ich werde auch Volker genannt!

 

Meine Hobbies sind schreiben, lesen und arbeite hinter dem Tresen.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Veganer, habe ich schon erwähnt.

 

Ich mag euch jetzt schon... :-D

 

Viele Grüße,

V.


----------



## Milchscnitte (21. September 2016)

Hallo,

 

Mein Name ist Markus und freut mich ab heute bei euch mitzumachen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. September 2016)

Willkommen im Totenreich.


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

huhu!


----------



## Ramriddlz (28. August 2017)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## Ka-Ch-Inga (5. September 2017)

Aloha in die Runde,

 

ich bin Inga, 26, aus Berlin. Hab mich hier mal angemeldet, damit ich mich nicht mehr einsam fühle   
Bin irgendwiegend auf der Konsole unterwegs, Xbox One & 360, hänge da auf Fallout und Mass Effect fest seit Ewigkeiten (bin eine genügsame Gamerin), ansonsten mal ein paar Casual Games über das Handy.

Ich bedanke mich für die Aufmerksamkeit und freue mich auf Forumspaß.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2017)

Hallo ^^

 

Etwas mehr Aktivität gibt es übrigens in den Kommentarbereichen unter unseren Artikeln und News. ^^


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

 

heiße Haiden und komme aus Frankfurt, freue mich ein Teil von euch zu sein


----------



## schornstein (14. Februar 2018)

[SIZE=12pt]Huhu zusammen! Bin neu hier im Forum und freue mich schon aufs Stöbern! :-D[/SIZE]


----------



## HannahNeumann (28. Juni 2019)

Ich sage auch einmal Hallo,

bin die Hannah aus Bayern und liebe LoL und Minecraft.

Ich habe neben dem Studium aber leider nur wenig Zeit dafür.

 

mfg

Hannah


----------



## Bifbuf (22. November 2019)

Vorstellen? Also das mache ich an der Kasse immer. ^^
Und hier vorstellen geht ja schlecht, das gebe ich lieber an mit meiner neuen geilen Gamer-Tastatur.


----------



## MikolajPL (22. November 2019)

Angeben mit der neuen Gamer-Tastatur?
Da melde ich dein Posting lieber als Werbung ...


----------



## spectrumizer (22. November 2019)

Bifbuf schrieb:


> [...] das gebe ich lieber an mit meiner neuen geilen Gamer-Tastatur.


Eher mit der Unfähigkeit der Werbeagentur, für die du arbeitest.


----------



## GameBoy90 (20. September 2020)

Hallo,

 

ich heiße Leon und spiele besonders Overwatch und Apex mit Freunden zusammen.

Alleine zocken find ich mittlerweile langweilig, deshalb eigentlich nur Multiplayer 

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## couchpotato1234 (20. April 2021)

HEEEEEY  ich bin auch neu hier. 

Hab zwar schon gelesen, dass einige von euch diesen Threat als sinnvoll bezeichnen würden ABER naja jetzt bin ich schon mal hier also an alle ein herzliches Hallo.


----------



## Schrubbe (4. November 2022)

Ich sag mal Hai alle zusammen,

ich finds gut, in der Kürze liegt die Würze, also alles gut finde ich


----------



## Henry77 (10. November 2022)

Hey !
bin auch noch recht neu hier und freu mich mal wen zum Austausch zu haben. Meine Frau hält vom Spielen ja eher nicht so viel..  
Spiele besonders gern Multi-Player und Strategie Games. 
Bin gespannt auf welche neuen Spiele ich hier so stoßen werde!


----------

